# Warum spielt ihr keinen Tank ?



## Deacon1980 (10. Mai 2010)

Erstmal "HY" @ All ...

Ob ich hier richtig bin weis ich jetzt nicht wirklich, aber im Klassenforum schien es mir unpassend.

Die Frage steht oben, aber erst noch schnell eine kurze Vorgeschichte ...

Ich habe Dezember letzten Jahres eine WoW Pause eingelegt. WotLK darf ich mein eigen nennen, habe aber erst einen Char auf 80 ( Druide / Eule / DD ).
Jetzt gehöre ich aber zu der Gruppe Menschen die versuchen, auch wenn sie länger mal nicht spielen, auf dem laufenden zu bleiben.
Sprich ich stöber immernoch im Buffed Forum umher, auch wenn es nur der Foren "Ticker" ( heist das teil so ? ) ist, aber ich stöber ja nur zum zeitvertreib.

Dort habe ich letztens doch des öfteren gelesen, das es scheinbar einen massiven Tank mangel gibt.
Jetzt hat es mich vorgestern doch wirklich geritten meinen alten Account zu reaktivieren, um zu sehen ob da wirklich was dran ist. Was mach ich, knalle schnell mal 13&#8364; auf meine Telefonrechnung und logge mich ein.
Erst mit dem 80er Druiden. Random Gruppen Browser geöffnet, als DD eingetragen und "ok" geklickt ... Vorraussichtliche Wartezeit ca. 30minuten, und die waren eigendlich schon recht knapp geschätzt.
Das ganze hab ich 5x gemacht, und ich kam in keine Gruppe hinein in den besagten 30min. Jetzt ist das Equip auch nicht so der renner das ich damit großartig rumposen könnte in Dalaran, also wurde mir wirklich
schnell langweilig. Questen hatte ich keine Lust und Daylis machen ist nicht mein Fall.
Also logge ich um auf meine Kriegerin. Karazhan Tank Gear. Samt Königsverteidiger und Mungo sowie Crittimmun und was weis ich nicht noch alles. ABER erst Lvl 71.
Egal, Random Grp. Browser. Tank ( aber kein Lead , war mir dann doch nen bissl zu lang her ). *klick auf OK ...

ZOOOOOMMMMM , Gruppe beitreten. 

Ein schnelles "hi" und eine kurze Vorwarnug, das ich ewig nicht gespielt hatte und es sollte losgehen.
Ok ich muss zugeben, die erste Instanz war bestimmt nicht meine Bestleistung und Rekorde haben wir nichtmal annähernd gebrochen. ABER nur ein Wipe und einmal 2 Tote.
Der rest des Abends verlief ähnlich. Ich musst mich erstmal wieder an das Interface gewöhnen, Ich habe NULL Addons installiert und es ist wirklich ein unterschied, ob man etwas über diverse Klassenfähigkeiten
liest oder sie wirklich selber einsetzen muss. 

Ich habe auch festellen müssen, das einige DD´s sogar sooo verzweifelt sind, das sie keine Tanks finden sie mich sogar dafür bezahlen wollten, das ich die Gruppe ja nicht verlasse.
Ich kam mir echt vor wie eine Prostituierte , rein => raus => abkassieren => die nächste Gruppe bitte.

Seit 2 Tagen Tank ich mich nun also durch diverse NonHero instanzen, mein Praktischer Tankskill hängt eigendlich noch in Karazhan, aber wenn ich weiter so mache bin ich schnell Lvl 80
und kann mir nicht vorstellen, das es in Heros großartig anders wird. Ich für meinen teil werde diesen Char demnächst auf 80 bringen, wenn es so weiter läuft noch bevor die 13&#8364; aufgebraucht sind.
Und ich werde diese Klasse, in dieser Skillung auch mit dem kommenden AddOn Cataclysm weiter spielen.

Was mich aber viel mehr interessiert, warum spielt ihr keinen ?
Angst, vor den Flames das ihr zu dumm seid einen Tank zu spielen ? Musste ich mir auch anhören ---> links rein, rechts raus.
Panik das euer Equip nicht angemessen ist ? Meins ist auch veraltet und überholt. Ich tausche es teilweise gegen grüne Sachen aus. Ich wurde von einem DD ausgelacht wegen Königsverteidiger.
Ok, ihr werdet nimmer an erster Stelle im DamageMeter sein, aber warum können das andere überhaubt ? Weil ihr ihnen die Mob´s vom Arsch haltet. Ihr könnt dafür sorgen das manche halt nicht instant im Dreck liegen. Es wird nicht immer klappen, aber scheiß drauf.

Vllt. konnt ich den einen oder anderen ja anreizen, evtl. ja überzeugen seinen DD mal kurz in die Ecke zu stellen und einen Tank zu zocken.

Soweit von mir , jetzt dürft ihr mich prügeln , ich geh derweil noch eine runde mit meiner Kriegerin spielen.


EDIT : Mir ist aufgefallen das mit Tank immernoch viele die Klasse Krieger in verbindung bringen. Das meint ich so nicht. 
Ich meinte eher den "Sandsack" auf den alle Mobs und Bosse eindreschen dürfen. Den "Deppen" der vorne an der Front steht. Den Kerl in der Plattenrüstung halt bzw. mit dem dicken Bärenfell.

P.S.: positiv überrascht das mich noch keiner geflamt hat. 1x ironie dabei, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cryteki (10. Mai 2010)

für viele spieler ist das vielleicht eine zu große Herausforderung , wenn man mal nicht nur knöpfchen drücken muss ... was anderes fällt mir spontan auch nicht ein


----------



## Annovella (10. Mai 2010)

Hab 3 80er mit denen ich Tank. Sprich 1/3 meiner 80er sind Tanks(wenn auch nur als sec. Skillung)

Es fehlt in der Umfrage: Ich tanke.


----------



## Alphberg (10. Mai 2010)

Also ich persönlich spiele 3 Tanks aus Leidenschaft ;D
Alles hat mit meinem DK angefangen, dann kam der Pala und jetzt is es der Bär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und gerade bin ich dabei einen Deff-Warri hochzuspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich mag es einfach, den Sandsack zu spielen, mir geht das Herz auf, wenn ich seh wieviel ich aushalte und wieviel ich alleine schaffen kann.
Denk nicht immer so dass wirklich niemand einen Tank spielt, es ist schon klar dass viele es nicht mögen einen Tank zu spielen, aber es gibt auch die andere Seite, wie du und ich ;D.


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2010)

Ich tanke aber, oder richtet sich die Umfrage nur an die die nicht tanken ?


----------



## Derulu (10. Mai 2010)

Respekt, nett erzählt und so wahr. 
Mein erster Char war auch ein DD, hab dann mit dem Paladin zu tanken begonnen und inzwischen hab ich 3 Tanks zwischen Lvl 62-80 und der Druide kommt auch bald noch hinterher, ich könnte mir nichts aufregenders vorstellen als die Birne für andere hinzuhalten. was soll ich sagen, der DD steht seit Monaten still, ich hab einfach keine Lust auf den, außer vll. wenn ich extremen Frust schieb und als Hexer mal massiv schaden rausbratzen will(multiseeding ftw)...aber das kommt echt nur alle paar Monate vor.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (10. Mai 2010)

Mhh... bin doch zufriedener Tank? 


Die Antwort fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tereos (10. Mai 2010)

also ich habe mit dem Tanken aufgehört weil mir viele DD´s zu stressig sind. wenn man immer nur hört gogogo oder ein DD selber pullt weils ihm zu langsam ist kann einem die lust und der spass vergehen (und ja ich habe DD´s sterben lassen und und auch sonstige maßnahmen versucht)


----------



## KellerK1nd (10. Mai 2010)

Also ich spiele Tank.


----------



## Rasgaar (10. Mai 2010)

Bin auch Tank... Pala, Warri, Druide & DK


----------



## Traklar (10. Mai 2010)

Da ich Tank bin kann ich dazu nichts sagen^^. Krieger, Paladin, Druide, alles Tanks auf 80, also keine Ahnung warum keiner Tank machen will (stimmt aber auch nicht ganz 3/10 Spielern die ich Treff haben Tankskillung, 2/3 aber sind neue Spieler und nur einer Twink^^).

Aber grundsätzlich kann man sagen "Weil bei einem Wipe immer der Tank schuld ist". Kaum machst du mal nen Fehler, dann wirst du nur geflamt wie nochmal was, auch wenn du keinen Fehler gemacht hast, sondern n DDler. Spricht man aber den DD auf den Fehler drauf an und sei er noch so schlimm, dann wirst du in Random Gruppen nur geflamt.

Denke auch, dass viele sich das Tanken einfach schwer vorstellen. Ist aber eigentlich sogar leichter als bestimmte Rotationen bei bestimmten Klassen einzuhalten, das einzige, was man mitbringen muss ist etwas Lust am Equip farmen (gute DDler brauchen genauso gute Tanks, damits auch mit Aggro immer hinhaut) und Reaktion. Keine Totesquelle ist meiner Meinung nach höher als das, dass der Tank den Boss nicht weit genug vom Feuer hinter ihm zieht, so dass die DDler ggf. noch drinnen stehen (als ob die nicht auch mal laufen könnten^^).


----------



## Shaila (10. Mai 2010)

Nun wissen wir es, der wahre Grund für den Tankmangel ist BUFFED. Das alles ist eine einzige riesengroße Verschwörung!


----------



## Daretina (10. Mai 2010)

Ich habe in BC laaange getankt anfang WOLk auch noch. dann wurde mein tank nicht mehr gebraucht und mein mage wurde zum main xD dann habe ihc in aion das heilen enddeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein tank ist eingestaubt und irgentwie traue ich mich nicht so richtig den wieder raus zu holen. ka wiso o_O


----------



## Tikume (10. Mai 2010)

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Tanken in Wow macht einfach nur relativ wenig Spass im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen.
Und wer mag schon etwas spielen das keinen Spass macht?

Vom Krieger war ich zu Wow Release schon arg enttäuscht. Mittlerweile ist es etwas besser aber auch nur begrenzt.


----------



## Detela (10. Mai 2010)

Ich bin tank aber ganz und garnicht zufrieden est gibt immer ein der ,,GOGO´´ ruft dan aber in der dps unterm tank ist mit der ausrede ,,Hmmm hatte lagg sonst wärens mehr dps gewäsen´´
Ich bin gerade am Baum eq zusammen farmen da ich einfach gern eine rolle im raid übernehme anstatt nur 
BRSCH MOONFIRE BRSCH MOONFIRE ;D


----------



## chriss95 (10. Mai 2010)

ich tanke aus leidenschaft
es macht einfach sau viel spaß egal ob mit dem 80er dk oder dem 42 dudu es ist einfach nur geil


----------



## jls13 (10. Mai 2010)

Ich würde gerne einen Tank spielen, habe aber keine Lust den so lästig zu leveln.


----------



## Sèv! (10. Mai 2010)

Ich denke viele Leute spielen keinen Tank weil 
ihnen die Erfahrung fehlt.

Ich bin zufriedener Tank,keine Ahnung ich mags


----------



## schneemaus (10. Mai 2010)

Hm... Ich hab einfach keinen tankenden Char, weil ich nur einen 80er hab. Und das is mein Priester. Und den spiel ich aus Leidenschaft. Ich bin einfach ein Caster-Liebhaber, nich so der Nahkämpfer. Hab sowohl nen DK als auch nen Schurken, der DK liegt seit Ewigkeiten brach und den Schurken nehm ich nur für PvP, weil er mir im PvE absolut keinen Spaß macht, im Gegensatz zu meinem Mage, den ich im Moment zocke. Ich hab mal mit dem Druiden von meinem Vater versucht zu tanken, so auf Level 40 oder so, und festgestellt, es macht mir weder Spaß noch kann ich es, bin dafür zu blöd XD


----------



## Namir (10. Mai 2010)

Alphberg schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich spiele 3 Tanks aus Leidenschaft ;D
> Alles hat mit meinem DK angefangen, dann kam der Pala und jetzt is es der Bär
> 
> 
> ...



Hm woher kenn ich das? ^^

zu mir:
Alles hat mit meinem DK angefangen, dann kam der Pala und jetzt is es der Krieger

Und mein Bär ist auf 79.

Tanken ist nicht immer das aufregendste, aber DDen auch nicht. Und manchmal krieg ich nen Anfall, wenn DDs mal wieder pullen weil sie keine 10-15s warten können. Früher hat man in so kleineren Pausen mal noch ein Wort oder so miteinander gewechselt, jetzt ist man froh wenn's ein "hi" an Anfang und ein "Tschüss" am Schluss gibt. Das soll jetzt keine "Früherwarallesbesser"-Antwort sein, aber der Teil schon.


----------



## toast. (10. Mai 2010)

Bin ebenfalls ein Tank (weil es Spaß macht). Und wenn ich nicht tanke, heile ich; DD is mir zu öde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also von Tankmangel bekomm ich nichts mit. Außer von anderen Spielern die sich auf Buffed beschweren.


----------



## Spaceflyer (10. Mai 2010)

ich persöhnlich habe zuviele 80ger. darunter auch 2 tanks. und aus eigener erfahrung, da ich halt im mom mit meinem priest und meinem schurken mehr mache. kann da nur sagen mir fehlt die zeit einfach und mein equip beim tanken ist eigentlich schon sehr gut. ich rush einfach durch die heros durch und da wird es mir auch schnell als tank langweilig, weil mir in heros einfach die herausforderung fehlt. mal abgesehen, dass ich nicht alle chars gleichzeitig und off spielen kann ^^


----------



## Holzbruch (10. Mai 2010)

Ich hab eigentlich nie wirklich darüber nachgedacht...

Ich hab damals einfach eine Klasse angeklickt, Charakter erstellt, gespielt und da es mir gefiel, hab ich weitergespielt..

Und da Jäger bzw. Magier noch nicht wirklich als die Tank-Klassen gelten (außer für bestimmte Bosse in bestimmen Phasen vllt), wird das wohl mit denen nichts werden..

Vllt spiele ich mir mal einen Tank hoch, aber im Moment reizt es mich noch nicht so.


----------



## wildrazor09 (10. Mai 2010)

bin Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (10. Mai 2010)

Ich Spiele keinen tank weil ich einen DK habe, welchen ich als tank benutze. Der verreckt wenn er grad mal nicht ausweicht oder parriert mit seinen 35k innerhalb einiger hits..^^
Nee ich zock schon tank und zieh mir grad einen kriegertank hoch, aber eine möglichkeit fehlt mir: Ich habe/bin gerade einen tank am lvln


----------



## Caunirauka (10. Mai 2010)

habn dk tank undn palatank mitm pala ists super ich lvl ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber mitm meinem dk find ichs meistens zu stressig weil mich immer die dd´s stressen und der heal sagt ich zieh zu viel schaden weil er mal ne blitzheilung raushauen muss anstatt nur erneuerung draufzulassen (mehr als ein klick ist zu viel gefordert) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MagicMonkey (10. Mai 2010)

Moin,
ich spiele keinen Tank, weil mir tanken einfach nicht liegt. Ich habe das mal mit meinem Druiden (lvl 62) versucht und es hat mir einfach gar nicht gefallen.
Ich bin einfach Fern-DD aus Leidenschaft (Elementarschamane, Jäger, Hexe).
Und nein, ich bin nicht zu dumm, um mit mehreren Tasten umzugehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöne Grüße


----------



## Dark_Lady (10. Mai 2010)

Ich tanke nicht, weil ich eigendlich keine Nahkämpfer mag, sondern mehr der Caster/Range-Typ bin... hab zwar einen pala, aber die ist erst Level 21 oder so...


----------



## Odhin (10. Mai 2010)

Also ich spiel auch nen tank aber ich muss sagen die lust am tanken vergeht einem sehr schnell... denn wenn du halt kein super pro gamer bist sondern nen kack boon wie ich und halt mal öfter aggro verlierst flamet dich gleich die ganze welt voll... ja ich weis sollte mir eig egal sein aber auf dauer machts halt kein spaß wenn jede grp jammert ich soll mir klassenguides durchlesen und meine Klasse "lernen"... LEUTE ES IST NUR EIN SPIEL!!! xD ich tanke zwar immer noch und auch gerne aber der gedanke den tank aufzugeben wird in meinem kopf immer presenter... in der "alle laufen mit t10 rum"- zeit hat man als casual halt keine schnitte mehr... und bevor ihr anfang mit flames aller jeder casual kann t10 kriegen weils so einfach geworden ist... nein kann er nich denn stupide marken farmen is mir zu blöd und auch kein richtiges erfolgs erlebniss....

naja jedenfalls hab ich einfach das problem das ich erstens keinen "skill" hab oder jedenfalls weniger als mr. pro es gern hätte und das einfach jeder mit minimum t9 rumläuft und mein gear da noch lange nich dran reicht was aggro halten bei zb. nem mage quasi unmöglich macht... kannst noch so viel bonus aggro durch frostpräsi kriegen du stinkst mit 1,2-1,4 k dps nunmal gegen 4 k ab.

Also teufelskreis... du hast das gear noch nich um mitzuhalten aber weil dus nich hast will dich auch keiner egal wohin mitnehmen und du bekommst die möglichkeit es zu bekommen erst gar nich... ausnahme: du bist in ner netten gilde die dir nen bisschen dabei unter die arme greift was ich aber nich bin da ich einfach nich die zeit hab groß in ner gilde aktiv zu sein... ich weis is mein pech aber trotzdem schade....

Jetzt weist du warum ich bald keinen tank mehr spielen werde und viele es gar nicht erst probieren

danke fürs zuhören hab mich genug ausgeheut euer Odhin^^


----------



## Korgor (10. Mai 2010)

Boah ne du, habe gerade ne 1/2 Seite über tanken etc. geschrieben und alle Klassen schön erklärt...
Dann kam ich auf diese scheiss Taste und dank Win.7 ist nun alles gelöscht...
Nun hab ich kb mehr - bin off, gleich kommt Fringe.
Evtl. schreib ich morgen nochmal alles.
Da könnter euch dann den Arsch ablachen.


----------



## Monkeybone (10. Mai 2010)

hi...


ich spiele 3 klassen die tanken könnten, auf 80. Druide, DK und Pala... mein Warri hab ich auf 60 eingefroren...

ich muss sagen es macht einfach keinen richtigen spaß mehr. ich tanke NUR mit dem DK,auch wenn dieser als tank scheiße zu heilen ist.
mit dem druiden finde ich es einfach nur sau langweilig, der hat keine ordentlichen tankfähigkeiten, bzw nur sehr wenige und durch ne instanz rennen
und immer die selbe attacke zu spammen bringts einfach nicht...

was mir am DK gefällt ist das 2händige bzw mit 2 einhändern, der todesgriff ist auch sehr nice, aber grundsätzlich geh ich auch mit diesem lieber als dd los.
 meine ersten tank aerfahrungen habe ich mit dem pala gemacht in BC, mit dem ich mir full t9 tank kram geholt hab und dann schön paar wochen hcs getankt hab, ab und an kam dann auch mal ak dran, aber im großen und ganzen muss ich sagen, das ich mit meinem pala lieber heile

mein krieger der auf 60 gefreezt ist, mit dem macht mir tanken auchsehr spaß, besonders diese betäubende druckwelle ist eine sehr nette fähigkeit die einem viele möglichkeiten bietet anzutanken oder die mobs zu bremsen falls mal die aggro etwas zu sinken droht, was aber auch nie wirklich passiert...

das bringt mich auch noch mal dazu, aufzuführen das mir beim DK irgendwie irgendeine fähigkeit zum ordentlichen stunnen fehlt als tank - alle anderen tanks haben sowas ja auch in irgendner form...


aber grundsätzlich, desshalb habe ich auch das mit den DDs zügeln angeklickt, muss ich sagen das viele DDs heutzutage einfach keine ahnung mehr vom richtigen spiel haben, viele spielen erst seit wotlk, demnach haben sie keine ahnung vom richtigen pullen, croudcontrol etc, was dann immer in frühzeitigem gebombe oder burst dmg auf ungetanke mobs ausartet und darauf hatte ich irgendwann dann einfach kein bock mehr


und da tanke eh eine der stressigsten aufgaben in wow ist hab ichs dann einfach iwann sein lassen, als dd - die ich gut spiele und auf alles achte und auch tanks, antanken lasse what ever, hat man einfach viel weniger verantwortung und kann auch mal die augen paar sek vom bildschirm nehmen und einfach wärend der ini etwas chillen xD

heilen ist da dann auch noch ein tick ruhiger im gameplay und aus diesen ganzen gründen tanke ich nicht mehr so gerne...


ich freue mich auf cata, wenn es wieder heist "stern cheep, mond stunn und viereck eisfalle"
wenn endlich wieder ein bisschen strategisches denken von nöten wird - und ich hoffe sehr das dies wieder zum tragen kommt, ich setze sehr darauf!





mfg


----------



## Maredan (10. Mai 2010)

ich bin froh das es wenig tanks gibt....sonst könnte ich nicht wann ich will in die ini ^^


----------



## MadMarlboro (10. Mai 2010)

Tank-DK is erst 72... wird schon noch

edit: Aja und Tankadin ist erst 26^^


----------



## NicZock (10. Mai 2010)

Ich binn first Tank^^
mit meinem Krieger^^


----------



## Acid_1 (10. Mai 2010)

Man wird beleidigt, man wird gehetzt, wenn jemand stirbt, ist der Tank schuld und es wird einem gesagt, dass man nicht tanken könne und die DDs nicht wahrnehmen, dass sie für den Wipe verantwortlich sind...
Das sind wahrscheinlich die akutesten Gründe, dass viele Leute sich das tanken nicht "antun" wollen.
Es passiert zwar nicht immer, aber immer öfter.

Aber um das mal zu sagen, ich tanke selbst mit nem Pala und einem Druiden mit 2nd Specc und mir macht das Spaß
Mit dem Pala habe ich auch bis auf die letzten 6 lvl als Tank gelvlt.

Mal schauen, obs in Cata besser wird mit der Tankanzahl, auch und vor allem in Heros.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (10. Mai 2010)

.....weil ich lieber heiler bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn ich tanke hab ich immer die angst zu sterben..ich kann den heilern einfach nicht trauen >.< 
und weil die tanks meistens als erstes sterben und ich die eigenschaft habe nicht sterben zu wollen (vanish , totstellen usw)


----------



## ibbi (10. Mai 2010)

ich steh grad vor der entscheidung ob ich nach 6monaten mim dudu heal oder tankgear sammle
aber aufgarkeinenfall dd find ich einfach nich so spannend wie tanken/healen
v.a weil ich nen mage /warry dd usw. hab



tanken macht einfach spaß und du musst auf mehr achten


----------



## Weissnet (10. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele sogar 2 tank =P

Wenn man will das etwas gut wird, muss man es nunmal selber machen ^^


----------



## nirvanager1 (10. Mai 2010)

Bin auch grad am überlegen nach 1 Jahr Pause wieder einzusteigen.
hatte davor 80er Jäger und 80er Tank Todesritter, welche gar nicht schlecht eq waren...t7,5 damals
und der Dk war mein erster Tank und ich hatte ziemlich viel spaß mit ihm, da mir das Jäger sein und
das armsellige DPS am geist ging und von nem Tank an sich nicht sooo viel verlangt wird...
Krit Immun, gewissen HP polster und vll noch akzeptables ausrüstung, welche mit krit immun und hp hand in hand geht
und halt skill, was vorrausgesetzt wird.

Jetzt überlege ich auch ob ich mich mit meinem neu anfang der heiler klasse zuwenden soll
oder dem Tank.
vll hat ja jem n tipp was ihr gut findet.

MfG 

Nirva


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (10. Mai 2010)

Also ich Spiele meine Chars nur als Tank bis sie 80 sind und dann als DD bis ich tank EQ hab.
Der hauptgrund dafür dass so wenige Leute einen Tank spielen ist einfach dass man als neuer tank geflamt wird wenn man nicht genug aggro macht/etwas schief läuft.


----------



## Arandes (10. Mai 2010)

[X] Aus einem völlig anderen Grund.


Ich bin es leid, immer hohe Anforderungen zu haben und dennoch das "Arsch" zu sein. Allgemein wird es SO selbstverständlich, dass der Tank eig immer alles hält. Ich hatte zwar nie Aggroprobleme, kenne aber solche Leute. Und wenn man da dann ignorante DDs hat... Super.

Für mich der Grund:

[X] Ignorante und asoziale Spieler.


----------



## Deacon1980 (10. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich tanke aber, oder richtet sich die Umfrage nur an die die nicht tanken ?



Jo , ich wollt eigendlich schon nur die Leute ansprechen die keine Devensive geskillte Klasse spielen.
Aber dein Kommentar ist sicher nicht verboten. Dennoch werd ich keine Option in die Umfrage einbauen : " Ich bin Tank " ... Das ist nicht die Frage gewesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einzig was mir aufgefallen ist, mit Tank bringen immernoch viele die Klasse Krieger in verbindung. Das meint ich so nicht. 
Ich meinte eher den "Sandsack" auf den alle Mobs und Bosse eindreschen dürfen. Den "Deppen" der vorne an der Front steht. Den Kerl in der Plattenrüstung halt bzw. mit dem dicken Bärenfell.


----------



## Thori'dal (10. Mai 2010)

BIN STOLZER TANK!
DESHALB AUCH DIE GROßBUCHSTABEN!
^^


----------



## Deadwool (10. Mai 2010)

ich spiele keinen Tank weil ich die Wut-Mechanik beim Krieger / Dudu Bär beschissen finde. Bin damit nie klar gekommen.


----------



## Metafari (10. Mai 2010)

naja in den heroinis ist es nunmal momentan so das tanks immer instant invites kriegen, d.h. sie können innerhalb von 1-2 tagen so viele marken farmen das sie keine heros mehr gehen müssen auser daylie. schlecht für die dds, da ihnen permanent tanks flöten gehen und nur wenige nachkommen (die dann zugeflamed werden wegen schlechtem equip xD). 

ich weis nicht was man daran ändern könnte das es so wenige "hero-ini gehende"-tanks giebts aber wenn dann hätte da was vor "t9 für heromarken" passieren müssen.


----------



## VHRobi (10. Mai 2010)

Als Tank entscheide ich und der Heiler über das Tempo... darum spiele ich gerne Tank.
 Da schon seit gut 2Jahren tanke, bekomme ich sehr oft positive rückmeldungen, was eine weitere motivation ist.

Palatank 80 Blutelf, 74 Draenei, 63 Mensch(gelöscht da kb. hatte auf anderen Server)
Dudutank 80 Kuh, 65 Nachtelf
Warri bis 80 Tank, jetzt DD(erst wenn Equip stimmt wieder Tank)

Ja tanken macht mir spass!^^


----------



## Ayolan (10. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mich mal als Tank versucht. Hab en Pala (ca. T7-Niveau vom Equip her). Aber i-wie bin ich zu doof, konnte kaum Aggro halten.
Irgendwann wurd's mir einfach zu blöd mich immer beschimpfen zu lassen. Manche gehen dabei echt derbe unter die Gürtellinie.
Also spiel ich halt wieder DD. Allerdings bin ich einer derjenigen, die nicht am Tank rummeckern er sei zu langsam, zu schnell oder sonstwas.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (10. Mai 2010)

wieso ich kein tank spiele ist ganz einfach weil es mir einfach viel zuviel spass macht nen dd zu spielen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. Mai 2010)

Hab meinen Tank eingestampft. Keine Lust auf irgendwelche DDs, die sich beschweren, dass der blaue Tank es nicht schafft, beim T10 Mage die Aggro zu halten.


----------



## Redolan (10. Mai 2010)

Ich hab vor wenigen Tagen erst angefangen mich mit meinem druiden als tank zu versuchen dementsprechend sah auch mein eq aus. Und ich kann echt verstehen warum manche keine lust haben zu tanken wenn man in eine grp kommt wo alle 5k gs+ sind und bei jedem Mob die aggro klauen, das ist so ziemlich das was mich beim Tanken richtig stört wenn man ne Mobgrp pullt und der Warri da mit seinen 12k dps in die grp haut und sich dann auch noch wundert warum er aggro hat.


----------



## Cadence (10. Mai 2010)

Weil ich mit jeder Art von Nahkämpfern einfach nicht so viel Spaß habe - ich bin nun mal range DD (oder auch mal Heiler) aus Überzeugung ^^


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (10. Mai 2010)

ich hatte bei meinem krieger mal als zweitskill den tank skill und habe das so gehandhabt wenn mir wer aggro klaut soll der jenige zu mir laufen da ich es nicht eingesehen habe dem mop hinterherzulaufen nur weil irgendwerr zu doof war auf seine aggro zu achten.


----------



## TriggerTMA (10. Mai 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hab meinen Tank eingestampft. Keine Lust auf irgendwelche DDs, die sich beschweren, dass der blaue Tank es nicht schafft, beim T10 Mage die Aggro zu halten.



Ich halte das eigentlich ganz einfach. Seit kurzem habe ich einen Tank Pala, den ich im Moment sehr intensiv equipte. Ich bin den gängigen Weg über NH bis hin zu HC gegangen. Jetzt darf ich endlich Seelenschmiede und Grube HC tanken. Auf dem Weg dorthin habe ich den einen oder anderen Wipe mitgemacht. Das ist für mich eigentlich kein problem. Mal bin ich schuld gewesen, mal aber auch ein DD mit Pet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Wann kriegen die Pethalter das eigentlich mal hin??).
Wenn wir aber gewipt sind, gab es immer jemanden, der dann schrieb: "Fängt ja gut an...", "omg..." oder "ROFL". Dann habe ich einfach geleavt. Ich habe kein Bock mehr auf das gesabbel. Und was ich nicht lese, kann mich auch nicht ärgern. DD's suchen immer den Sündenbock im Tank oder Heiler (ja, spiele ich auch). Das ist so dämlich von denen, denn eine Ini kriege ich als Tank oder Heiler immer schneller voll, als ein DD.


----------



## Aspyragos (10. Mai 2010)

Habe einen Pala mit Retri/Prot Skillung. Mit Random-Gruppen is es oft kein Spaß zu tanken. Bevor du am Gegner stehst, ist er schon an nem DD, weil da manch einer seine Finger nicht unter Kontrolle hat (Ich will ERSTER im ....-O-Meter sein). Wenn man ihm dann nich den Arsch rettet wird man angemotzt. Da hab ich absolut keinen Bock drauf.
Deshalb geh ich nur noch bei Bekannten als Tank mit, da hier noch angetankt werden darf, und wer sich nicht beherrschen kann bekommt zu hören: Wer die Aggro hat darf sie behalten. Sind ja seine Rep-Kosten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (10. Mai 2010)

X aus einem anderen Grund


Hmm hab meinen DK von 75 auf 80 nur durch das tanken von Instanzen gelevelt und schon nach 2-3 Leveln waren die Instanzen und das tanken so öde dass ich fast eingeschlafen bin :S. Beim Healen ist es meistens ähnlich. 
Wenn ich früher mitm Schami geheilt hab sind die Leute in Instanzen meistens gestorben weil ich aus Langeweile kurz in Sekundenschlaf oder ähnliches verfallen bin ._.

Deswegen heile ich auch nich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## TheGui (10. Mai 2010)

hm, als pala kannst deine Katze tanken lassen... zumindest in den 5ern...


----------



## D4mn 1t (10. Mai 2010)

Ich hab fast 3 Jahre durchgängig getankt, aber mit Wotlk ist es mir schlicht und einfach zu öde geworden durch den ganzen AoE-Aggro-Spam-Drauflos-Bomben-Stil (selbst beim Krieger)

Mir fehlt halt das "aha der Mob hat nur noch 8 % bevor der DD aggro zieht mal schnell Verwüsten per Mouse-over-Makro drauf usw" 
weshalb ich eigentlich angefangen habe Tank zu spielen, die Herausforderung und die Hohe Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit und Auffassungsgabe die man brauchte

Hab nen Schamanen angefangen und den innerhalb von 2 wochen auf PdK Niveau equipt gehabt als Heiler 
ist zwar nur zwar Whack-a-Mole-Stil (wie es so schön heißt) beim heilen, aber wenigstens habe ich jetzt die Herausforderung den anderen Heiler overhealen zu lassen (sprich Reaktion und Auffassungsgabe) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Mai 2010)

Ich hab meine Tank seit einigen Wochen eingemottet.

Diesen Wettbewerb "Wer kommt am schnellsten durch ne Innie" mag ich nicht.

Wenn man auch nur mal ne Sekunde verharrt um kurz über den Sinn des Leben zu grübeln rennt hundertpro ein DD los um die nächste Gruppe zu tanken.

Die einzigen Sätze die meine Mitspieler noch rausbekommen sind "gogogo und Alter mach hin" 

Und da man als Tank ja eigtentlich das Tempo vorgibt fühl ich mich immer irgendwie gehetzt.

Also ist eben Tank Pause bis zu Add on.


----------



## Griese (10. Mai 2010)

War zu BC Zeiten tank, und da schon mehr schlecht als recht. In WOTLK als Deff gelevelt, nach 2-3 Heros auf Fury umgeskillt und da dann auch verblieben. Tanken tu ich höchstens noch für ingame bekanntschaften wenn die was brauchen für Naxx oder so. Hab mit DD Gear auch mehr Leben als mit Deff Gear, das sagt schon alles über die Qualität des Gears. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Numbe (10. Mai 2010)

Mein Druide ist auch Tank? Und ich spiels sehr gerne, auch auf 80. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

- Sämtliche andere Twinks, Todesritter, Pala, Krieger, wurden bei mir auch als Tanks gelevelt.


----------



## eMJay (10. Mai 2010)

Spiele 2 Tanks (2. nur auf sec. Speck) und der 3. ist evtl. auf dem weg.... wenn der doch nicht dd / heal wird.


----------



## Annovella (10. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Meinung:
> Tanken in Wow macht einfach nur relativ wenig Spass im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen.
> Und wer mag schon etwas spielen das keinen Spass macht?
> 
> Vom Krieger war ich zu Wow Release schon arg enttäuscht. Mittlerweile ist es etwas besser aber auch nur begrenzt.



Das ist deine Meinung. Vielen macht tanken jedoch spass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Detela schrieb:


> Ich bin tank aber ganz und garnicht zufrieden est gibt immer ein der ,,GOGO´´ ruft dan aber in der dps unterm tank ist mit der ausrede ,,Hmmm hatte lagg sonst wärens mehr dps gewäsen´´



Hm, bei mir kommen die DDs nie mit, wenn ich tanke. :-) Und mich stören diese Gogo? Nein eher OGOG Leute nicht. Entweder werden sie rausgevoted oder ich ignoriers einfach. Sollen sie halt herumheulen, sie mussten schon locker ~10 Minuten warten und ich keine Sekunde :-) Ich habe aller Zeit der Welt und z. B. am Anfang einer Ini stell ich mir gern eine Musicplaylist zusammen, wer solang nicht warten kann und dann wenns los geht nichtmehr mitkommt, weil ich zuschnell vorschreite, kann mich :-P Der Heiler kriegt, wenn ich mit meinem Druiden tanke mal n Anregen und wenn er kein Mana braucht(weils 1. kaum was zu heilen gibt und 2. die meisten Heiler sehr gutes Eq haben und wissen, wie man heilen muss *thumbs up*) gebe ich mein Anregen an ein Manaklassen DD, gibt also keine Reggzeiten oder sonstiges. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jussyleinchen (10. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele sowohl Krieger als auch DK und Palatank. Habe nie Probleme wenn meine Leute dabei sind. Aber wenn ich random gehe habe ich sogut wie immer mindestens einen der pullt, rennt voraus hetzt oder sonstiges. Deshalb spiele ich Random keinen Tank mehr. Mir sind die Leute echt zu dumm...
WoW ist ja ein MMO...da sollte man doch mit anderen klar kommen und nicht immer aufm Egotrip durch die Inis sausen. Ich meine das jetzt nicht so disziplinär "Nur der Tank darf pullen", aber wenn die DD das Maß X-mal überziehen brauchen sie sich nicht zu wundern das viele keinen Bock mehr haben.

Komischerweise scheint das Verstehen dieser Tatsache so schwer zu sein das nur Freund und Gleichgesinnte das verstehen...


----------



## Odin245 (10. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele auch nen Tank - und das kann auch Spaß machen - wenn man nicht gerade Geistesakrobaten dabei hat die sich durch ihre maßlose Inkompetenz profilieren.

Ich muss allerdings gestehen das ich nicht in der Lage bin mit meinem DK bin den vollen Schaden zu fahren^^

Aber derzeit entdecke ich das Heilen für mich mit meinem Bäumchen - kann auch Spaß machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ist aber auch n genauso undankbarer Job wie das Tanken!)


----------



## Talin78 (10. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele keinen Tank, weil mir Nahkampf einfach keinen Spaß macht. Hatte damals mit mein Druide zwar als Katze auf 70 gelevelt und wurde dann aber Heiler. Und Habs mir auch in Baumskillung angetan auf 80 zu leveln. Ansonsten hab ich noch Holypriest und nen Range DD welcher auch Main ist. Wie gesagt....ich mag halt den Nahkampf nicht. Immer nur den großen Zeh vom Boss sehen.


----------



## Zhiala (10. Mai 2010)

Ich hab in BC getankt mit meiner Kriegerin und nem Teddy, wollte dann auch mal Schaden machen und nicht immer die Dumme sein und hab Hexe versucht. Aus irgendeinem oder anderen Grund verstaubt die jetzt in ihren Kara/ZA Klamotten auf lvl 71 und eine kleine Pala darf sich hinterm Schild verstecken. Die Kriegerin ist in Rente weil ich gerade keine Lust hab sie odentlich auszurüsten und der Bär wurde beim leveln zur Eule. 
Weshalb ich immerwieder zum Tank zurückkomme weiß ich selber nicht, ich spiele einen hoch und dann kommt der nächste Twink^^ Vielleicht ist es Vorsehung *g* schließlich ziehe ich immer und mit jeder Klasse Aggro, ob ich will oder nicht! Hexe, Schami, Dudu, Mage, Jäger...alles versucht und hat nix gebracht.


----------



## Elyt (10. Mai 2010)

ICh tanke nicht weil man von der community keine chance auf equip-sammeln bekommt. Kaum geht man als tank unter 30k hp in eine ini, heisst es gleich "Du hast dein tank eq doch noch nicht an, oder?" oder ähnliches. und wenn man als dd mitgeht droppt auch nicht gerade bei jedem boss in den hc's ein tankitem mit ilvl 232+ (Mit allem anderen darunter ist man ja inzwischen kackboon...) das man auch noch bekommt.


----------



## Leesan (10. Mai 2010)

Gut das ich nie nen Tank Poblem habe zumindest für hcs oder so nur mal wenn ich langeweile hab und ne rdm raid aufmache muss ich mal wen suchen da ich mich selber ja mitbringe und ich tanke ultra gerne.


----------



## MuuHn (10. Mai 2010)

Hab schon nen Tank - Pala. Demnächst kommt noch ein Bär/Eule Dazu.


----------



## Zodttd (10. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele zwei Tanks einmal Druide und einmal DK, in dem Sinne newfags can´t triforce

 &#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;


----------



## Jiwari (10. Mai 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> [X] Aus einem völlig anderen Grund.
> 
> 
> Ich bin es leid, immer hohe Anforderungen zu haben und dennoch das "Arsch" zu sein. Allgemein wird es SO selbstverständlich, dass der Tank eig immer alles hält. Ich hatte zwar nie Aggroprobleme, kenne aber solche Leute. Und wenn man da dann ignorante DDs hat... Super.
> ...



So und nicht anders schaut es momentan leider aus.
Tanken ist zur Zeit, zumindest für mich, mit viel Stress verbunden. Da ich Spiele um Spaß zu haben und nicht um mir ein Magengeschwür einzuhandeln, packe ich meine Tank-Ausrüstung auch nur noch auf bitten von Freunden aus.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> &#9650;
> &#9650; &#9650;



Triforce fail
&#9650;
&#9650; &#9650; 

Spiele einen Tank, 2 heiler und 4 dds auf 80 und mir macht alles spaß.. Aber es kotzt mich schon an wenn ich als heiler/dd ewig warten muss in der Gruppensuche. Spielt mehr tanks! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ über mir.. dann lass dich einfach nicht auf solche idioten ein :-P

Schütze einfach nur deinen Heiler und die netten DDs und lass den idioten verrecken wann immer es möglich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So macht Tanken auch in random gruppen spaß​


----------



## Tragoile (10. Mai 2010)

Ich hab das tanken mit dem Ende von BC aufgehört...
Ich hatte damals meine Gnom Kriegerin mit der ich BT und ein bissl Sunwell getankt habe, dann wurde aber mein Priest zum Main. Den habe ich dann auf 80 gebracht und dann mit einem anderen Char PvP angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## naero (10. Mai 2010)

Ich kann vielleicht auch was dazu beisteuern.

Ich spiele nen Pala Tank auf ICC Gear Niveau, nebenher nen DK DD -> Tank Gear gerade gesammelt und nen Def Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem Pala würde ich meinen kann ich recht gut Tanken, mach ich auch schon seit der lvl 1 war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als Prot gelevelt und als Prot geraidet.
Mein Krieger hat jetzt seit ein paar Tagen sein Crit immunes Gear, ich hab mich also gleich mit Freundin in ne HC geworfen und angefangen zu tanken.
Am Anfang hab ich freundlich aber auffällig darauf hingewiesen, dass ich noch nicht so lange Tanke und die DDS die allesamt über nem GS von 5,4 lagen (meiner ist 4,7 zum vergleich) bitte etwas zurückhalten sollen bzw aufpassen.

Prompt kam ein: "Ja ok gogo"
Ich stürme die erste Mob Gruppe an und bevor meine Schockwave in die Grp kracht, seh ich ein Death and Decay einen Sturm und noch ein AOE niedergehen.
Was passiert? Aggro verlust... ich also wie bekloppt auf die Tasten gehämmert gespottet und die Situation gerade noch gerettet.
Wir weiter zur 2. Grp ich pulle kann kurz antanken, setzte nen Totenkopf der DK fokused irgend ein Target, klaut mir natürlich die Aggro weil er volle 6k fahren muss und stirb bei der Gelegenheit.
Heiler schützen hat nunmal priorität. 
Sofort bekomme ich ein liebevolles "Ey kann der Tank mal die scheiss Aggro halten gegen den Kopf geworfen"
Nach einem dezenten hinweis dass ich sagte ich bin neu mit dem Char im Tank Business, und einigen Wut Ausbrüchen meiner Freundin gegenüber dem Übereifrigen DD verlässt der Heiler ohne Kommentar unsere Gruppe...
Wahrscheinlich hatte er keine lust auf das geflame des DDs ... Was ich ja auch vertehn kann.
So gings dann auch ne weile weiter, da ich mich aber nicht aus Heros ekeln lasse und meine Erfahrung die des DKs sicher übersteigt, haben wir das Ding auch durchgezogen.
Wäre ich ein "neuer" lvl 80 Tank hätte ich danach sicher nie wieder das Tanken versucht.
Und ich denke das ist harter Alltag...


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (10. Mai 2010)

Hey,

ich spiel eigentlich keinen Tank da ich sowieso keinen Raid-Platz bekomme. Die Tank slots sind in den guten Gilden besetzt. Meistens sinds eh die, die keinen Tank die jammern dann. 

mfg


----------



## Hubautz (10. Mai 2010)

Ich habe einen Kriegertwink, der immer nur getankt hat. Der Char ist mittlerweile 3 Jahre alt. Ich spiele ihn nicht mehr, weil er immer noch 3 oder 4 blaue Teile hat, unbuffed nur 27 k Leben und ich es einfach Leid bin bei jeder Instanz mir erstmal die dummen Sprüche anhören zu müssen. Wenn man einen DD spielt und am Anfang einer Hero Inze sagt „Hallo Leute, ich bin grad frisch 80, mein dps ist noch nicht so doll" ist das kein Problem. Wenn der Heiler aber merkt dass es nicht reicht, alle  5 Minuten einen Hot auf den Tank zu setzen, kriegt man meistens schon einen blöden Spruch. 

Und da ich dieses Spiel aus Spaß spiele und nicht um mir Stress zu machen, spiele ich lieber Heiler oder DD. Und wenn ich  nicht nicht das Glück hätte, dass ich gerne heile und mein Heiler entsprechend ausgerüstet ist,  würde ich nur noch DD spielen. Und wenn es so weitergeht und die Leute irgendwann für Nexus Hero einen GS von 6k plus verlangen, höre ich ganz auf.


----------



## Bobby Ross (10. Mai 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> &#9650;
> &#9650; &#9650;



Leider geht die triforce hier nicht ^^


----------



## Yeyewata (10. Mai 2010)

Ganz einfach, hab kein Intresse daran. 
Und wenn das fehlt, dann auch das Geschick *g*.

Spiele nur das was Spaß macht.


----------



## Kashia02 (10. Mai 2010)

Mein icc-DK hat zwar auch ein Tankspec inkl. Tankgear, aber ich tanke nich wirklich gerne, da meine Internetverbindung nicht grad die stabilste ist. Wenn ich als DD in einer Inze oder einem Raid nen DC bekomme ist das kein Problem die ~20Sekunden wegzustecken (Solange es nicht grad n Boss wie Prof, Blutkönigin o.ä. ist) - Wenn ich in einer Inze aber am tanken bin is n Tank-DC mit einem Wipe gleichzustellen un auf Ärger hab ich nich wirklich Bock.

An sich ist Tanken für mich in der Hinsicht nice, da 2Sekunden Wartezeit auf ne Inze deutlich lustiger sind als 25Minuten und mehr un ich würde auch so gerne etwas mehr tanken als Hero-inis, nur bräuchte ich dafür entweder eine stärkere Internetleitung oder einen Bruder weniger der die Leitung belastet =)


----------



## Zhiala (10. Mai 2010)

Mir vergeht auch gerade die Lust...man sollte doch glauben das während dem leveln nich solche idiotischen Ansprüche gestellt werden aber meine lvl 69 Pala wurde eben 2x gekickt weil sie noch Krempel von lvl 63 trägt! Mag zwar nicht das allertollste sein aber was soll man machen wenn nix droppt? Da schmiede ich mir schon die Adamantitsachen und sockel die ordentlich, bau die Tank-Brille, tu eben was ich kann und werd dann angemotzt das ich mir erstmal Equip farmen soll bevor ich ne Inni betrete. 
Als DD werde ich auch nicht gerne gesehen weil ich eben Schutz geskillt hab und zwar ne dicke Axt hab aber eben nicht den Super Schaden mach^^

Vielleicht wirds ja auf lvl 70/71 besser wenn ich das Kobalt-Set tragen kann, sollte es dann aber so weitergehen weiß ich nicht ob ich noch tanken will. Mit der lvl 80 Kriegerin hab ichs aufgegeben, wer will schon jemanden der nur auf Naxx-Stand ist haben? So viele marken kann ich gar nicht sammeln wir ich bräuchte bis sie wieder mitspielen darf!


----------



## Deacon1980 (10. Mai 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> ... Ich spiele ihn nicht mehr, weil er immer noch 3 oder 4 blaue Teile hat, unbuffed nur 27 k Leben und ich es einfach Leid bin bei jeder Instanz mir erstmal die dummen Sprüche anhören zu müssen. Wenn man einen DD spielt und am Anfang einer Hero Inze sagt „Hallo Leute, ich bin grad frisch 80, mein dps ist noch nicht so doll" ist das kein Problem. Wenn der Heiler aber merkt dass es nicht reicht, alle 5 Minuten einen Hot auf den Tank zu setzen, kriegt man meistens schon einen blöden Spruch.
> 
> Und da ich dieses Spiel aus Spaß spiele und nicht um mir Stress zu machen, spiele ich lieber Heiler oder DD. Und wenn ich nicht nicht das Glück hätte, dass ich gerne heile und mein Heiler entsprechend ausgerüstet ist, würde ich nur noch DD spielen.



Auf anhieb die erste begründete Erklärung warum jemand keinen Tank spielen möchte ...
Aber ich hab noch nicht alles gelesen. Vllt. finde ich ja noch mehr ...


----------



## Eyatrian (10. Mai 2010)

es fehlt:


Ich spiele Tank.   !


----------



## rycardo (10. Mai 2010)

Bei mir is das Problem bei mir passiert tanken nur aus langweile xD 
Das heisst wenn Heal specc mir langweilig wurd mach ich heal weg und mach tank rein
und main specc ist ja noch dd also jo eigentlich lustig wär mein equiop so gut also für tank dann wär ich tank^^


----------



## eimer07 (10. Mai 2010)

also ich hab mit dem Tanken an sich keine großen Probleme, aber irgendwie macht es mir einfach nicht so viel spaß. Liegt aber wahrscheinlich daran das man sich als Tank mehr konzentrieren muss, als ein DD oder Heiler (jetzt nur von 5er Instanzen aus gesehen).


----------



## VHRobi (10. Mai 2010)

Zhiala,

Ein Kollege der hatte mit seinem DK Twink vor 3.2 geraidet, weil wir einen Tankmangel hatten und ist komplett Episch mit Naxxramas und Heroini zeugs ausgerüstet. Ungebuffed 27k leben.
Er sagte mir er wolle ihn wieder spielen und auch mit diesem Char T9 holen, wie oft er geflamed wurde von Leuten mit "loooool was willst du mit T7 in einer heroini?" war echt nicht normal -.-
Ich frage mich echt manchmal was das für Leute sind... Erst nach 3.2 angefangen WoW, mit Ebay Char?
Normal - Naxx - Ulduar - Heroini - Pdk - ICC ?? ^^


----------



## Terrorda (10. Mai 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Warum spielt ihr keinen Tank ?[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]-Ich spiele Tank. ._. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## DasWolti (10. Mai 2010)

Bei mir ist es folgendermaßen gewesen:

Mein Main ist schon immer ein Hunter, und das wird er auch bleiben. Als WotLK kam, hab ich mir, nachdem mein Hunter 80 war, bzw Parallel dazu, einen DK hochgezogen, mit dem ich dann, als er 80 war auch tanken wollte, aber - MEGAFAIL. Damals war mit dem DK Tanken eindeutig zu schwer für mich. Ich hab echt gedacht, ich hätte keine BEgabung dafür, die Flames taten ihr übriges, und es kam, was kommen musste: Erst hab ich keine Raids mehr tanken wollen, dann keine Random Gruppen mehr, zum Schluss nichtmal mehr Heros und ich habe die Tankskillung in eine zweite DD-Skillung umgewandelt. Ich habe aber nie aufgehört, Tankgear, was ich noch brauchn konnte, mitzunehmen, wenns keiner haben wollte. Ich wollte den Tank nicht aufgeben. So kam es, dass in meinem ICC 10er auch ein bisschen was abfiel, und ich möbelte mein Gear auf. In Random Heros hab ich dann quasi den "Nottank" gemacht, einfach ins Gear gewechselt, ohne die Skillung zu ändern, und zeitweise getankt, wenn der Tank mal gegangen ist, oder DC hatte oder was weiß ich. Das war ganz lustig, und ich hab mir mal wieder ne Tankskillung angesehen und ausprobiert, und was soll ich sagen, heute macht mir das Tanken wieder richtig Spaß, dennoch bin ich in meinen Raids ausschließlich als DD eingesetzt, Weil als DD einfach noch mehr geht^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (10. Mai 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> es fehlt:
> 
> 
> Ich spiele Tank. !



Nein tut es nicht... die Abstimmung heißt:

Ich habe keinen bock auf tank weil:

und dann als Antwortmöglichkeit weil..."Ich spiele Tank" anzubieten wäre dumm und grundlegend falsch.


----------



## Deacon1980 (10. Mai 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Nein tut es nicht... die Abstimmung heißt:
> 
> Ich habe keinen bock auf tank weil:
> 
> und dann als Antwortmöglichkeit weil..."Ich spiele Tank" anzubieten wäre dumm und grundlegend falsch.



Endlich jemand dem es bewusst auffällt ... 

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebastian1804 (10. Mai 2010)

Ich habe einen angehenden Paladintank ( 65 ).

Zur Umfrage, warum so wenige tanken?
Nun ich halte es mal an mir fest. Ich heile super gerne&Heiler wird auch immer meine Rolle bleiben.
Bevor ich mit dem Paladin angefangen habe war mein Schurke eingestaubt  etc weil ich nurnoch
geheilt habe =D 
Vielleicht liegt es in der Natur des Menschen nicht gerne der zu sein, auf den alle draufklopfen^^
(Ich erinnere an Av , Drek'thar kill. Sobald man sich im target sieht rennt man raus und >>resett^^' )


----------



## _Flare_ (10. Mai 2010)

Hi, ich habe bisher mit allen meiner Chars getankt, mit meinem Krieger arbeite ich zZ an dem Tankgear, Paladin und Dk sind schon voll ausgestattet und mir persönlich ist das Tanken ne Freude, jedoch braucht man da Köpfchen und Konzentration, selbst bei div. Heros muss man aufpassen, denn jeder dd tickt anders und lässt einen entweder gar nicht oder zu lang antanken. Als Tank braucht man auch ne dicke Haut, mit was man sich da teilweise rumschlagen muss ist erbärmlich ... Leute die absolut 0 Plan von Tanks haben meinen einen flamen zu müssen wenn mal was nicht so laufen sollte usw. - Damit leben und sich stetig verbessern ist das Motto. 

Für angehende Tanks ein Tipp: Nicht aufgeben, lasst euch nicht von Leuten dissen die meinen 50k HP wäre das Wichtigste um eine Hero zu tanken denn alles darunter sind Knaps die 0 Plan haben (Deren Ansicht ... ja, die gibt es - leider). Dem ist nicht so und die mit mehr Hirn werden euch so gut es geht unterstützen, vlt. freundlich auf div. Fehler hinweisen oder einfach die Klappe halten und den Instanzbesuch trotzdem so erfolgreich wie möglich gestalten.


----------



## Magic! (10. Mai 2010)

mein main ist ein mage und ich würde liebend gerne tanken, aber nur MT.
Aber da ich das Leveln wirklich hasse werde ich nie einen zweiten 80er haben..
sollte mir jemand den char auf 80 leveln, würde ich ihn sofort equippen und zum neuen main machen, aber ich habe einfach keine bock zu leveln.


----------



## Avolus (10. Mai 2010)

Ich habe zwar noch nie einen Heiler oder Tank auf 80 gehabt, aber kann sagen dass mir tanken viel mehr Spaß macht als heilen.
Heilen ist mir einfach viel zu stressig und wenn manals Tank spielen kann und selbst sieht wie erfolgreich man ist, macht das gleich noch mehr Spaß.
Mein derzeitiger Tank ist ein Warri auf 59, bereits in den Outlands, aber ich warte auf jedenfall noch auf EQ und LVL60, bevor ich das Bollwerk betrete.
Hatten da letztens einen 57er Tank im Bollwerk und der traf kein Ziel, konnte ergo die Aggro nicht halten.

Wer noch nie getankt hat, soll das mal ausprobieren, denn so schwer ist es wirklich nicht wie man es sich vorstellt.
Wenn man dann den kleinen Tank auf 80 gespielt hat, hat man auch wieder genug Skill gesammelt um mit anderen Gegebenheiten als Classic-Ini's klar zu kommen.


----------



## Edanos (10. Mai 2010)

Cryteki schrieb:


> für viele spieler ist das vielleicht eine zu große Herausforderung , wenn man mal nicht nur knöpfchen drücken muss ... was anderes fällt mir spontan auch nicht ein




WTF?
Das ist doch keine Herausforderung... Naja gut als DD stirbt nicht unbedingt jemand wenn man Mist baut aber wenn man gute Leistung zeigen will dann gibts beim Tank ganz eindeutig sehr tief gesetzte Grenzen. Ich war selbst eine längere Zeit Tank. Früher war tanken noch geil, meiner Meinung nach aber heutzutage ist es einfach nurnoch langweilig. Daher kein Tank...


----------



## noizycat (10. Mai 2010)

Hab 3 Tankfähige Klassen auf 80. Einer ist reiner Tank, 2 Dual. Tanke aber gerade nur noch im Notfall zum Aushelfen, sonst kann man mich jagen.

Wieso? Tanken ist zu nervig und stressig. Wobei viel davon selbstgemachter Stress ist, an dem die Community ihren Anteil hat. 

Tanks müssen sich von Natur aus mehr konzentrieren als DDs, da Fehler schneller bestraft werden (Leute tot, Wipes), außerdem wird erwartet, dass man auf Fehler der anderen reagiert und diese möglichst *ausbügelt*. Soweit so gut, das macht man als Tank ja gern. Nen Tank zu spielen ist auch nicht sooo schwer, alles erlernbar, aber reagieren muss man oft schneller .... 
Aber: Es neigen viele Spieler dazu, die Anforderungen zu verzerren. Da sind Fehler nicht mehr menschlich sondern Verbrechen und werden mit den tollsten Flames *belohnt*, so dass man sich vorkommt, als wäre man der letzte Depp. Mal davon abgesehen, dass man eh jede instanz kennen sollte ... Läuft ne Ini rund, sagt keiner was, aber wehe irgendwas läuft schief: Gezeter³! Dazu die horrenden Equipanforderungen, wo 35k Leben unbuffed zu wenig für Heros sind, oder der GS zu low ist, whatever ... auf keinen wird so geglotzt wie auf den Tank, unglaublich. Und macht man sich die Arbeit und farmt Equip, hat man dann noch ständig DDs und Heilpalas in den Gruppen, die einem das Gear wegrollen! Verarschen kann ich mich alleine ... 

Was nützt es mir also, wenn ich sofort ne Gruppe finde (und ja, das ist imer noch so), wenn mich der Inzenrun dann stresst, ich mir dauernd Gedanken mache, irgendwas falsch zu machen, oder mich über die Leute aufrege ... wo ich in dem Spiel doch eigentlich ENTSPANNEN will? Sorry, da lehne ich mich jetzt auch lieber zurück, warte meine 20 Min. und bin ein relaxter DD ...


----------



## Baraccathrall (10. Mai 2010)

Die wenigsten tanken weil sie der Meinung sind das es schwer wär. Ist es nicht (mehr)...

Ich tanke mit allen Klassen allerdings nur mit dem Paladin auf 80,werd jedoch auf den Krieger umsteigen wenn das tanken mit Cata beim Paladin nicht 

anspruchsvoller wird.

Was aber glaub ich auch derbe die Leute vom tanken abschreckt ist die Tatsache das du ein verdammt dickes Fell haben musst. Und die Verantwortung 

für einen funktionierenden Inirun bei dir liegt. Als Tank kannst du da viel lenken,nur das scheuen die meisten.Sie wollen keine Verantwortung 

übernehmen sondern Spass haben,ist ja schliesslich auch ein Spiel.

Mir jedenfalls gefällt´s,hab auch lange melee dd,range dd und heiler gespielt aber tanken macht zur Zeit 

einfach am meisten Spass.Alles andere ist sogar noch öder als tanken zur Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (10. Mai 2010)

also ich spiele keinen tank, weil ich als dd oder mit meinen healer twinks immer das gefühl hatte, dass ein tank extrem abhängig von der gruppe ist. wenn ich mit einem tank unterwegs bin (ich als dd) läuft es manchmal sehr gut und manchmal sehr schlecht. ich bin mir sicher dass es nicht an dem tank oder an mir liegt. hat der heiler nichts drauf, ist der tank schnell tot. haben die dds nicht drauf, stirbt der tank wahrscheinlich im rl 10 jahre früher und hat mir 30 graue haare weils nur stress ingame gibt... ein tank kann zwar den erfolg die gruppe extrem beeinflussen. jedoch ist er kein garant für den erfolg. als heiler hatte ich immer das gefühl, dass ich als guter healer die gruppe retten kann und auch ggf nen dummen dd am leben halten kann oder einen schlechten tank am leben halte und so das schlechte equip ausgleichen kann. trotzdem spiel ich jetzt einen palatank hoch, weil ich nach 5 jahren wow noch nie getankt hab^^ ich weiß nicht ob das stimmt was ich denke, aber so kommts mir vor.


----------



## vendar (11. Mai 2010)

Mache grad ne WoW Pause, aber spätestens Cata werde ich wieder spielen. Mein Main, Frost DW DK, ist Tank. Abgesehen von den viel erwähnten dummen sprüchen hab ich gern getankt, vorallem innerhalb Gilde. 
Aber da Blizz entschieden hat das Blut in Zukunft tank ist und ich nicht beabsichtige was anderes als Tötungsmaschine und Froststoß zu verwenden, werd ich wohl aufhören mit Cata ...

Habe ja noch einen Bärigen Tank falls ich mal wieder lust bekomme =]


----------



## Russelkurt (11. Mai 2010)

vor den dungeonbrowser war mein krieger noch tank. dann hatte ich keine lust mehr den kopf hinzuhalten (buchstäblich) und bin auf waffe/furor gegangen (pvp/pve) und hab einen paladin hochgezogen und mit punkt 80 nur tankkram gesammelt und auf marken gekauft. dann hab ich mich mal gefragt wie sich so ein palaheiler eigentlich spielt und hab dualspecc gekauft und heilerkram besorgt. nun bin ich in beiden skillungen gleich gut (oder schlecht) ausgestattet, hab schon pdk10 getankt und ak25 geheilt und frage mich immernoch warum ich etwas anderes als meinen hexer spiele ;-) ich liebe den hexer. wenn ich nicht mittwochs oder donnerstags schon id auf die meisten raids hätte würd ich nur den hexer spielen, der rest ist nur anti-langeweile. meistens ist mein hexer schuld, dass ich nicht tanke.


----------



## Terminsel (11. Mai 2010)

Ich bemühe mich zumeist, mein Tankspec nur rauszuholen, wenn wir innerhalb der Gilde irgendwo hin gehen. Mit dem Dungeonbrowser nervt es ungemein.
Andere Mitspieler - egal ob Heiler oder DDs - machen mir zu oft, was sie wollen und sind auch nicht auf vernünftige Weise ansprechbar. Daher geh ich grundsätzlich nur als DD in den Browser. Die Wartezeiten sind mir dann auch gleichgültig, da ich ja eh meine Dailies mache.

Tank sein in Randomgruppen ist zu einer freudlosen Angelegenheit geworden.




> Ein Kollege der hatte mit seinem DK Twink vor 3.2 geraidet, weil wir einen Tankmangel hatten und ist komplett Episch mit Naxxramas und Heroini zeugs ausgerüstet. Ungebuffed 27k leben.
> Er sagte mir er wolle ihn wieder spielen und auch mit diesem Char T9 holen, wie oft er geflamed wurde von Leuten mit "loooool was willst du mit T7 in einer heroini?" war echt nicht normal -.-
> Ich frage mich echt manchmal was das für Leute sind... Erst nach 3.2 angefangen WoW, mit Ebay Char?
> Normal - Naxx - Ulduar - Heroini - Pdk - ICC ?? ^^



Ja, ich kenne da auch ein ähnliches Problem. Mein Tankgear ist T9 und ich bin Avoid-Tank. Das heißt, mein Leben liegt mit ca. 30k ungebuffed relativ niedrig, dafür bekomme ich kaum Schaden, weil so ziemlich alles geblockt, pariert oder ihm ausgewichen wird.
Auf meinem Server herrscht aber im Moment ein perverser Hitpoint-Trend bei Tanks. Da werden die unsinnigsten Werte erreicht... Ok, das muss jeder Tank mit sich selbst ausmachen, welcher Philosophie er da den Vorzug gibt. Aber die Avoid-Methode scheint keiner mehr zu kennen.
Nachdem ich drei mal in Rdm-Gruppen versucht habe, zu erklären, warum ich mit 30k Leben dennoch ein (ausreichend) guter Tank für Heroinis bin, hab ich es irgendwann aufgegeben. Die grundsätzliche Mechanik der Avoid-Werte, ja sogar deren Vorhandensein scheint vielen inzwischen einfach fremd geworden zu sein. Mir ist es zu mühevoll, den Leuten das jedes mal beizubringen.


----------



## phoenix1010 (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich tanke nicht, weil spiele deutlich lieber Heiler. Mittlerweile habe ich einen Dizi-Priester und naja einen möchtegern Baum. Mein DK hat zwar nen Tankspecc, aber den nutze ich selten, nur für freunde wo ich weiß das sie meine schwächen als tank kennen. Aber vernüftige Heiler finden ist genauso schwierig wie überhaupt einen Tank.


----------



## burnt-out (11. Mai 2010)

Ich selbst spiel ein DK als Tank und muss sagen es macht laune.
Hab igendwo gelesen weil die DD´s pullen. Lass sie doch =)

Ich machs eigendlich entspannt und sage im vorraus wer bewusst aggro zieht sie auch behalten darf und wenn wer drauf geht selbst schuld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MonkinHonk (11. Mai 2010)

Ich hab Tank gespielt, leidenschaftlich gern, aber spätestens mit der Realmübergreifenden Gruppensuche wars damit vorbei, man trifft auf irgendwelche Kasper die denken sie müssen nen dicken Max markieren, GOGO schreien oder einfach pullen, solche Leute überlass ich dann gern mal Ihrem Schicksal, da kommen zwar dann Flames aber hey...such ich mir ne neue Gruppe DD's gibts zuhauf ...DD's sind die die mal ganz still sein sollten die sind ersetzbar...nen Tank findet man heutzutage ja nicht unbedingt so schnell. 

@Terminsel...hab auch nen Avoid Tank gespielt 30k unbuffed joar könnte bei mir auch hinkommen....aber wie du schon sagtest scheint keiner mehr zu kennen bzw. sind Fleischtanks in Inis lieber gesehen ka wieso


----------



## Mayestic (11. Mai 2010)

tanken ist einfach total unsexy und uncool

hmm ne mal im ernst, ich habe wenig talent für das alles
zum einen weil ich erst seit diesem monat einen aktuellen rechner habe und nun 6 jahre mit nem amd 64 3200 2 gb ddr1 rams und ner 6600 gt/8800 gt gezockt habe
da ruckelt es schonmal derbe und wenn ich dann nicht schnell genug bin sind wir asche

ich finde eigentlich garnicht das es zuwenig tanks gibt, es gibt einfach zuviele spieler die wie ich keinen tank spielen können

was schuld am tankmangel sein könnte ist evtl das verhältniss zu tank, heil und dd klassen

tankklassen wären

Todesritter
Paladin
Krieger
Druide

heilklassen wären

Priester
Schamane
Druide
Paladin

dd-klassen wären

alle ^^

wenn man wow also zerpflücken würde könnte man sagen das wir 4 tank-klassen und 4 heiler-klassen haben, dazu dann 10 dd-klassen

eine andere sache ist aber auch das ich z.b. mit meinem tank/heal fast feste gruppen habe wenn ich das will. mit den ganzen dds die man hat geht man dann random



ich denke das wird sich niemals ändern. dd ist in vielen fällen am einfachsten zu spielen, keineswegs immer einfach, das hab ich nicht gesagt ^^
heiler ist für mich selber das ideale, bisschen stressig manchmal aber bei weitem nicht so stressig wie tank und auch nicht so langweilig wie manche dd-klasse


wobei, bitte nicht hauen, es ist aus meiner sicht situationsabhängig, gruppenabhängig und contentabhängig. 
manche dd-klasse ist manchmal echter stress, manche heilersituation total langweilig und manche tanksituation ...... da fragt man sich " brauchen wir wirklich einen tank für sowas ? " ^^ *kicher*


MFG


P.S. als tank mache ich mir keinen stress, genauso wenig wie als heiler. 
wer nicht aufs mana des heilers achten mag stirbt halt manchmal, 
wenn ein dd lieber vor meinem tank am ziel sein will stirbt er halt manchmal, 
wenn ich als dd zuviel aggro ziehe sterb ich halt manchmal ^^


----------



## Carn1feX616 (11. Mai 2010)

so dann meld ich mich auch mal zu wort ^^
also ich spiele jede rolle, wobei mein main ein palatank ist und der macht mir auch am meisten spaß. 
klar hat man es als tank nicht leicht, vorallem wenn man mit den falschen leuten in ner grp landet. Das geflame und die intoleranz vieler DDs is echt einfach nur krank. Da fragt man sich echt was da für Leute dahinter stecken. Denn das kann ja net angehen das sich DDs so scheiße verhalten dürfen wie sie wollen (pullen, bewusst aufs falsche target gehen, instant losbomben usw) und dann einfach wenn iwas schief geht den Tank zuflamen.
Aber ich spiele trotzdem Tank eben weil ich dann mehr Kontrolle hab. Ein DD pullt? Pech gehabt, den Mob lass ich ihm auch. Oder wenn es einem mal wieder zu langsam geht und das erste was man nachem Ladescreen sieht "GOGOGOG" ist soll er halt pullen kommt dann halt auf ersteres zurück xD

Ich mag es einfach Tank zu sein, denn in keiner anderen Rolle kann man sich so gut nervender Mitspieler erwehren^^ Und ganz nebenbei find ichs einfach am Spaßigsten immer direkt am Boss zu sein und seinen Schlägen standzuhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immerhin finde ich es doch deutlich rühmlicher z.B. dem Lichking Angesicht zu Angesicht gegenüber zu stehen und seinen Schlägen standzuhalten, als Hinter ihm zu stehen und ihm Feuerbälle in den Rücken zu klatschen und mich über meine, mittlerweile total überbewerteten, over 9000XXX dps zu freuen xD

Tanks an die Macht und net vergessen eure bösen DDs im CC zu halten xD


----------



## Masterio (11. Mai 2010)

wo gibts einen tank mangel? der einzige mangel besteht aus damage dealern...

die meisten halten sich für dd's, sind aber keine...aber was sind sie dann? ich finde, sie sind einfach nur lückenfüller um den den raid voll zubekommen....


----------



## Waldgeflüster (11. Mai 2010)

Weil es mir zu doof und zu langeweilig ist, sich von nem Boss verhauen zu lassen, fehlt.


----------



## Blutzicke (11. Mai 2010)

Deacon1980 schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das mit Tank immernoch viele die Klasse Krieger in verbindung bringen. Das meint ich so nicht.
> Ich meinte eher den "Sandsack" auf den alle Mobs und Bosse eindreschen dürfen. Den "Deppen" der vorne an der Front steht. Den Kerl in der Plattenrüstung halt bzw. mit dem dicken Bärenfell.



Hier hast du die Antwort schon selber gegeben, warum z.B. ich keinen Tank spielen will. Einstecken zu müssen, ohne austeilen zu dürfen, ist nicht mein Ding...


----------



## MayoAmok (11. Mai 2010)

Es gibt keinen Tankmangel. 
Wo Tanks fehlen, sind die 5er Instanzen. Und das ist der undankbarste Tankjob, dens wohl gibt. 
Jedesmal nen neuen Flohzirkus im Gepäck, wo jeder Floh macht, was er will. 
Tanks haben ihr Markenequipment aufgrund des Instant-Invites viel schneller zusammen als die DDs, und danach werden sie nur jeden Tag ihre Frostmarkendaily machen, weil man sich den Stress nicht antun kann, wenn man an seiner geistigen Gesundheit hängt. 

Früher war es eine der Aufgaben von DDs, möglichst viel Schaden zu machen und dabei UNTER der Aggro des Tanks zu bleiben. 
Das hat sich geändert. Heute MUSS JEDER Tank IMMER ÜBER der Aggro der DDs bleiben, von denen einer bombt und die anderen zwei jeweils auf andere Ziele schiessen, und dabei natürlich das angetankte und eventuell markierte Ziel komplett ignorieren.

Ich habe derzeit vom 6 (bald 7) 80ern genau einen Tank. Der wird jeden zweiten Tag für die Frostmarkendaily bemüht und wenn mal Not am Mann ist. 
Mein Respekt an alle, die sich das Gezappel und Gehetze jeden tag aufs neue geben und das vielleicht sogar mehrmals hintereinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DreiHaare (11. Mai 2010)

Da die Leute aus meiner Gilde grundsätzlich nicht random spielen, haben auch viele ehemalige DD´s mittlerweile einen Tank...so auch ich, der ich normalerweise heile. Dass also niemand tanken will, stimmt nicht ganz. Es ist lediglich so, dass ich nicht für Randoms tanke. Auch unsere anderen Tanks übrigens nicht. Nach 4 Jahren WoW steht für uns eines ganz sicher fest: Randoms sollen sich gefälligst andere Dumme suchen, die für sie tanken oder auch irgendeine andere Aufgabe erfüllen.
Seitdem sich die Mehrzahl der Randomspieler verhält, wie sie sich nunmal verhält, seitdem ist für uns der Spaß mit diesen Randomgruppen verloren gegangen. Natürlich sind nicht alle so, natürlich findet man auch nette Spieler unter ihnen. Doch leider sind diese spätestens seit Einführung des Randomtools in der Minderheit. Daher also keine Randomgruppen und Randomraids mehr für uns.


----------



## Miâgi (11. Mai 2010)

Also ich denke mal, das einige sogar Angst haben zu Tanken, vor allem wenns für die spieler neu ist!?

Als Tank fürst du deine gruppe (also als charackter gesehen) an und solltest doch schon die jeweilige instanz kennen oder Raid

Ansonsten wenn man sich dann bissl auskennt und das cap erreicht hat, ist Tanken an sich eigentlich voll easy^^ (ausgenommen sind DPS geile DDs die vorm Tank spotten bzw aggro ziehen)

Jeder sollte mal nen Tank machen, denn so schwer ist es nicht!!!

LG


----------



## lilithb (11. Mai 2010)

hmmmm... da fehlt die wahlöglichkeit: ich spiele tank

ausserdem muss ich, da ich ja eben einen spiele, anmerken, dass mit wotlk bzw so etwa ab sommer 09, es plötzlich eine 'tank'-schwemme gab.
nur eben unter anführungszeichen. nein nicht wel ich mich für imba halte, sondern weil zum tank spielen schlicht und ergreifend (zumindest is das meine philosophie dahinter) mehr gehört als ausdauersockeln.
leider gibts sehr sehr viele die nicht vile plan von wow haben und dann trotzdem meinen eine schlüsselposi wie den tank spielen zu können.
und, nur um vorwürfen entgegen zu treten ich spiele ausserdem auch eine dd-klasse und einen heal. bei beiden ist es auch wichtig zu wissen was mensch tut. die folgen allerdings sind beim tank am massivsten.
shalom & gut n8


----------



## Pullerchen (11. Mai 2010)

Der Grund warum das Tanken so unbeliebt ist, ist nicht das er kein spaß macht oder gar in meinen augen die teuerste skillung ist (je nach klasse) nein der wahre grund warum tanken unbeliebt ist, das die meisten spieler lieber 1, 2, 3 drücken un BÄM burst dmg machen. dass soll jetzt keine Provokation sein oder so aber es ist nun mal so das sich viele spieler zu sher fürchten unter anderem auch wegen des rufs des Tanks zb. heiler tot tank schuld, dd tot tank schuld, WIPE Tank schuld. Ich rede da aus eigener erfahrung da ich bis zum ende meiner WoW zeit selber getankt habe.


----------



## n.bek. (11. Mai 2010)

hmm ich hatte mit meinem warri-tank bislang eigentlich nur recht selten probleme mit uneinsichtigen/überheblichen mitspielern, was aber durchaus daran liegen kann dass er erst lvl 72 is.
hab aber erst vor ein paar monaten angefangen zu tanken, davor lag der krieger über ein jahr lang mit lvl 35 auf eis, der grund war eigentlich, dass ich mich bis vor ein paar monaten einfach nicht ausreichend mit klasse beschäftigt habe und dann irgendwann das interesse verlor, welches mittlerweile eben wieder vorhanden ist.
ne andere sache die mich vom tanken abhielt, ich trau meiner internetverbindung nicht, bzw latenzzeitschwankungen, das problem is zwar noch nicht behoben, mir aber mittlerweile eher egal, wenn die doofe situation eintritt dass man nen dc oder n lag während eines scharmützels hat, isses zwar mist, aber ändern kann ichs nicht und wems nicht passt, der kann mir mal den buckel runterrutschen.

übrigens mit meinem dd-dk klau ich tanks eigentlich hin und wieder mal ganz gerne die aggro EINZELNER gegner, der grund is, dass ich ansonsten in hero-inis nicht dazu komm, mal eine rotation zu ende zu fahren, ich mach dies aber auch nur, weil der dk einiges aushält, n stoffie der das macht, is selber schuld. ;-)


----------



## Silanas (11. Mai 2010)

Deacon1980 schrieb:


> ...Sprich ich stöber immernoch im Buffed Forum umher, ...



Falsches Forum, aber das wirst Du bald selber merken. Ich für meinen Teil lese nur noch, anstatt zu antworten.



Deacon1980 schrieb:


> Was mich aber viel mehr interessiert, warum spielt ihr keinen ?



Ich bin sehr Raidaktiver Tank.



Deacon1980 schrieb:


> Ok, ihr werdet nimmer an erster Stelle im DamageMeter sein, aber warum können das andere überhaubt ?



Ich glaube Omen und Gearscore zum Angeben ist der wichtigste Grund. Hauptsache den Längsten haben.



Deacon1980 schrieb:


> P.S.: positiv überrascht das mich noch keiner geflamt hat. 1x ironie dabei, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kommt immer darauf an, wie man schreibt und argumentiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber eines hast Du vielleicht ausgedrückt, aber vielleicht habe ich es auch nicht richtig verstanden:
Der Tank und die Heiler haben die größte VERANTWORTUNG. Ich glaube, genau darin besteht das Problem, das man nicht eine Rota abfahren kann und nichts denken muß.
In dem Sinne: Viel Spaß beim Tanken und bleib so wie Du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (11. Mai 2010)

Wieso ich nicht tanken möchte?
Ich habe mit WotLK einen Palatank als Main gespielt, inzwischen habe ich garkeinen Bock mehr den zu spielen. Meine Hexe macht bei weitem mehr Spaß.

Wieso?
Mich stören keine Aggro ziehenden DD, keine DD, die pullen. Auch keine Heiler die pullen, keine schwere Rota oder ähnliches, nein...

Mich stört einfach, dass tanken so scheiße langweilig und anspruchslos ist. Es ist schwere für mich meine 10k DPS bei manchen Encountern zu fahren, als gescheit tanken.
Als Tank kann man irgendwann alles im Halbschlaf, während man als DD/Healer immer noch auf Zack sein muss.

Die Bosse, wo man mal als Tank was leisten musste, halten sich extrem in Grenzen. Pro Raid gabs noch nicht mal eine handvoll Bosse, die etwas dem Tank abverlangt haben. Meist bestand der Encounter aus stupiden abspotten oder Adds antanken.

Also soll Blizz das tanken wieder anspruchsvoll machen und kein "ich rolle mit dem Kopf über die Tastatur". Als Tank musst du in den meisten Fällen garnichts können.
Wenn der Tank sich wieder anstrengen muss und ein "Ups Sheep rausgeholt" oder "Ups 1sec zu spät irgendwas gemacht" einen Wipe bedeutet, wenn man sich zu 100% konzentrieren muss Aggro zu halten, dann hab ich vielleicht wieder interesse tank zu spielen. Aberunter aktuellen Verhältnissen, nein danke!

Edit:
@Vorposter, ich kann NICHT bestätigen, dass die Tanks+Healer mehr Verantwortung haben. DDs sind genauso wichtig wie Tanks und Healer. Verklackt es einer, wiped der Raid, interessante Encounter vorausgesetzt.
" Ich glaube Omen und Gearscore zum Angeben ist der wichtigste Grund. Hauptsache den Längsten haben."
Was ist daran falsch? Um so mehr DMG ich mache, umso mehr nutzen habe ich für den Raid. An diesem Konkurenz denken ist nichts falsch und es bringt den maximalen nutzen für den Raid! Oder was bringt es für Nachteile, wenn man immer versucht sich zu verbessern, um die Anderen zu übertrumpfen?!


----------



## Petu (11. Mai 2010)

MonkinHonk schrieb:


> Ich hab Tank gespielt, leidenschaftlich gern, aber spätestens mit der Realmübergreifenden Gruppensuche wars damit vorbei, man trifft auf irgendwelche Kasper die denken sie müssen nen dicken Max markieren, GOGO schreien oder einfach pullen, solche Leute überlass ich dann gern mal Ihrem Schicksal(...)



So siehts aus, das ist auch mein Grund, warum ich kein Tank mehr sein möchte.

Manchmal tanke ich dann aber doch noch und warte nur auf die "Kasper" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cestral (11. Mai 2010)

Ich mag diese GOGOGO-Schreier nicht.

Meine Chars mit denen ich tanke, beide 80 (Druide/DK), haben ein für mich und _meine_ Spielweise angemessenes Equip.

Die Zweitausstattung (Solospiel/DPSSet/Farmen) ist auch passabel und raiden tue ich nicht. Also tanke ich nur noch Gildenintern oder für Leute die es auf meine Friendlist geschafft haben.

Z.Zt. ziehe ich noch einen Pala hoch, auch dieser wird Tank sein und dann gehe ich mit dem in die Inis, aber nur tanken um des tanken willens und mich mit oberroxxxorposerdpsdds rumärgern? Nö, dafür ist mir meine Zeit zu schade, zumindest Random.

Gildenintern klappt es gut und die Gasttdds werden zweimal verwarnt und dürfen dann gehen.

LG Cestral

P.S.: Ich beiße mich sogar durch den Occulus, obwohl das meine Hassini schlechthin ist. Die Idee war zwar gut von Blizzard, aber was daraus geworden ist *schauder*.


----------



## Obsurd (11. Mai 2010)

mein pala war am anfang tank und jetzt ist er dd, ich will einfach bsichen dmg machen und nicht einfach nur dmg bekommen ^^


----------



## Scharyth (11. Mai 2010)

Zu Beginn: Ich habe den Thread nicht gelesen, nur den Anfangsbericht.

Ich spiele einenTank mittlerweile, weil mir das mit den dps zu blöd wurde. Ich muss einfach nicht der erste im recount sein^^
Und mit Paladin als Tank-Klasse, geht das auch recht einfach xD
Klar das es ma zu nem wipe kommt, aber einfach durch die ini rushen wär ja langweilig.


----------



## DaScAn (11. Mai 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Hab 3 80er mit denen ich Tank. Sprich 1/3 meiner 80er sind Tanks(wenn auch nur als sec. Skillung)
> 
> Es fehlt in der Umfrage: Ich tanke.



Sign.
Bei mir dasselbe.
Mal wieder ein Griff ins Klo mit der Auswahl bei der Umfrage


----------



## Sejro (11. Mai 2010)

ich spiele wow seit 4 jahren und habe inzwischen alle 4 tank klassen,

nun mein ersten dd´ler "schurken" angefangen zu lvln^^


----------



## Wattie (11. Mai 2010)

Krieger-Tank ein Leben lang, gibt nix Geileres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingNothing22 (11. Mai 2010)

Also ich tanke sehr gerne aber ich verstehe auch Spieler die sich fragen warum sie sich dauernd mit nervenden DDs quälen sollen. Ein DD kann in einer randomgrp tun was er will, er wird nie die Schuld an einem Wipe bekommen. Wenn alles Kreuz und Quer gepullt wird muss sich der Tank eben anstrengen. Ich wäre manchmal echt dafür, dass jeder mal jede Rolle in ner ini übernehmen MUSS..einfach um zu sehn wie das als Tank so is wenn man an 3 verschiedenen Stellen Mobs einsammeln gehn darf ^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (11. Mai 2010)

Ich zock nen Tank im PvP...

Im PvE wenn überhaupts nur in Heros...


Manche DD´s verhalten sich wirklich nicht toll

Man pulled einen Mob aus ner 5er Grp, alle kommen, DD´s spammen AoE bevor ich überhaupts einen Hit drauf hab und wundern sich dann, dann sie verrecken^^


----------



## Borir (11. Mai 2010)

Grüß Euch,

also ich spiele einen Pala-Tank und ich muss wirklich sagen, dass es einfach so unglaublich viel Spaß macht. Neben den ganzen Vorteilen die sich daraus ergeben wie z.B. keine Wartezeit bei Rnd-Instanzen etc. kann man mit ein wenig Geschick auch *locker* seine 3k dps machen. Und das machen aktuell auch nicht alle DD´s! Wenn man mal welche erwischt die dann wirklich Schaden rausrotzen und dementsprechend Aggro ziehen, hat man als Tank immer noch genügend Möglichkeiten den Mob wieder an sich sich zu binden. Zudem liegt es auch immer an dem DD selber wenn er halt voll rankloppt obwohl der Tank noch nicht wirklich Aggro aufbauen konnte dann hat er es auch nicht anders verdient...Resultat: Der DD verreckt! -> Na und? Wenn dann geflamt wird dann steht verdammt nochmal darüber. Es werden keine DD´s im Tool gesucht sondern Tanks. Als Tank hat man also immer eine Sonderposition.


----------



## Ethan~ (11. Mai 2010)

Also ich spiele ( leidenschaftlich wenn man so will) DD, weil es mir aus 2 Gründen mehr spaß macht:

1. Ist nicht so "anstrengend" und man muss dafür nicht jede Sekunde 100% dabei sein

2. Es macht mir einfach spaß im DMG-Meter mit meinem Kontrahenten zu fighten xDD

Naja hatte mal mit meinem DK Twink ein paar Inis getankt und hab da fast das Kotzen bekommen. Aber großes Lob an die Tanks ^^


----------



## Aphaiton (11. Mai 2010)

Als Tank musst Du alles genau kennen.
Läufst Du mal in die falsche Richtung oder spottest nicht ab, pullst zuviele Mobs oder bist nicht schnell genug bevor der DD hinhaut, ist alles im A....
Diese "Verantwortung" wollen viele nicht übernehmen.
Als DD kannst Du auch Schadden machen wenn DU keine Ahnung hast wo Du bist.
Als Heiler einfach auf HB Leiste klicken da wo Leben fehlt, auch der muß nicht wissen wo er sich befindet.
Als Tank heißt es mitdenken!!
Selbst im Turm musst wissen wannd er Boss kommt und wirbelt und den Stoffi gleich mal aus den Latschen kippt!
Der Mob der immer wegläuft weil ein Überdrüber DD hinknallt noch bevor der Tank beim Mob ist und sich dann noch aufregt, all das muss ein Tank verkraften können und immer noch den Spass am ganzen finden können.
Egal ob er Burg oder Reflexion macht!

Das wollen viele einfach nicht.
Anmelden und inzwischen Juwedailys, Kochen oder Angeln machen geht ja auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## majo81 (11. Mai 2010)

Naja als Tank hat man schon genauso wie der Heiler ne grosse Verantwortung und die trag ich sehr ungern...mach nur PalaHeal,das reicht...Tanken is mir echt irwo zu Verantwortungsvoll und anstrengend.Jedem das seine solang man Spaß hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## biene maya (11. Mai 2010)

Du willst wissen warum es wenig Tanks gibt

Ganz klare Antwort,man braucht im Endgame nur ein bis zwei,d.H für Casualgamer 
ist der Tank volkommen ungeeignet.
Zweitens ist es im Endgame ziemlich langweilig als Tank,da man im Recount sowieso immer ganz unten steht - man kann sich also nicht mit anderen Spielern messen und mal ehrlich gesagt wenn ich Random gehe weis ich als DD ja noch nicht einmal wer tankt^^bzw.es interessiert mich auch nicht.


----------



## Littletall (11. Mai 2010)

Ich hätte es mir früher nie zugetraut. Vielleicht geht es anderen ähnlich?

Aber dann hab ich es einfach mal ausprobiert. Und Hoppla, ich hab das ja drauf. Ich tanke inzwischen mit Druide, mit Krieger und mit Todesritter und verliere äußerst selten die Aggro. Leider noch nie auf dem Höchstlevel, aber einen von meinen inzwischen vier Tanks kriege ich sicher noch an die Spitze.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass wir Tank-Nachwuchs brauchen. Ich spiele auch oft als Heiler und kann die ganzen rushenden, arroganten Tanks nicht mehr sehen.

Probiert es doch einfach mal aus. Wem das Tanken nicht liegt, kann immer noch umskillen.


----------



## pastranora (11. Mai 2010)

Ich lese mal meine vorredner net sondern antworte gleich auf die Frage,

Ich spiele keinen tank weil:

1. komme in gruppe Jäger sagt lol was ist das für nen gs-tank noob der drückt den durchschnitt wenigstens habe ich 6k
2. Jäger totstellen und irreführung nicht mehr "skillen"
3. Mages denken sie sind Tanks 
4. ich einfach keinen bock mehr habe bin lieber nen hirntoter dd'ler da muss ich nichts groß machen


----------



## ProtKenny (11. Mai 2010)

ich hab sehr wohl einen tank in meinen reihen...aber mehr als einmal dayli besuch ich mit dem auch nicht heroische instanzen...die anderen klassen sind halt heiler/dd...und so sollte das verhältnis ja auch sein: es muss immer 3 mal so viele dd's wie tanks/heiler geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Deacon1980 schrieb:


> Ok, ihr werdet nimmer an erster Stelle im DamageMeter sein, aber warum können das andere überhaubt ? Weil ihr ihnen die Mob´s vom Arsch haltet. Ihr könnt dafür sorgen das manche halt nicht instant im Dreck liegen. Es wird nicht immer klappen, aber scheiß drauf.




Also mit meinem Palatank bin ich eigentlich fast immer erster im DMG-Meter, weil die anderen nicht hinterherkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alchilèes (11. Mai 2010)

ich spiele gern mit meiner paladina tank,
was ich allerdings festgestellt habe als tank brauchst du ein dickes fell um nicht wahnsinnig zu werden wenn hexer x sich mit magier y und jäger z einen wettkampf darum liefert wer als erstes einen crit beim mob landet.
da fliegen pfeile und feuerbälle an dir vorbei während du noch zum mob hinläufst.
und wenn der mob dann unterwegs zu den dd´s an dir vorbeikommt siehst du auch noch dots bei ihm weil der hexer ja auch mitmischen will.
ich habe mir dann angewöhnt auf den heiler aufzupassen und zuzuschauen wie die dd´s sterben.
spätestens nach dem 2ten tot haben es die meisten kapiert und es kann entspannt weitergehen.
es ist mir aber auch oft passiert das ich krieger palas und dk´s mit mehr life als meiner einer hat dabei sind, auf die frage warum sie sich mit dem offensichtlichen tankgear nicht auch als tank angemeldet haben kommt dann meistens "keinen bock bei rnd-heros zu tanken".
genau diese einstellung sorgt dann für tankmangel in hero´s.


----------



## Bral (11. Mai 2010)

Meiner Ansich nach fehlt noch in der Auswahl : "Ich tanke zwar aber nur für Gilde und gute Bekannte/Freunde", denn das wäre es in meinem Falle! Warum? Naja die meisten Gründe sind bereits in anderen Treats lang und breit erklärt, zerissen, geflamed und sonstwas worden, aber in der Kurzfassung sieht die Realität in meinem Realpool zumeist leider so aus in Randoms das die DD´s neue Geschwindkeitsrekorde brechen wollen was die Inis angeht und man permanent sich von DD´s erklären lassen muss WIE man zu tanken haben. Irgendwann reicht es einfach und es fängt an keinen Spass mehr zu machen. Also wozu die Mühe? Um ein paar Idioten mit ihren E-Penisen zufrieden zu stellen? Nicht mit mir. Da gehe ich lieber mit Leuten die ich kenne paar Inis und hab Spass ohne geflame der DD´s.

So long


----------



## diebeidenwarenes (11. Mai 2010)

Seit nunmehr 3 Monaten ist meine Druiden Tankina 80 und was soll ich sagen?
Wochen, Monate und Jahre mit den anderen Klassen verschwendet ... 
na ja, ok, das wäre ein bisschen zu hart. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein "alter" Main ist jetzt nur noch Farm und Bankchar ... 

Und mein neuer Main ... TANK aus Überzeugung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





pastranora schrieb:


> Ich lese mal meine vorredner net sondern antworte gleich auf die Frage,
> 2. Jäger totstellen und irreführung nicht mehr "skillen"



/sign aber einen haste vergessen.... der Schurke weiss auch nicht immer was Schurkenhandel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerHutmacher (11. Mai 2010)

Kein Geschick passt wohl am besten von den Antworten
Dazu kommt dass ich mich einfach nicht damit anfreunden kann.
Wenn Schamanen oder Schurken (wieder?..) richtig Tanken könnten würd ichs gerne mal probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmmm Schami Tankspecc, mit einem Steinschild dass Übel Rüstung + Aggro bringt, wär doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trig (11. Mai 2010)

Hi,

zugegebenermaßen hab ich nicht alles gelesen, möchte mich aber dennoch äußern...

Vorweg, mein Mainchar ist Tank, mein Maintwink ist Heal und der Rest nicht der Rede wert.

Das Problem ist nicht das Tanken an sich, ich finde es sehr spannend und anspruchsvoll. Macht mir einfach Spass. Allerdings hat man keine Pausen und kann nicht BrainAfk gehen. 

Das Hauptproblem sind die anderen Spieler, vornehmlich die D², die rumstressen und jammern, wenn ihnen mal was gegen den Strich geht. Dieses "ogog" in jedlicher Form, das DPS gehampel, "ich geh schon mal pullen"-Mentalität... ihr wisst was ich meine.


----------



## ChaosX (11. Mai 2010)

Also @ALLE Tank ist scheisse spielt keinen ihr seit imer der böse wen einer stirbt, auserdem wen es mehr tanks gibt gibt es mehr warte zeit für tanks so das tanks 30min auf gruppe warten.

So jetzt zu mir
Ich Spiele Tank und habe spass daran und als Pala bin ich erste oder zweiter im dmg.


----------



## biene maya (11. Mai 2010)

Den Schami zum dritten allround char machen das wär mal was


----------



## c0bRa (11. Mai 2010)

Da fehlt: Ich hab einen Tank... Sonst können die Tanks ja nie die Umfrageergebnisse sehen...


----------



## MoonFrost (11. Mai 2010)

Ich kenne Tanken nur von meinem hexer (illidan dämoform, ony die alte also sie 63 ich 80, mimiron, den einen blutprinz, kelthuzad^^, und paar nonheros/heros)  und mit der wolke halt alles was so ging/geht (zg einiges, mc, bwl, halt die bosse wo die petheilung ausreicht) und ich muss sagen als hexer tanken ist recht einfach. Mit der wolke net die macht 0aggro. Aber wenn ich selbst in tankspec bin (maxresistence/maxaggro) Kann mir eigfendlich keiner die aggro klauen. Man braucht keine antanktzeit da man als hexer ja sowieso faceaggro hat xD Und überleben kann man auch zeitweise ohne heal dank wolkenbubble (wenn man die draußen hat) netherprotect und solche scherze ebend.  Der boss muss halt nur n caster sein. und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das als normaler tank so viel schwerer ist. Halt rota kloppen und wenn einer aggro zieht in flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurzfassung: So wie ichs kenn is tanken easy going und hätten hexer nen RICHTIGEN tankspec (ich werde nie nen twinktank spielen) würde ich sofort umskilln.


----------



## ChaosX (11. Mai 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Da fehlt: Ich hab einen Tank... Sonst können die Tanks ja nie die Umfrageergebnisse sehen...




Ne ist gut so, sonst wird das ergebnis durch DKs die meinen Tanken zu können gefählscht
JA ich gebe zu ich bin ein DK hasser. Autet euch meine Freunde.


----------



## Littelfoot (11. Mai 2010)

definitiv Geschick bei mir ^^

bin irgendwie zu doof dauernd irgendwelchen Mobs hinterherzurennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da lebt es sich als Caster einfacher ^_^ (Tab ftw xD)


----------



## Mahoni-chan (11. Mai 2010)

Ich selbst habe nen Hunter als Mainchar, nen Heiler für's PvP und PvE. Weiterhin besitze ich alle 4 Tank-Klassen, welche ich auch als solche einsetze. 

Ein Grund, weswegen ich mich sehr lange gegen das tanken gestrebt habe ist die totale Abhängigkeit von anderen Leuten.
Als Heiler kann man verdammt gut sein und den Tank und die Gruppe am Leben halten.
Als DD (besonders als Hunter) kann man sehr viel dazu beitragen, dass der Kampf geordnet abläuft.

Als Tank jedoch muss man darauf vertrauen, dass die DDs keine scheiße mit Adds bauen, dass sie überhaupt genug Schaden machen für den jeweiligen Kampf und man muss hoffen, dass die Heiler etwas von ihrer Klasse und der damit verbundenen Aufgabe verstehen. Denn in den seltesten Fällen sind die Tanks schuld, wenn etwas schief geht.


----------



## Cancom (11. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele seit der Beta...Magier, Schami, Hexer, Pala, Schurke und DK.
Alles ausser dem DK hab ich immer als DD gespielt und dachte mir mal probierst mal was anderes aus.
Ich wechsle zwar immer noch zwischen Schami-DD und DK-Tank, aber mein Main bleibt der DK-Tank.
tanken ist meiner Meinung einfach anspruchsvoller als als DD durch die Gegend zu laufen.


----------



## Technocrat (11. Mai 2010)

Ich verprügele lieber andere anstatt verprügelt zu werden - zum tanken fehlt mir also der dazu nötige Masochismus.


----------



## Basterd (11. Mai 2010)

Gib mir noch ne dritte Skillung und ich skill wieder auf Tank ^^
Zur Zeit spiele ich mit meinem Krieger lieber Furor PvE und Waffen PvP, aber mein def Zeug liegt auf der Bank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChaosX (11. Mai 2010)

Als Tank hast du viele vorteile da es sowenig gibt.
zb. 
dich nervt ein DD weil er wie immer scheisse baut du machst eine umfrage aber alle stimmen auf nein, dann komme ich und sage entweder er geht oder ich und da es sowenig tanks gibt und soviele DDs fliegt der stöhrenfried


----------



## c0bRa (11. Mai 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> Ne ist gut so, sonst wird das ergebnis durch DKs die meinen Tanken zu können gefählscht
> JA ich gebe zu ich bin ein DK hasser. Autet euch meine Freunde.


Ja ich bin (u.a. auch) DK Tank... Und ich glaube das nicht nur, sondern weiß es...


----------



## nussimaster (11. Mai 2010)

ich spiele ein tank hoch pala aber denke warum die meisten kein tank spielen zu anspruchsvoll oder wollen nur dmg machen


----------



## Mäuserich (11. Mai 2010)

Derzeit bin ich mit meinem Pala im Mainspec Tank, allerdings nur noch bis Cata raus kommt, danach werde ich wieder zu meiner alten Liebe dem Heilertum überwechseln (hab vor 3 Wochen mit dem Priester meine letzte Heilklasse auf 80 gebracht).

Mittlerweile habe ich alles an Klassenrollen in WoW ausprobiert. Für mich ergibt sich da jetzt folgendes Ranking:

Heiler > Tank > Melee-DD > Range-DD

Grund: heilen ist die anpruchsvollste und zusammen mit Tank verantwortungsvollste Aufgabe in der Gruppe, ein DD der auch zur Not mal Brain-Afk sein kann ohne das gleich das Leben der Gruppe in Gefahr ist liegt mir nicht...

Warum so viele gerne DD spielen?! Keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grünhaupt (11. Mai 2010)

morgen,....tanken, heilen oder schaden machen. Was, ist mir eigentlich egal. Nur,... wenn ich sehe, wie schnell man als Tank an Gear kommt, so wähle ich Tank. Bin ich online, so will ich auch mal in ne Ini gehen. Als dd wartet man einfach zu lange. Warum es so wenige Tanks gibt habe ich keine Ahnung. Vielleicht, weil man im PVP als Deffchar nichts reissen kann.mfg Grüni


----------



## biene maya (11. Mai 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> Als Tank hast du viele vorteile da es sowenig gibt.
> zb.
> dich nervt ein DD weil er wie immer scheisse baut du machst eine umfrage aber alle stimmen auf nein, dann komme ich und sage entweder er geht oder ich und da es sowenig tanks gibt und soviele DDs fliegt der stöhrenfried



Glaub mir auch wenn der Tank rausfliegt ist ein neuer in spätestens 30sec da,da die Gruppe ganz vorn eingereiht wird.


----------



## Set0 (11. Mai 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> Ne ist gut so, sonst wird das ergebnis durch DKs die meinen Tanken zu können gefählscht
> JA ich gebe zu ich bin ein DK hasser. Autet euch meine Freunde.



So eine Umfrage ist sowieso zum Großteil gefälscht!
Genau so wie aktive und leidenschaftliche WoW-Spieler in anderen Spielen jeglichen Kontakt mit WoW mit aller Macht abstreiten, glaube ich fest daran, dass es hier viele gibt, die genau so die "Unwahrheit! sprechen. Wer will schon zu geben einer von diesen Spielern zu sein, die von den selbigen Spielern doch sooo sehr verachtet werden. Die Umfrage wurde gut gestaltet... warum sollte man tanken, man ist ja dann nicht mehr der beste im DMG-Meter. Andere Leute könnten denken, man wäre NICHT IMBA


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Zugeben tut man das aber auch nicht, man könnte einen ja für nen Kiddy halten.  Sowas merkt man immer wieder. Wenn man jedem DDler in einer Randomgruppe glauben schenken soll, hat jeder Spieler mindestens 2 Tanks! Quasi der Level 95 Gnom Protpaladin und der Level 110 Blutelf Krieger.


----------



## ChaosX (11. Mai 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Ja ich bin (u.a. auch) DK Tank... Und ich glaube das nicht nur, sondern weiß es...




weisst du eigentlich was du einem heiler antuhst ?
ich habe 2 und jedes mal wen ich ein dk tank habe leave ich weil dks einfach nur scheisse sind zu heilen.


----------



## Männchen (11. Mai 2010)

Daretina schrieb:


> Ich habe in BC laaange getankt anfang WOLk auch noch. dann wurde mein tank nicht mehr gebraucht und mein mage wurde zum main xD dann habe ihc in aion das heilen enddeckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit Wotlk hat sich auch eine gewissen "DD-Arroganz" eingependelt, da einem überall das Gefühl gegeben wird das DPS alles ist.
Gerade frisch 80er Tanks haben es sehr schwer. Über die "Daily" normal kommen sie nur sehr schwer an Triumphmarken und in HC treffen sie dann meist auf DPS-Monster, die der Meinung sind, das wenn sie Aggro ziehen der Tank schuld ist. 
Hatte selber im Laufe der letzten 2 Wochen solche Erlebnisse. Mein lange eingestaubter Krieger hat sich Burg Utgarde HC versucht, habe der Gruppe gesagt, das sie bitte mit Aggro aufpassen soll und nach der 2. Gruppe fingen Hexer und Jäger selbständig an die Mobs zu pullen. Ebenso ein Erlebnis in PDC normal ... eine 4000 DPS Hexe (was auch immer die noch in PDC normal braucht) fing selbständig an mit der Teufelwache die Mobs anzutanken. 
Aber all das spiegelt leider das Sozialverhalten der Community wieder, welches kontinuirlich im Niveau gesunken ist. 

Wenn man dann manchen DD's bitte bestimmte Sonderfähigkeiten einzusetzen um die Gruppe zu unterstützen (Magier - Gegenzauber, Zauberraub, Jäger - Einlullender Schuss, Irreführung, Eiskältepfeil), dann sieht man schon Fragezeichen bei den Spielern. Aber solche Fähigkeiten machen ja keine DPS ... was ja das Wichtigste ist ...
/Ironie aus


----------



## Flying-Neo (11. Mai 2010)

Hi,

also ich Tanke mit meinem pala seit BC und er wird auch in erster Line Tank bleibe. doch habe ich nun meine Schurkin zu meinem Mainchar gemacht.
Aus folgenden Gründen.

Bis auf die Bosskämpfe, werden die Mobs nur zusammen gepullt und alle Feuern aus allen rohren und dann wundern sie sich wenn sie Aggro Haben von 2 oder mehr Mobs.
Selbst als Prot braucht man etwas Zeit oder unterstützung wenn man ganze Gruppen tanken soll. Aber da wird ja sofort mit dem Pull rausgerotzt was geht. 
Und man darf dann wie blöde Mobs hinterher spotten.
hab die am ende einfach verrecken lassen, wenn sie meinen das tun zu müssen.
Als richtiger Tank ist man auch immer einer der aktive im Ts sein muss, wenn nicht sogar den Raid leitet ( finde ich am Sinnvollsten) und somit auch kritik üben muss. 
Also im Grunde ein oft sehr undankbarer Job, aber ich habe Ihn gerne gemacht.

Nun mache ich es mir aber erstmal etwas gemüglich und bin Brain AFK wie vielle DD´s bei uns, nur ohne dabei ständig zu verkacken wenn man sich als dd doch mal bewegen muss.
Und mal im DamageMeter oben mit drin zu stehen ist auch ganz Nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald Tanken wieder anspruchsvoller wird und von den DD´s mehr als nur DPS verlangt wird, werde ich sicherlich wieder aktive 25er tanken. Solange reichen mir die HM im 10er!

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Sonsbecker (11. Mai 2010)

Tu ich doch - Tank mit Leib und Seele (sowohl Krieger als auch Paladin) - aber nur noch in Raids - das 5er Gehampel kann mir gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## spacekeks007 (11. Mai 2010)

hab pala tank krieger tank dk tank 

mit allen hab ich relativ gute ausrüstung und mit allen spiele ich meiner meinung nach relativ gut. 

gogogo dd´ler lasse ich gerne mal grausig sterben durch ab und an mal vergessen zu spotten und dann ups du bist ja tot wie kann das nur passieren.

wenn gemeckert wird lasse ich ihnen es offen zu gehen weil dd sind schnell gefunden meist sind sie dann ruhig oder naja sind weg und seku nden später ist dann ein neuer dd´ler am start

naja und als tank kann man mehr die gruppe steuern als oller dd´ler


----------



## Daelodon (11. Mai 2010)

3 80er - mage, pala, dk 

Paladin hat NUR tankequip 
DK hat sehr gutes second eq zum tanken

Auch wenn ich nicht immer lust zum tanken hab ist es dennoch praktisch weil man zb schneller gruppen für die daily hero findet


----------



## Famenio (11. Mai 2010)

Alsi ich spiele n Palatank, seitdem ich 80 bin, davor gelvlt als DD, dann wurde mal bei uns in der Gilde ein Tank gesucht, worauf hin ich gesagt hab:>Na los denn lass ma Equip sammeln<. Also 5 Mann zusammen gesucht und gefarmt was das zeug hielt. Dann, wo das Equip zusammen war, war ich ein Tank und die "Karriere" begann. 
Mittlerweile, bin ich so etwas, was man "Raidtank" nennt, da mir die Hero-inis zu low zum Tanken sind, deswegen bin ich da nur noch als Heiler unterwegs (außer son Bob-Tank springt ab und in der Suche sind wir dann 20 min.)
Aber worauf ich hinaus will, ich bin erst mit 80 Tank geworden und habe es seitdem bei behalten. Es macht einfach Spaß, meinen Freunden zu helfen, wenn sie DMG bekommen und ich sagen kann >Moment, ich kassier ma n bisschen, kannst doch eh nix ab xD!!<
DDs gibt es wie Sand am mehr, aber n Tank zu spielen und zu beherrschen, ist nicht so schwer, wie DPS zu machen, denn beim Tank guckt man nur darauf das keiner stirbt (dafür gibt es ja jegliche Spott-Möglichkeiten) und man wird nicht gleich aussortiert, weil man 0,2k dps zu wenig macht.
Und man muss immer eins bedenken. Beim Equip farmen in Raids, sind immer mehr DDs als Tanks, die Anspruch auf ein Item haben. Deswegen sind Viele Tanks Besser equipped als DDs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile ist mein Bär ein guter ICC-Tank geworden und mein Warri ist auch schon auf dem besten Weg, denn ich will jegliche Tank-Klassen spielen, weil es einfach nur Spaß macht...


----------



## Ginkohana (11. Mai 2010)

Ich selbst habe auch einen Paladintank, diesen spiele ich bereits seit BC auf dieser Skillung und habe auch nicht vor dies zu Ändern jedoch mache ich bsp. auch kaum noch Heros...ja gut meine 1ne Pro Tag für die Marken aber sonst nicht mehr.
Ich habe einfach nicht die Ambitionen mir von z.T. schlechter spielenden Leuten oder jüngeren sagen zu lassen was ich zu tun oder zu lassen habe.
Auch dieses "Gogo" und das geflame empfinde ich als unnötig.
Die Gilden bzw. Gruppen die mich in Raids mitnehmen wissen, was ich kann und welche Leistung ich erbringe, weiterhin bin ich zumeist ein gern gesehener Gast in solchen Gruppen.
Klar gibt es Spieler auf meinem Server die das nciht so sehen jedoch haben diese auch grobe Fehler begangen und mussten "bestraft" werden.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Ich tanke hauptsächlich nur noch in Raids weil mir diese gogo-flame Generation den Spaß an Heros verdorben hat.


----------



## Jingko (11. Mai 2010)

Hab in "Classic" mitm Druiden geheilt (ok, gab da nicht viele Altenrativen) und in BC getankt und noch nen Pala-Heiler gespielt mit dem ich auch noch nen bisserl Tankequip hatte. Keine Ahnung, aber mit WotlK hatte ich einfach keine Lust mehr auf nen Tank, ändert sich vielleicht wieder mit Cata....mal schaun.


----------



## Malvivente (11. Mai 2010)

für mich gibt es verschiedene gründe warum ich keinen tank spiele. 

1. mir machen die tankklassen nicht spass zu spielen. ich habe nen warri n pala und n dk angefangen und es hat mir keiner wirklich spass gemacht.

2. ich möchte kein tank eq farmen. wenn ich eine dd/heal klasse spiele kann ich relativ einfach das gleiche eq nehmen.

3. tanken macht mir angst. Ich habe überhautp keine ahnung vom tanken. weiss grade mal dasses spott und n irgendwelche schadensverringerer gibt wie schildwall. sonst habe ich keine ahnung und hätte schiss irgend etwas zu verbocken^^


----------



## TomField (11. Mai 2010)

moin, ich spiel seit 1 woche nen DK Tank und equippe den dass ich itemlevel über 232 habe.... also mir machts spaß und tanken is cool


----------



## Mondenkynd (11. Mai 2010)

Ich trotze dem Threat und habe angefangen einen Def-Warri hochzuspielen, ma gucken wie lange ich das durchhalte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, noch macht es Spass aber habe ja auch noch 40 lvl vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XPoison (11. Mai 2010)

Ich tanke gern und mit vollem Einsatz!

Mit meinem DK-Tank bin ich immun gegen kritische Treffer, habe 32k HP unbuffed und einem GS von 5,1k. Das reicht aus um selbst in HdR hero und Grube hero zu tanken, vorausgesetzt die DDs und der Heiler können ihre Klassen spielen und wissen daher wie sie CC einzusetzen haben.

Ich lasse es halt in Instanzen wie Grube oder HdR etwas gemütlicher angehen (wobei man in HdR ja auch keinen Druck hat, es ist ja schon ein gemütliches Tempo vorgegeben) und wenn es einem DD nicht passt, dann kann es entweder die Klappe halten, die Gruppe verlassen oder pullen, sterben und als mein Ghul weiterkämpfen.... 

In den inis nehme ich mir die Zeit um zu erklären welchen Mob ich gern in der Eisfalle, als Schaf, als Frosch oder im Wirbelsturm usw., sehen möchte und warum. Die Instanzen dauern dann halt 5 Minuten länger - na und? Wer zufrieden ist, darf danach gern mit mir in die nächste Instanz gehen und hat somit keinerlei Wartezeiten.

Ich habe damals in Kara mit meinem Paladin gelernt wie wichtig CC ist und ich sehe keinen Grund weshalb viele es heute als unnötig empfinden, wo es doch die Sache so viel einfacher und entspannter gestaltet.... Sterben habe ich Kara übrigens auch gelernt und es macht mir nichts aus, wenn man mal 2 oder drei Anläufe braucht.

Wenn ich dann mal als DK-DD mitgehe, sind die Tanks in HdR immer dankbar, wenn ich die Fernkämpfer ranziehe, dann zwar kurz die Aggro habe, aber der Mob wenigstens nicht weiter auf den Heiler castet. Selten sehe ich auch mal, dass ein Jäger seine Eisfalle benutzt um den Fernkampfmob ruhigzustellen.

Also wenn ich aufhören würde zu tanken, dann nur weil mich das rumgehetze stört und die vermeintlichen ProGamer mit nem GS von 5,4k+ nicht wissen welchen Mob man am besten in CC nimmt oder es als unnötig ansehen, wenn sie vom Tank dazu aufgefordert werden. Naja, im Zweifelsfall stirbt die Gruppe halt.... Ist dann ja nicht mein Fehler, sondern der des DD.

Mein Pala (lvl72) ist im übrigen Heiler und wird gerade als Tank ausgerüstet, da mir das Heilen und Tanken am meisten Freude bereitet und für mich eine höhere Herausforderung darstellt. Als DD bin ich nur im PvP unterwegs oder wenn ich keine Lust habe mich zu konzentrieren. In 5er-Instanzen ist es nämlich egal ob ich nun 4k oder 5k DPS fahre und der Mob deshalb eine Sekunde früher im Staub liegt. 
Für Schlachtzüge fehlt mir leider die Zeit.... 

Ich bin im übrigen als Tank auch immun gegen Gequengel und rumgenerve. Ausserdem bin ich als DK ein guter Freund von Gevatter Tod und weise diesen auch hin und wieder auf den ein oder anderen DD in meiner Gruppe hin, der dann auch kurz darauf unter meinem müden Lächeln umfällt, bevor ich dann die Mobs übernehme.

Für die Allianz!


----------



## Lambarene (11. Mai 2010)

Weil ich gerne einen Heiler spiele....

gerade Gruppenheiler ist definitiv spannend und auch eine Herausforderung. Damit meine ich nicht die Inis, Hero oder NH,sondern die Raids. Wir Gruppenheiler werden zwar bei der Einteilung in den Raids bestenfalls im Nebensatz erwähnt (bei der Heilereinteilung werden die Tankheiler genannt und dann kommt "der Rest macht Gruppe), aber gerade der Gruppenheal macht Spannung, wenn man dann bei Laufscripts alle Bedürftigen in Range halten muss (zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort ist lustig, und immer schön vorher sehen, welcher DD gerade das Script versemmelt und extra Heilung braucht). Und immer mal dem Tankheal ne Entlastung spendieren ;-)

Mein zusätzlich hochgespielter DD macht um Welten nicht so viel Spaß. 

Und nur Stoffrüstung kratzt nicht.


----------



## Tomratz (11. Mai 2010)

Erst mal vorweg an alle, die monieren dass die Auswahl "Ich spiele einen Tank" fehlt:

Der TE hat als Überschrift gewählt "Warum spiele ich *keinen* Tank?", das heisst auf
Deutsch, er möchte wissen warum ihr *nicht* tankt, da macht eine Antwort wie von 
euch gefordert überhaupt keinen Sinn.

BTT: ich denke, es gibt mehrere Gründe, warum Leute keinen Tank spielen wollen,
ein paar, die mir spontan einfallen, liste ich mal auf:

1. Es steckt wesentlich weniger Risiko geflamed zu werden in ner DD-Klasse. Da mach
ich brav meine Dämätsch und gut is (hoffentlich genug, dass ich nicht letzter im Penis-
meter bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

2. Als Tank muss man schon auf recht viele Dinge achten. Patrouillen, auf den Heiler,
der Aggro bekommt, weil er dumme, aggroziehende DD's hochheilen muss, auf 
Aggroklauende DD's, denen man schnell die Mobs abspotten muss (falls man es nicht
vorzieht, sie als erzieherische Maßnahme verrecken zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

3. Viele wollen sich das geflame nicht antun, wenn sie als Neu-Tank mit frisch Lvl 80
in die erste HC-Ini gehen und eben nicht gleich T10 ausgerüstet sind.

Die Liste kann man sicher noch um einiges verlängern, aber ich denke mal, das werden
so die Hauptpunkte sein.

Ich selber spiele derzeit einen Heiler (Holypriest) und einen Melee (Katze) auf 80 und
leider auch immer wieder unter dem Tankmangel. Glücklicherweise kommt dann doch
ab und zu einer aus der Gilde als Tank mit, so dass die Wartezeiten (ja, selbst als Heiler
muss man inzwischen 5 Min. warten) erheblich verkürzt werden können.

Da wir aber nicht soooo mit Tanks gesegnet sind in der Gilde, bin ich gerade dabei mir
einen Tankadin hochzuspielen, der wohl in den nächsten Tagen die Scherbenwelt gegen
das kalte Nordend tauschen wird (heut Abend kommt die 65, vielleicht auch die 66).

Ich bin mal gespannt auf die flames, die beim ersten Gang in die Burg Utgarde so kommen.


----------



## Xerodes (11. Mai 2010)

Malvivente schrieb:


> 3. tanken macht mir angst. Ich habe überhautp keine ahnung vom tanken. weiss grade mal dasses spott und n irgendwelche schadensverringerer gibt wie schildwall. sonst habe ich keine ahnung und hätte schiss irgend etwas zu verbocken^^



Genau die Angst hatte ich auch als ich mit meinem frisch Critimmun gewordenen Pala in meine erste Hero gegangen bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur unterstützung hab ich nen Kumpel überredet mich mit seinem Heiler zu begleiten und siehe da - es ging hervorragend. Die Gruppe war zufrieden und ich war es auch. Also begann ich Marken und weiteres Equip für meinen "mighty protection paladin" (Grüße n Barlow) zu farmen. Mit der Zeit traf ich aber auf zunehmend unfreundlichere Gruppenmitglieder die mir den Spaß am Tanken verdarben.
Zur Zeit spiele ich meinen Tankadin kaum och. Nur ab und zu mal gehe ich PdC nh und hoffe das irgendwann mal das Tank-Trinket dropt und es mir nicht von einem DD-Krieger oder einem Heal-Pala vor der Nase weggewürfelt wird.


----------



## TomField (11. Mai 2010)

Die Frage ist doch warum man Angst als Tank hat diesen Char dann zu spielen... weil man viel falsch machen kann und die Reaktion der anderen nicht auf sich warten lässt. Als Tank darf man sich keine Fehler erlauben, so denken jedenfalls viele  und das ist ehrlich gesagt schwachfug!


----------



## Skaramanga007 (11. Mai 2010)

Ich habe zu BC Zeiten einen Pala angefangen weil´s halt ne neue Klasse bei der Horde war.
Bis lvl 27 hatte ich Spaß daran ihn zu spielen (als dd wegen leveln) aber dann war die Luft raus und ich hab ihn ewig einstauben lassen.

Seit das neue Gruppensystem eingeführt wurde hab ich mal den Pala auf Tank umgeskillt und mich mal als Tank versucht. 
Was soll ich sagen? Es geht nix schnelleres als Tank zu Lvl wenn man nur in Instanzen geht. 
Ich war sehr schnell auf 80. Wartezeiten 1sec + Acc Klamotten und Waffen.
Ein super Nebeneffekt ist auch das man schon sehr früh das Tanken lernt und damit auch die Klasse spielen kann.

Ich denke mal viele schreckt es einfach ab einem Krieger auf 80 als dd zu leveln und dann auf Tank umzusteigen weil sich einige selbst sich unterschätzen und sich nicht trauen.
Levelt man aber als Tank nur in Instanzen nach oben hat man schon fast alle Situationen erlebt und weiß was zu tun ist.

Natürlich ist es auch kacke 20-30 mal immer nur die gleichen Instanzen (Kloster, Maraudon usw) zu sehen aber man farm unmengen an Gold, Xp´s und Erfahrung.


----------



## Freakypriest (11. Mai 2010)

Schade das der Thread nur leute anspricht die keinen bock drauf haben. Man sollte wenigstens auswählen können:

- Ich bin aber Tank als Mainchar
- Ich bin aber Tank mit einem Twink

Denn manchen macht das durchaus spass.


----------



## Alwina (11. Mai 2010)

Ich bin mit meinem Druiden mittlerweile schon alles gewesen : Bär,Eule,Katze,Baum
und obwohl es während meiner Tankzeit (schon lange her um LVL 60 herum)es kaum Kritik gab bin ich schlussendlich doch beim Baum gelandet , weil ich mir am besten zusagt


----------



## Numbe (11. Mai 2010)

naero schrieb:


> ...Mit dem *Pala* würde ich meinen kann ich recht gut Tanken...



Du hast meinen Vormittag um einen Lacher reicher gemacht. ^.^


----------



## echterman (11. Mai 2010)

ich bin tank mit zwei chars. ich tanke gerne und das dankt mir auch meine gilde. mir macht es einfach spaß die mobs an mich zu binden. nebenbei bin ich eh der typ der für andere in die bresche springt. wenn z.B. adds im raid kommen, bin ich der erste tank der hinrennt und sich in die mobs wirft.

btt: ich denke vielen ist es einfach zu stressig einen tank zu spielen. denn der tank trägt die verantwortung. der raid steht und fällt mit dem tank. ein guter tank kann einen schlechten heiler ausgleichen aber ein guter heiler kann einen schlechten tank nicht so leicht ausgleichen im raid.
erlebe ich selber wenn ich mit pala heile. zudem sind die anforderungen heutzutage an einen tank enorm gestiegen. wer heutzutage als tank kein T9 oder höher hat wird geflamet(auf hero ini bezogen). so etwas finde ich sehr schade wiel dadurch der tanknachwuchs kaputtgemacht wird.
und die alten tankhasen sind sich oft zu fein um mal was anderes zu tanken als nen raidboss. aber das ist von tank zu tank verschieden.


----------



## Moronic (11. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele keinen Tank weils einfach nicht mein Ding ist.


----------



## Gerti (11. Mai 2010)

[x] Weil tanken langweilig und anspruchslos ist.


----------



## XPoison (11. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> [x] Weil tanken langweilig und anspruchslos ist.



....und deshalb spielst du momentan gar nicht oder Heiler oder DD oder Hello Kitty?

Also einfach so eine Behauptung aufzustellen ohne auch nur ansatzweise zu versuchen es zu erklären finde ich sehr schade.

Ich tippe daher bei dir am ehesten auf Hello Kitty.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HumanFrosty (11. Mai 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> weisst du eigentlich was du einem heiler antuhst ?
> ich habe 2 und jedes mal wen ich ein dk tank habe leave ich weil dks einfach nur scheisse sind zu heilen.



Mhh, ich kann mich irren, aber darin liegt doch der Spaß und die Herausforderung am Heilen, auch mal wieder ne Aufgabe zu haben.

Die meisten Heros laufen doch so ab, dass man mal paar Hots setzt und gut ist, die restliche Zeit bin ich dann selber am Schaden machen.
Also warum nicht mal einen Tank, welche rmehr Schaden frißt, bzw. einen frischen 80iger? Immer her, ich mach das sehr gern...

Die Freude nach und in so einer Ini ist einfach größer, zumindest bei Randomgruppen für mich.

So lang


----------



## Hosenschisser (11. Mai 2010)

Ich vermute mal, diese Umfrage wurde gestartet, weil es einen Tankmangel gibt.

Das liegt denke ich zum einen daran, daß es nur 6 Tankausrichtungen gibt, DD-Ausrichtungen gibt es 23 (wenn ich richtig gezählt habe). Davon ausgehend entscheidet sich prozentual gesehen nur jeder 4. Spieler Tank zu spielen.

So weit sollte das Verhältnis ja passen.

Dann kommen halt noch persönliche Gründe hinzu.

Ich z.B. tanke nur noch in Raids, da ich erfahrungsgemäß als DD Heros wesentlich schneller abschließe wie als Tank.
Hierbei zählt für mich nur die reine Ini-Zeit, da ich während der Wartezeit, für die eine Ini am Tag, andere sinnvolle Sachen erledigen kann.

Bevor ich als Tank am meisten dmg fahre und in der Ini versauer, geh ich lieber gleich als DD und weiß, daß es flott vorrangeht.


Manche mögen jetzt meinen, daß ist egoistisch, aber ich hab mich auch zeitaufwendig durch jede Hero und jeden Raid equipt. 
Ich denke das geht vielen Tanks so.


----------



## XPoison (11. Mai 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> Ne*in**, es* ist gut so*.* *An*sonst*en* wird das *E*rgebnis durch DKs*,* die meinen *t*anken zu können *ver*fä*h*lscht*.*
> J*a**,* ich gebe zu*:* ich bin ein DK*-H*asser. *O*utet euch meine Freunde.



*Rechtschreibung trifft kritisch...*
Mein DK-Tank hingegen trifft zwar immer, aber nur selten kritisch.


----------



## Yylviktmoor (11. Mai 2010)

Warum spiele ich keinen Tank?

diese Frage hab ich mir auch schon ziemlich oft und lange gestellt. Hab derzeit nen BM-Jäger auf 80 und nen DK auf 80 mit Dualspecc Frost-DW-DD / Blut-Tank. Den Tankspecc hatte ich eigentlich bislang nur, weil ich mir dachte "2 DD-Speccs sind ja voll fürn Eimer". 
Beim leveln hab ich zwar das eine oder andere mal in Inis getankt, aber das war eher die Ausnahme. Generell hatte ich einfach immer zu großen Respekt vorm tanken. Man denkt immer "ohje, da is soviel worauf ich achten muss", dabei ist das gar nicht wahr. Aggro halten und nicht sterben. Für erstes ist man primär selbst verantwortlich, letzteres ist eigentlich eher Job des Heilers (als Tank hat man natürlich i.d.R. einige Skills um ihm das Leben zu erleichtern).

Jetzt kam der Beschluss von meiner Gilde dass wir regelmäßig zusammen Heros machen um mal die Leute zu equippen, das Spiel zu üben, um irgendwann endlich mal effektiv raiden zu gehen. Da ich mit meine Jäger schon einige Raiderfahrung hab, wir 10 Leute waren aber nur 1 Tank, dachte ich mir "ach, gehste mit deinem DK mit, T9er Tankset haste ja, kannste noch etwas üben und vielleicht noch das eine oder andere schicke Tankitem abgreifen." Gesagt, getan. Es lief zaghaft an, aber eher weil ich vorsichtig war, Aggroprobleme hatte ich keine. Nach den ersten 2-3 Encounters hab ich angefangen ein Gefühl dafür zu entwickeln und es hat langsam angefangen richtig Spaß zu machen. Wir sind zwar unzählige Male gewiped, aber das lag zum Glück net an mir, sondern einfach daran, dass unsere Priesterin a) noch viel zu schlechtes Equip hatte und b) noch ein paar Dinge lernen muss, wie z.B. sich so zu positionieren, dass ich noch in Heilerreichweite bin (kann ja nicht darauf auch noch achten als Tank). Aber alles halb so wild, es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen und genau zu diesem Zweck machen wir das ja grade: um zu lernen
Irgendwann hatte sich dann die eine Ini-Gruppe aufgelöst und nur noch meine Gruppe hat Inis gemacht. Als dann unsere Priesterin auch off ging, kam unsere andere Gildenheilerin (die vorher bei der anderen Gruppe war) zu uns. Von da an, gings richtig gut ab und ich wollte gar nimmer aufhören zu tanken. Sie hat nen Super Job gemacht (gut, ICC-Erfahrung, Top-Equip, kurzum: sie wusste was sie tut). Nun hab ich beschlossen, nur noch im Notfall auf Frost-DD umzuspeccen und ziehe es sogar schon in Erwägung, meinen Jäger nur noch dann mitzuschleifen, wenn wir dringend nen Fern-DD brauchen und jemand anders tanken will. Ja, ich hab beschlossen den Posten des MT unserer Gilde anzustreben und ich glaube, da hab ich sogar die Unterstützung von meinen Gildenkollegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergo: Tanken ist kein Hexenwerk. Es macht Spaß und ist gar nicht sooooo schwer. Und natürlich: ein Tank ist immer nur so gut, wie der Heiler, der ihn am Leben hält 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackBirdone (11. Mai 2010)

Mein Twink iss Tank und ich muss sagen also z.b. ICC zu tanken iss so öde da spiel ich lieber mim main dd ^^.


keiner der Bosse selbst in ICC Hero iss als Tank wirklich spaßig. dann lieber pew pew und bissel abchilln als tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0bRa (11. Mai 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> weisst du eigentlich was du einem heiler antuhst ?
> ich habe 2 und jedes mal wen ich ein dk tank habe leave ich weil dks einfach nur scheisse sind zu heilen.


*gähn*

Also gehörst du zu den 08/15 "Mimimi-DK-Tankkannst-nich-heilen"-Heilern. Nur weil der DK ab und an mal mehr Schaden kriegt als ein Warri ist er also ein scheiß Tank? 

Ich behaupte nunmal einfach: 
Derjenige der nen (anständig gespielten) DK-Tank nicht geheilt bekommt ist ein schlechter Heiler...
Und wenn du dem Tank nichtmal die Chance gibt, sich zu beweisen ist es natürlich klar, dass du ne scheiß Meinung hast... Ich hoffe echt inständig, dass die Mitspieler deines Realmpools dich nach solchen Leave-Aktionen konsequent auf ignore setzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



HumanFrosty schrieb:


> Also warum nicht mal einen Tank, welche rmehr Schaden frißt, bzw. einen frischen 80iger? Immer her, ich mach das sehr gern...


Erinnert mich an das erste mal Grube mit nem GS von 3600 oder sowas... Dachte anfangs nur "Oh Scheiße..." 3 Heiler sind abgehauen, bevor wir den ersten Mob pullen konnten, einer mit der Begründung: keine 40k Life? Cya...

Bis dann ein Heiler mit 4000er GS kam (Grüße an Banthor an der Stelle)... Der meinte nur: "Und wenns 3 Stunden dauert... Aber wir legen dne Endboss"... War nicht ganz so lang, "nur" 90 mins, aber er lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kraehe13 (11. Mai 2010)

Ich habe mit meinem Todesritter auch das Tanken für mich gefunden. Da kann man nicht einfach Brainafk durch die Inis rennen wie als DD´ler.

Und wenn sich die DDler aufregen gibt es eine Warnung das ich die Gruppe verlassen werde wenn sie mir am Nerv gehen, meistens ist dann Ruhe und wenn nicht bin ich weg.


----------



## DerHutmacher (11. Mai 2010)

Jetzt bekomm ich irgendwie Bock mir einen TankDruiden zu machen :s


----------



## Rothnar / Narik (11. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> [x] Weil tanken langweilig und anspruchslos ist.



Ja nee is klar - viel Spass weiterhin als 2 Button Char^^


----------



## ÜberNoob (11. Mai 2010)

Kârtôffêl-Onyxia schrieb:


> Mhh... bin doch zufriedener Tank?
> 
> 
> Die Antwort fehlt
> ...



ich tanke nicht ... weil ich tanke? lol alter du hast nicht gerafft an wen die Umfrage gerichtet ist.

zum topic:
ich tanke nicht (mehr), weil ich keinen Bock auf DDs habe, die alles pullen was angreifbar ist, und dann rumheulen wenn man's ihnen nicht in 0.3 millisekunden abgespottet hat


----------



## ÜberNoob (11. Mai 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Da fehlt: Ich hab einen Tank... Sonst können die Tanks ja nie die Umfrageergebnisse sehen...



Versuch einfach mal "Ergebnis anzeigen" ... *kopf tisch*


----------



## c0bRa (11. Mai 2010)

[edit]


----------



## Rothnar / Narik (11. Mai 2010)

Kleiner Tip an alle, die jetzt tanken wollen: sucht Euch einen guten Heiler und am besten noch einen guten DD. Sammelt mit denen etwas Erfahrung, Euer Selbstbewusstsein wird dann allmählich steigen. Seid Ihr Euch Eurer Sache sicher ab in die RandomGruppen. Wenn Euch dann jemand erzählt ihr hättet keine Ahnung - Ihr wisst es jetzt besser! Wird einer frech - /leave. Die nächste Gruppe ist 10 Sekunden weit entfernt. Und Sie wird Euch mit Kusshand nehmen. Ich hatte in meiner über dreijährigen Tankerfahrung (1st Char Tank, 2nd Char Heal) schon Brüller dabei, da könnte ich Bücher mit füllen. Am Anfang glaubt solchen Typen noch ("bin ich echt so mies???"). Und ab einem Gewissen Punkt kann man nur noch lachen oder - wenn die Kollegen aus der sozial eher unfähigen Schicht stammen (jaja - sowas gibts^^) - einfach die Gruppe verlassen. Also - keine Angst vorm Tanken! Lasst den DD einfach die Aggro, die sie möchten (aggro ist zwar nicht episch aber bop^^). Sie werden dann merken, dass das Letzte Ziel in der Prio Liste vielleicht das falsche ist. Mit einem guten Heiler ist das kein Problem - er wird den DD nicht heilen, bekommt keine Aggro und stribt auch ergo nicht. 
Ein mieser Ton ist inzwischen hier leider in Mode gekommen, das hat nichts mit Euren Tankfähigkeiten zu tun. Meidet solche Leute und umgebt Euch mit den vernünftigen! Ich garantiere Euch, so wird das Tanken einen Heidenspass machen...


----------



## tuerlich (11. Mai 2010)

[paladin]

ich tanke nicht, weil

- ich lieber heiler zocke
- auch in der arena lieber heiler zocke
-> es kein trispecc gibt


----------



## Lempo (11. Mai 2010)

Also ich spiele alle 3 arten weil es einfach eine abwechslung is 

Dk tank Pala heal Hexer dd ist ein unterschied aber es wird nie langweilig


----------



## Killrow (11. Mai 2010)

Also ich habe das Spiel vor 5 Jahren mit meinem Krieger begonnen und Tanke seid ich 60 geworden bin. 2. Skill mal dd ausprobiert naja.
So ich glaube auch wenn jemand als dd mal in einer richtig miesen Truppe war. Am besten 2 dd's gs von 6000 Heiler 6000 der andere dd und nen Tank equit sowas von egal!!
Die dd's Rennen vor und killen alles tAnk wird nur runter gemacht. Kann ich mir schon vorstellen das man so fix keinen anfangt.

Eine raidleiterin hat zu mir mal was schönes gesagt und ich finde sollte sich jeder Tank ob non Hero, Hero, 10 oder 25hc egal dran halten. 
Und zwar:" killy, denk drann aggro ist episch und beim aufheben gebunden!" 

Super toller Spruch! Wenn einer von den Mega dd's die sich langweilen vorrennt und pullt. Verdammt lass ihn sterben!! Dd's muss man sagen findet man wie Sand am mehr. Und glaub mir mehr als 2 mal macht der das nicht wenn er im Dreck liegt. Man muss und man darf sich als Tank nicht Son Stress geben!! Meine Meinung und dabei werde ich immer bleiben der Tank ( ob nun Gruppen Chef oder nicht ) gibt das Tempo vor. Alle die was anders machen sterben halt.

Und wenn dir die Truppe auf den nerve geht. Rechtsklick dein Bild Gruppe verlassen!! Das ist immer noch ein Spiel und mit Leuten die nicht nett zu mir sind Spiele ich nicht ganz einfach. Jeder kann mal nen Fehler machen.

Und auser dem wenn was nicht klappt ist eh der Tank oder der Heiler schuld. 
Also arschleckem!!! 

Ach ich konnte hier noch sooo lange weiter schrieben. 5 Jahre tanken erlebst schon was mit den Leuten und trifft's viel Affen die alles besser können.

Ich wurde auch sagen sollen alle mal mutig werden tanken und heilen ist gar nicht schwer. Kann jeder ( ist ja ne Spiel ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so in dem Sinne MfG an alle der killy


----------



## ÜberNoob (11. Mai 2010)

ChaosX schrieb:


> Ne ist gut so, sonst wird das ergebnis durch DKs die meinen Tanken zu können gefählscht
> JA ich gebe zu ich bin ein DK hasser. Autet euch meine Freunde.



1) Verfälscht, nicht gefälscht. Und erst recht nicht mit h
2) outen
3) gross- Kleinschreibung
4) Interpunktion

Häng doch an deine Sig noch ein "ICH WAR GEGEN DEUTSCHUNTERRICHT" an, bitte.


----------



## Hosenschisser (11. Mai 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> [edit]




Da haste ja grad noch mal die Kurve gekriegt;-)

Keine Sorge, ich verrats nicht.


----------



## Bandit 1 (11. Mai 2010)

Ich tanke nie Random - zu viele Idioten. Warte mal, bis du 80 bist, dann kommen die aus den Löchern... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Raid tanke ich schon ewig und grade ICC ist Tank der lockerste Job - im Ernst. 

Aber Random ? Nein danke, wenn ich was mit Primaten zu tun haben will, gehe ich lieber in den Zoo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philistyne (11. Mai 2010)

Ich würde gerne mal tanken. Aber ich kann mir einfach nicht die Laufwege in den Inis merken. Ist wirklich so, beim Furorkrieger, den ich liebend ger zocke, heißt es immer nur Tank vor und dan drauf kloppen, kein Thema. Wie gesagt wich würde gerne einen Tank spielen, aber wegen der Laufwege in den Inis (besonders) in den neuen Inis hab ich noch keinen Tank versucht.


----------



## Gerti (11. Mai 2010)

XPoison schrieb:


> ....und deshalb spielst du momentan gar nicht oder Heiler oder DD oder Hello Kitty?
> 
> Also einfach so eine Behauptung aufzustellen ohne auch nur ansatzweise zu versuchen es zu erklären finde ich sehr schade.
> 
> ...



DD und nen Healer Twink. Den Tank hab ich mit WotLK angefangen und es wurde einfach immer Langweiliger. Du machst stupide immer das selbe. Als DD musst du bei den meisten Bossen halbwegs was machen, als Tank stehst du meist nur am Boss und spottest alle paar Sekunden mal ab oder tankst irgendwelche Adds an. Als DD/Heal hast da mehr abwechselung. Ich hab jetzt so quasi fast alles von Naxx bis ICC getankt und muss sagen, mit der Zeit wird es einfach langweilig. Während man als Healer immer was anderes hat und als DD musst du auch immer mal anders reagieren. Auch gefällt mir am DD mehr dieses Konkurenzdenken, immer das beste aus seinem Char rauszuholen und somit dem Raid zu helfen.

Aber es ist halt nur meine Meinung, und ich erwarte nicht, dass das Andere auch so sehen. So und jetzt zock ich noch was, eben Hello Kitty rerollen.

Edit:
" Ja nee is klar - viel Spass weiterhin als 2 Button Char^^"
Also mein Priest oder meine Hexe brauchen irgendwie mehr Skills, als mein Tank.


----------



## Rothnar / Narik (11. Mai 2010)

hihi^^ da liegen wir ja ziemlich auf einer Wellenlänge :-)


----------



## DaScAn (11. Mai 2010)

xain schrieb:


> Die ganzen DD'ler, welche nicht abwarten können das der Tank überhaupt "angetankt" hat, sind letztendlich daran schuld, dass so wenige Tanks überhaupt noch bereit sind diese Rolle zu übernehmen.
> 
> Das ewige "gogogo" der DD'ler kombiniert mit keinerlei Geduld wenigstens 2 Sekunden zu warten bis der Tank die Npc's überhaupt "angetankt" hat NERVT. Und dann noch die Unverschämtheit zu besitzen, den Tank zu beleidigen und als Noob zu bezeichnen schlägt dem fass den Boden aus - dann wartet eben 20 bis 30 Minuten bis ihr ein "Opfer" findet der bereit ist zu tanken. Würdet ihr DD'ler nur etwas mehr Geduld haben, müßtet ihr nicht so lange im Dungeon-Browser warten und würdet bedeutend schneller eine Rnd-Grp finden. Aber um soweit voraus zu sehen muss man schon mehr als nur "gogogo" im Kopf haben.
> 
> Ferner ist es als frischer 80er ausgesprochen schwer (selbst wenn man sehr auf "zack" ist) die Aggro gegen best ausgerüstete DD'ler zu halten. Man ist einfach zu sehr auf gutes Equipt angewiesen.



Da stimme ich dir zu 100% zu.

Ich kenne das. Wenn ein DD meint er müsste alles holen dann soll er es machen. Aber ich warte dann schön und warte bis er krepiert.
Lernen durch schmerz (hier eben Repkosten)
Ich sage auch in meinen Raids immer wieder.
Kein stress. 
Der Tank pullt.
Passt auf eure Aggro auf.
Für einen Heiler spotte ich zweimal.
Für einen DD einmal, wenn er es dann immer noch nicht kapiert hat lass ich ihn "tanken" und sterben.
Und in gewissen situationen verbiete ich es sogar dem heiler dem aggromonster zu heilen wegen seinen eigenen Fehlern.
Ist alles eine Sache der einstellung und Umsicht.
Ich Tanke seit 5 Jahren (Also seit WoW Beginn) Es macht mir UNHEIMLICH spaß und ich Tanke gerne. Ich habe schon soviel durch- und mitgemacht das ich bei solchen "gogogo" Leuten einfach total abgebrüht bin.
Wenn er sagt "gogogo", dann sage ich. Dann geh doch. Und schau mir schön genüsslich an wie er krepiert. Entweder lernt er es und ist zurückhaltend oder er lernt es nicht indem er weiter repkosten farmt oder die gruppe verlässt.
DDs gibts wie sand am meer. Und es gibt gott sei dank auch genug DDs die wissen wie man sich in einer Ini / Raid zu verhalten hat.

Danke


----------



## Hotwiesel (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
nachdem ich einen ziemlich guten DD und Heiler gespielt hatte, überfiel mich die Lust doch mal einen Tank hoch zu spielen. Meine Vermutung liegt ja darin das es gar kein Tank mangel als solches gibt. Es wird jede menge Tanks in diesem Spiel geben wenn man sich aber mal ansieht was tatsächlich in den INIs und Raids abgeht, ist es klar das Sie sich eher bedeckt halten und nicht jedem zu verfügung stehen. Da heisst es von DDs: GOGOGO, vom Heiler heisst es entweder: Heileraggro oder pull mal mehr. Im Grunde genommen sieht es so aus als wenn der Tank nur eine Puppe ist die das machen muss was die gruppe will und still zu sein hat. Klar man muss sich ja nicht dem anpassen und kann sein eigenes Ding durchziehen aber mal abgesehen von den Repkosten muss man sich dann herum komandieren lassen? Egal was geschieht der Tank ist schuld... Zum Equip: Meistens kommt nur die Frage wieviel HP haste denn? Dann die ehrliche Antwort: Nur 35k selfbuff (Pala, Gs 5100), kommt prombt die Antwort: Ne das ist zu wenig für Icc 10er, wie soll man dann aber zu Equip kommen? Pdk 25? Lustig! Keiner geht diese "kleinen" Raids mehr! Mir kommts so vor als wenn frisch 80, ein paar Heroes und zack können DDs und Heiler Icc gehen aber was ist mit den Tanks? Also meine persönliche Erfahrung, wozu einen Tank hochspielen wenn er doch ignoriert wird?


----------



## XPoison (11. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> DD und nen Healer Twink. Den Tank hab ich mit WotLK angefangen und es wurde einfach immer Langweiliger. Du machst stupide immer das selbe. Als DD musst du bei den meisten Bossen halbwegs was machen, als Tank stehst du meist nur am Boss und spottest alle paar Sekunden mal ab oder tankst irgendwelche Adds an. Als DD/Heal hast da mehr abwechselung. Ich hab jetzt so quasi fast alles von Naxx bis ICC getankt und muss sagen, mit der Zeit wird es einfach langweilig. Während man als Healer immer was anderes hat und als DD musst du auch immer mal anders reagieren. Auch gefällt mir am DD mehr dieses Konkurenzdenken, immer das beste aus seinem Char rauszuholen und somit dem Raid zu helfen.
> 
> Aber es ist halt nur meine Meinung, und ich erwarte nicht, dass das Andere auch so sehen. So und jetzt zock ich noch was, eben Hello Kitty rerollen.
> 
> ...



Na bitte! Es geht doch auch mit guter Begründung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich danke dir für deine Antwort.

Da ich mit meinem Tank nicht auf lange Raids gehen kann, da mir dazu die Zeit fehlt, stellt das Tanken und Heilen für mich immernoch die größte Herausforderung in den 5er-Instanzen dar. Dort ist es als DD eigentlich egal ob ich nun 4k DPS oder 5k DPS fahre, weil die Mobs sowieso schnell im Staub liegen werden.

Ich kann mir allerdings auch vorstellen, dass es mit der Zeit auch langweilig wird zu tanken, wenn man bereits so weit fortgeschritten ist wie du mit deinem Tank. Dann hoffe ich für dich, dass Cata wieder interessanter wird! 


Lang lebe die Allianz!
Lang lebe Hello Kitty!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (11. Mai 2010)

... weil ich Schurke bin xD ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feresh (11. Mai 2010)

Es kommt einfach nur drauf an, was die Vorlieben jedes einzelnen sind. Genauso könnte man einen Thread eröffnen "Warum spielt ihr keinen Heiler" oder "Warum spielt ihr keinen DD". Jeder wird irgendwann eine bestimmte Klasse lieb gewonnen haben und einen Skill bevorzugen. Mein Druide war auch mal als Tank geplant, irgendwann habe ich aber gemerkt, dass von allen Skills die Katze mit Abstand am meisten Fun macht. Mittlerweile tank ich eigentlich nur, wenn ich keinen Bock habe auf ellenlanges Warten oder wenn in der Gilde mal einer gebraucht wird.

Ein anderer Punkt ist aber noch: viele haben nur nen Sec-Skill als Tank (wenn überhaupt), denn so fix man für ne HC-Inni als Tank eine Gruppe findet, so sind die Tank-Plätze für die Raids in der Regel bereits belegt, so dass man (wenn man denn Raiden will) sich mit der Rolle als DD oder Heiler abfinden muss.


----------



## Thunderclash (11. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele auch Tank...insgesamt 4/4. (Druide/Pala/Krieger...DK ist 67)

Ich seh die Sache recht entspannt. Ich hab instant Invites, zu fast jeder Tageszeit...die DDs müssen zwischen 7 und 30 min warten. Wenn ein DD pullt oder meint es geht ihm nicht schnell genug, stirbt er oder kann den Mob alleine killen. Beides ist mir wurschd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die gogogo-Schreier werden ignoriert...sind nicht in der lage einen ganzen Satz zu schreiben, aber gogogo tippen.

Wer Aggro zieht und mich flamed wird ignoriert. Ich hab mit Pala und Druide T10 Niveau und wer mir da noch die Aggro klaut Nuked einfach ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste oder geht aufs falsche Target. Beides ist ein no-go.

Und wenns mir ganz zu dumm wird, bitte ich darum das man entweder mich oder den Störenfried raus votet. Ich hock mich solange auf meinen Hintern und warte ab. Das Ergebniss könnt ihr euch denken....Und selbst wenn mal gegen mich gevotet wird, dann hab ich wieder Instant-Invite und keinen 30min Debuff. Ich lass mir in meiner Freizeit keine grauen Haare wegen Vollpfosten wachsen.


Aber eins ist klar, die Tanks die bereits ihre Ausrüstung haben gehen oft nur noch wegen Daily-Frostmarken in die Ini. Also werden es immer weniger.....Und die Tanks die jetzt frisch 80 werden oder geworden sind, müssen sich zwangsweise noch viel öfters mit solchen Typen abgeben. Von daher meine Empfehlung an die neuen/alten Tanks...laßt euch nicht ärgern...wenn ihr euren Job gut macht, sitzt ihr immer am längeren Hebel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argolo (11. Mai 2010)

Das primäre Problem was ich einfach sehe ist: In den 5er Instanzen wird man zwar als Tank immer gebraucht, nur wenn man ernsthaft Raiden möchte, so sind die meisten Gilden bereits mit Tanks übersättigt. Ansonsten Twinke ich schon gerne Tank, wenn es die Klasse zulässt.


----------



## Jalandir (11. Mai 2010)

Thunderclash schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch Tank...insgesamt 4/4. (Druide/Pala/Krieger...DK ist 67)


Bei mir ists fast so: Druide/Pala 80, Krieger 70 und DK 66. Wobei ich zugeben muss den DK bisher nur als DD gespielt zu haben und der schon länger ruht.


----------



## Terminsel (11. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Edit:
> @Vorposter, ich kann NICHT bestätigen, dass die Tanks+Healer mehr Verantwortung haben. DDs sind genauso wichtig wie Tanks und Healer. Verklackt es einer, wiped der Raid, interessante Encounter vorausgesetzt.
> " Ich glaube Omen und Gearscore zum Angeben ist der wichtigste Grund. Hauptsache den Längsten haben."
> Was ist daran falsch? Um so mehr DMG ich mache, umso mehr nutzen habe ich für den Raid. An diesem Konkurenz denken ist nichts falsch und es bringt den maximalen nutzen für den Raid! Oder was bringt es für Nachteile, wenn man immer versucht sich zu verbessern, um die Anderen zu übertrumpfen?!



Ich denke nicht, dass mit dem Omen-Recount-Argument Leute gemeint waren, die einfach nur in gesundem Konkurrenzdenken gefördert werden. Ich selbst liefer mir in meinen beiden Stammraids immer wieder DpS-Duelle mit einem Schurken. Das ganze aber auf freundschaftlicher Basis (grml, im Moment ist er besser xD).

Schlimm sind nur diejenigen, die Top-DpS-Werte fahren und dann meinen, sie seien die Götter von Azeroth. Ich schätze, die waren mit "dem Längsten" gemeint.


----------



## xxhajoxx (11. Mai 2010)

Ich hab nen Pala Tank spiel den aber auch kaum noch, nur noch wenn ich marken brauche für Accountitems. Tanken macht mir persönlich kein Spaß mehr da es ziemlich langweilig ist und die von vielen angesprochene DD Mentalität einem den Spielspaß raubt, da hilft auch kein dickes Fell mehr.


----------



## homy01 (11. Mai 2010)

Servus zusammen,

ich spiele gerne Krieger Tank und finde es ist eine tolle Sache.

Kurzer Ausholer, warum einige sich aus meiner Sicht schwer tun mit dem tanken.
Als ich mit wow angefangen habe (BC) war ja alles so neu und ich hatte mächtig respekt vor den 70ern hehabt. 

Allein schon aus Schiss in Inis etwas falsch zu machen bin ich zunächst nur als DD mitgegangen. So konnte ich die Inis
kennenlernen und habe intensiv die Heiler und Tanks bei Ihrer Arbeit beobachtet. Als junger DD konnte ich mir auch schoneinmal
Fehler erlauben bzw. es fiel nicht so auf. Nach und nach habe ich mir den Tank EQ gesammelt und die Dual-Spec zugelegt.

Die ersten Gehversuche als Tank habe ich dann noch in der alten Welt gemacht und immer angesagt, das ich newbee Tank bin.
Damals wurde auch bei weitem nicht so auf speed gedrängt, gab es nicht so viele Twinks und auch keine Account-Sachen.

Mit der Zeit ging  das Tanken dann in Fleisch und Schild über und heute bin ich froh, wenn ich nach der Arbeit nur mal eben 30 min wow zocken will
und instant Invite hab.

Ich kanns nur jedem empfehlen auch so zu machen. Wow hat X Klassen mit 2 bis 3 Skillungen; wäre doch schade, wenn man nicht alles mal
ausprobieren würde.

Mich stört es auch, wenn ein frischer 80er meint sofort HC in 15 min durchzurushen obwohl er noch kein gutes Equip hat und noch nicht die 
Erfahrung. Lieber mal langsam angehen und üben üben üben. Es zahlt sich aus.

Keiner farmt so schnell Marken wie ein Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shade.exe (11. Mai 2010)

Hmmm.... passt net ganz

In vielen Heros kommt es vor, das ich tanke UND erster im Dmg bin... *hust*


----------



## Lokibu (11. Mai 2010)

@Shade.exe

Bin ich auch immer. Das ist auch wegen dem AE Damage fast normal. Als Pala stehe ich immer ganz oben.


@TE

Völliger Blödsinn. Du wirst die Skillung zwar spielen, wirst allerdings merken, dass du immer seltener an Raids teilnehmen kannst. Für nen Raid braucht man halt nur 2 Tanks. Weswegen man als DD es leichter hat. Nach einiger Zeit ist der DD besser ausgerüstet als der Tank Twink. Da man ja meistens öfters Raiden geht wird der Tanktwink nicht mehr gespielt. Somit.. wieder ein Tank weniger.. usw.

Tankmangel herrscht nur im unteren Bereich. Da dieser ja irgendwann nur noch zum Spass besucht wird. HErrscht da immer Tankmangel. Insbesondere weil man als Tank sehr schnell equipt ist durch die Inis. Man ist also schneller Raidfähig und damit auch weg vom Fenster.


----------



## Locaros (11. Mai 2010)

Wer erzählt denn sowas? 
Ich hab momentan 2, nen Warri un nen Bär. Und beim DK weiß i noch nich, ob der nich auch einer wird.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (11. Mai 2010)

Ich habe auch immer getankt, aber zum Ende wurden die DDs echt nervend.

Wenn sie jez, wie ich von Freunden höre, noch schlimmer geworden sind hätte ich aber auch keine Lust mehr anzufangen:

Ergo: Ich hätte keine Lust, weil es zu anstrengend ist die DDs zu zügeln.


----------



## Valdarr (11. Mai 2010)

Najo dann mal aus meiner Sicht:

Classic: Erst Schamanenheiler und danach glücklicher Tank (Krieger). <- alles ausser Naxx getankt
BC: Hmm mal Paladin antesten und danach ärgern. Hmm alle 70 und mitm Pala tanken macht mir keinen Spass. Krieger nachziehen? Och nöö da werd ich wohl mal Heiler und später sogar Vergelter. <-Heiler bis BT
Wotlk: Eh noch keiner 80 also flux mal wieder den Krieger ausgepackt. <- kaum noch geraidet s.u.

2-3 Wochen später gings dann los:

Wärgs n Krieger als Tank und kein DK da geh ich net mit in Ini xyz....
Sry aber Krieger sind Kacktanks da such ich mir lieber ne andere Grp....
Wie du hast nur 30k Life und willst Heroic? Nee des ist mir zu anstrengend zu heilen....

etc. etc.

Letztlich war ichs irgendwann Leid mir dauernd anhören zu müssen Krieger seien doch nix mehr wert als Tank und wie schade es doch wäre das ich meine durchaus vorhandenen Tankfähigkeiten an eine derart nutzlose Klasse verschwenden würde. Also liegt der Krieger nu auf Eis und ich twink seitdem eigentlich nur noch oder mach sonstigen Blödsinn.
Von der Warte her vermute ich in vielen Fällen ähnliches. Erzählt den Leuten nur fleissig weiter das ihre Klasse nicht tanken kann oder aber doch viel schlechter als andere sei und zieht gleich instant über jedes vermeintliche Equipdefizit her und es wird weiterhin weniger Tanks geben.


----------



## blindhai (11. Mai 2010)

Spiele selber alle Tankklassen aktiv. Raids machen mir auch Spaß aber Inis tue ich mir nicht mehr an. Die DDs nerven meistens nur und hauen imho absichtlich auf die "falschen" Ziele. Ich meine man markiert immer schön die ersten beiden Ziele und diese beiden Zielen bleiben sehr oft als letztes stehen.
Sollte ich mich doch mal in 5er Inis verirren, dann gibt es keinen Spot falls ein DD die "falschen" Ziele ballern müssen...für jede Aktion gibt es schliesslich Konsequenzen. Es ist immer wieder lustig zu sehen wie die DDs bei Aggro anfangen zu tanzen weil sie nicht wissen was sie tun sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Eisenqube (11. Mai 2010)

Hi, also Eines vorweg: Ich tanke gerade auch mal wieder! Aber halt nicht sooo gerne, weil 

1. siehe Punkt 4 der Umfrage und
2. es auch sehr stressig in meinen Augen ist, ständig 100 % konzentriet und aufmerksam zu sein und somit jeder noch so kleine Fehler zum traurigen Ableben der Gruppe führen könnte. Als DD eine falsche Taste gedrückt fällt nicht so ins Gewicht.

Trotzdem macht es mit einer "vernünftigen" Gruppe auch sehr viel Spass, und da mich der Ehrgeiz gepackt hat, auch meinen Tank-Krieger vernünftig auszurüsten, werde ich wohl noch häufiger in den bitter-süßen Apfel beißen...:-)


----------



## Ayuran (11. Mai 2010)

bin auch sehr zufriedener warri tank macht halt einfach fun dd ist mir zu langweilig

klar ab und zu ist halt einer dabei der rumflamed aber wozu hat man den die dicke rüstung und den schild?-> richtig damit flames daran einfach abprallen 

und sonst bisschen dickeres felll sollte man als tank haben aber eig flamed dich auch keiner wenn du nen fehler machst und das dann auch zugibst (bis auf paar ausnahmen halt^^)

wenn wieder einer rumflamed das du schneller machen sollt oder irgendwas einfach sagen wenns dir net passt dann geh doch entweder der ist dann still oder leavt wenn er leavt hast du innerhalb von 5sek nen neuen heal/dd den die gibt es wie sand am meer von daher einfach dein ding durchziehen und dir von niemanden reinreden lassen^^


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (11. Mai 2010)

Ich tanke. Das zwr nur mit Twinks, dafüpr aber mit allen Verfügbaren Klassen die dieder Fähigkeit mächtig sind.


----------



## Deacon1980 (11. Mai 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> @Shade.exe
> 
> @TE
> 
> ...



Mag sein, das du es als Blödsinn ansiehst. Aber ich habe nie behaubtet das ich den Endcontent bestreiten will. Den selbst zu BC zeiten war Kara nicht der Endcontent. In meinen Augen kein Blödsinn.

@ Thema:

Im großen und ganzen bin ich doch recht erstaunt. 11 Seiten und kein geflame, alles recht ordentliche Antworten, ich habe Hoffnung im sinne der Community. 
Einige haben scheinbar nur die Antwortmöglichkeiten gelesen und waren dann leicht verwirrt.

*"Ich spiele aber Tank" ... Wieder eine Umfrage mit griff ins Klo"* ====> Beste Antwort : *Ich spiele keinen Tank weil ... Ich einen Tank spiele.* (Boahhh, was musst ich eben lachen) Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Paar ehrliche Antworten:

*Ich spiele keinen Tank, weil ich mir die Laufwege nicht merken kann / nie gemerkt habe. 
Ich spiele keinen Tank, weil ich mit der Resource "Wut" nicht zurechtkomme.

*und noch ein Paar andere. Finde ich gut und ehrlich, auch wenn ich im Hinterkopf die Vermutung habe, das ihr mit euren DD´s schon 50x in der selben Instanz wart.
Schade eigendlich nur, das viele Tank´s begründet haben, warum sie eben diese Klasse spielen und nur so wenige warum sie einen Heiler oder DD haben.

*Diesen teil hier finde ich interessant: *_es mir auf dauer zu stressig ist, die DD´s zu zügeln. (205 Stimmen [28.20%]) _Quasi Platz Eins. Haltet ihr euch denn auch wirklich ein wenig an der Leine, wenn ihr seht / wisst das der Tank nicht der beste ist ?
Egal, für mein ersten Forenthread hier auf Buffed.de bin ich doch recht Happy, das ich nicht gleich von den vielen "lauernden Wölfen" hier zwefleischt wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich behalte das hier noch ein wenig im Auge, und danke euch erstmal für die vielen Antworten ...

Gruß Deacon

_P.S.: Ich geh jetzt noch eine NonHero Instanz tanken, und bin schon Lvl 75. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## maxi_king (11. Mai 2010)

Deacon1980 schrieb:


> *Ich spiele keinen Tank, weil ich mir die Laufwege nicht merken kann / nie gemerkt habe.
> Ich spiele keinen Tank, weil ich mit der Resource "Wut" nicht zurechtkomme.
> 
> *




also da muss ich zustimmen, die meisten kennen auch garnicht mehr die taktiken von den bossen, was die arbeit als heiler oder dd dann natürlich erschwert

aber woran ich mich bei meinem krieger erinnere ist das problem mit der wut. gerade wenn man equip aufbaut hat man bei der aggro eigentlich nur sehr sehr schwer chance diese zu halten gegen einen dd mit (ja nicht schreien aber das muss jetzt in dem bezug sein ^^) GS von 5000 oder höher


----------



## Valdarr (11. Mai 2010)

Deacon1980 schrieb:


> *...
> 
> Diesen teil hier finde ich interessant: *_es mir auf dauer zu stressig ist, die DD´s zu zügeln. (205 Stimmen [28.20%]) _Quasi Platz Eins. Haltet ihr euch denn auch wirklich ein wenig an der Leine, wenn ihr seht / wisst das der Tank nicht der beste ist ?
> 
> ...



Jap als Heiler ist es mir meist eher ganz Recht wenn der Tank Mumpitz baut. So krieg ich wenigstens mal etwas mehr zu tun.
Als DD kann es schonmal nerven wenn du dich selbst bremsen musst und statt 4k nur noch 2k dps fahren kannst (nur Bsp. ersetze 4k bzw 2k durch dir liebere Werte) oder aber bei jedem spalten (sonstigen ae´s) Angst haben musst Aggro zu ziehen weiol der Tank kein Donnerknall kennt usw. Aber selbst dann flame ich net rum, was auch n bissel albern wäre da ich aufgrund der nervigen flamerei nicht mehr tanke. 

Genieß übrigens die NonHeros. Da gehts noch um einiges ruhiger zu.

greetz

Onkel Valdimar Hartmann


----------



## timinatorxx (11. Mai 2010)

<--- tank aus leidenschaft seid 4 jahren !


----------



## Ultimo01 (11. Mai 2010)

Ich Spien Tank und ich Machs Gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(außer bei den Heros weil ich die schon 100000x Getankt habe) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (11. Mai 2010)

ich tanke mit meinem warri aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crucial² (11. Mai 2010)

Weils mehr Spaß macht maximalen Damage auf den Gegner zu rotzen!


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (11. Mai 2010)

Hehe, also ich bin da mal ganz ehrlich: Ich trau mich einfach nicht. xD Das ist bei mir einfach in erster Linie der Grund. Ich mag das einfach nicht, wenn ich was falsch mache und dann am Ende alle verbal auf mich einprügeln. :< Ich bin doch Sensibel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Außerdem höngts dann noch an den Klassen. xD Krieger und Dk: Komm ich kein Stück mit klar
 	Pala: Mag ich iwie nicht so gern
 	Druide: Ich mag keine Tauren. xD Und ich komm einfach so selten dazu mir nen Allytwink zu machen.
Das sind so meine Gründe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (11. Mai 2010)

<--- Tank und Spass dabei

Und wenn DD's mal wieder übertreiben wollen/müssen -> Sterben lassen, Hilft in den meisten fällen


----------



## 1stVampire (11. Mai 2010)

Öhm... mal ganz anders... ich spiel alle 4 derzeitigen Tank-Klassen als Tanks =)

Ich finde tanken neben DDlern und Heilen am einfachsten O.o

Als DD muss man auf viel mehr Sachen achten (wenn du gut sein willst) und als Heiler muss man viel zu konzentriert sein (als das ich das nach nem langen Arbeitstag schaffen würde ^^)


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Während man als Healer immer was anderes hat [...]



Was? Bitte, bitte, spiele einen Heiler im Endgame. Als Tankheiler spamst du die Tanks zu, als Gruppenheiler die Gruppe. Ab einem gewissen Equip-Niveau ist Mana für dich so gut wie kein Thema mehr. Man schläft dabei halb ein. In Heros schlafe ich richtig ein. Der Hauptgrund, warum ich meine 2 Frostmarken nicht mehr hole. Die Weekly mach ich mit meinem Main - also dem hier - auch nicht mehr. Heilen ist einfach langweilig geworden. Statt dass ich mal ne geringere Heilung ansetze, weil es ausreichen würde und den Manaverbrauch zügelt, spamme ich immer volle Heilung. Hab ja eh genug Mana, die Überheilung von 50% juckt ja eh keinen.


----------



## nizor (11. Mai 2010)

tanke auch nicht weil ich mich nicht traue ^^
habe auch erlich gesagt keine lust mich über alle bosse und takken zu informieren. als dd hat man es da einfacher da man einfach hinterher laufen kann. ^^


----------



## Darerus93 (11. Mai 2010)

Schöne Umfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wollte unbedingt tanken, deshalb hab ich mir extra nen Pala auf 80 gezockt, was Equip gesammelt, und mich dann für ne random Ini angemeldet. Bin in ne Grp für HdB reingekommen. Als ich erwähnte das ich das erste mal tanke, kamen dierekt ein paar blöde Sprüche, und haben sich sofort 2 gemeldet die auch mit DD Equip tanken könnten xD Obwohl ich mir die Rota gut eingeprägt und schon geübt hatte, war alles ziemlich unkoordiniert, und mir ging ein Mob flöten, der flott nen DD umhaute. Der war nicht so begeistert ^^ Als wir dan die Mob Grp form ersten Boss machten, und dieser langsam auf uns zu kam, versuchte ich den Mob nach hinten zu ziehen, was aber i-wie nichts brachte da er sich nich bewegen wollte (ka wieso). Naja dann kam der Boss, konnte die Aggro auf den beiden Adds nicht halten, und es gab nen wipe. Dann wurde ich beschimpft, worauf ich die Grp verließ und seit dem mich nicht mehr ans Tanken rangetraut habe xD

PS: Hab angekreutzt das ich zu ungeschickt bin (muss wohl doch beim healen bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Vixxa (11. Mai 2010)

Deacon1980 schrieb:


> Angst, vor den Flames das ihr zu dumm seid einen Tank zu spielen ? Musste ich mir auch anhören ---> links rein, rechts raus.
> Panik das euer Equip nicht angemessen ist ? Meins ist auch veraltet und überholt. Ich tausche es teilweise gegen grüne Sachen aus. Ich wurde von einem DD ausgelacht wegen Königsverteidiger.
> Ok, ihr werdet nimmer an erster Stelle im DamageMeter sein, aber warum können das andere überhaubt ? Weil ihr ihnen die Mob´s vom Arsch haltet. Ihr könnt dafür sorgen das manche halt nicht instant im Dreck liegen. Es wird nicht immer klappen, aber scheiß drauf.



Ich hab mir auch meinen Krieger hochgezogen, lvl 62 mitlerweile und Tank. Zu deinen "Deshalb tanke ich nicht"-Punkten:

1) Wer die Klasse frisch hochspielt ohne größeren Pausen oder ähnliches sollte eigentlich in der Lage sein Tanken zu können. Man kriegt die Skills schön einzeln serviert und kann auf den niedrigeren Lvln, in denen sogar Pets Inis tanken könnten, austesten. Irgendwann hat man raus was wann, wie und wieso.
2) Kurz ins AH geschaut, s beste gekauft, freuen. Wahlweiße auch das Tankgear aus den Beuteln aufbewahren oder Zeugs aus Inis ninjaen.
3)Ich bin in 99% der Fälle 1. im Recount. Hatte bisher nur 2 Gruppen indem einer über mir lag. Meistens Magier wenn ich fröhlich die Massen gepullt hab ( Hi @ Hundemeister Grebmar). Die letzte Gruppe durfte ich mit 800 DPS und damit 45% des gesamten Schadens zufriedenstellen.

Wobei 1. so ne Sache ist. Wer mit lvl 60 sagt "Oh, ich will jetzt tanken!" und umspecct der wird so seine Probleme haben, aber wenn man sich alles gepflegt durchließt (Tooltips, Guides, ..) der kommt auch damit klar.


----------



## Kamikasi (11. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele einen Tank... da ich kein Bock hab immer so lange auf Randomheroes zu warten.... ne scherz spiel alles drei... sprich Eleschami, Heilpriester und Tankkrieger... da eines alleine doch meisst etwas Öde ist... und Abwechslung eben gut ist.


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (11. Mai 2010)

habe 1 1/2 jahre nen tank gespielt und tanke nu nur noch heroes, da mir das tanken einfach keinen spaß mehr macht... ulduar das warn zeiten

edit: btw der screen in meiner sig is tatsächlich zu 3.2.2 zeiten aufgenommen war aber auch schon davor tief drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarknessShadow (11. Mai 2010)

adde mal dazu	ich bin tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haumichwech (11. Mai 2010)

Tereos schrieb:


> also ich habe mit dem Tanken aufgehört weil mir viele DD´s zu stressig sind. wenn man immer nur hört gogogo oder ein DD selber pullt weils ihm zu langsam ist kann einem die lust und der spass vergehen (und ja ich habe DD´s sterben lassen und und auch sonstige maßnahmen versucht)



Genau DAS ist der Grund warum ich meine Pala's doch immer wieder auf heal umspecce. Da denkt man mal an DD's und Heiler die Mana brauchen, macht kurz ne Pause und zack pullt halt nen DD mal. Ich habs so oft versucht, dass ich den DD dann sterbe lasse, aber leider sind die Heiler dann immer zu freundlich und heilen ihn auch noch. Da WoW ein spiel ist und ich Spass haben möchte, habe ich das tanken ab lvl 35-40 aufgegeben. Eigtl. tanke ich sehr gerne, aber die DD's sind vermiesen einem das tanken. Leider werden nur genau DIESE DD's das hier nie lesen :-)


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Mai 2010)

DarknessShadow schrieb:


> adde mal dazu    ich bin tank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> Warum spielt ihr keinen Tank ?


----------



## Waldmaus (11. Mai 2010)

Ich tanke auch und gerne ) . Mein Pala ist in 10er ICC Tankazubi und im 25er Retri . Bis jetzt bin ich noch nie mit dummen Sprüchen zugedeckt worden . Und mein bestes Erlebnis möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten :
Mein erstes mal HdR hc , Kumpel mit als heal und der rest rnd . Ich komme in der ini an und schreibe gleich das ich wieder gehe weil meine Erfahrung dafür noch nicht reicht ( ja ich gebe zu ich hatte die Hosen voll vor der ini *lach* ) . Und alle haben gesagt ich soll bleiben , jeder fängt mal klein an und nur durch üben kann man lernen . Ok , nach dem xten wipe haben wir es aufgegeben aber ich hatte respekt vor den Jungs oder Mädels die dabei waren . Hier an der Stelle noch mal ein dickes Danke dafür ) . Und was wichtig ist sie haben mich dadurch in meinem Entschluss zu tanken gestärkt .
Also an alle Anfänger : lasst euch nicht unterkriegen


----------



## rocknlolol (11. Mai 2010)

Ich spiel tank ;P


----------



## HostileRecords (11. Mai 2010)

Habe mal kein Geschick angekreuzt..
Ich habe nen Warri tank mal hochgespielt, nach 2 wochen hatte ich keine Lust mehr drauf.. dds mit 500 GS mehr haben mir durchgehend aggro geklaut, bei Bossen ist es nichts anderes, Jäger,Retris und schurken waren besonders schlimm. Dazu den Tank vergammeln zu lassen habe ich entschieden nachdem ich NAXX10 weekly war und Anub´Rekhan Tanken sollte.
Ich habe an 2 5800GS Huntern jede 10 sek die aggro verloren und es war extremst stressig, und flames gabs dann nachher auch noch. Ich habe Leider nur GS von knapp 4400 gehabt.
Daher Spiele ich nun meinen Shadow weiter.. und das gefällt mir viel besser. =)


----------



## Dropz (11. Mai 2010)

Ich will tanken und werde auch bald tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klimpergeld (11. Mai 2010)

Warum tankt ihr nicht?
blöder titel.
Dazu muss es doch gar keinen grund geben. Wie wärs, wenn ich sage, dass tanken cool ist aber alles andere einfach noch cooler?
Ok. das ist ein grund *grins*
Ich tanke nicht, weil mir das zuviel verantwortung ist. Casual gamer dürfen natürlich tanken (Bloß nichts falsches sagen) aber das is ein verantwortungsvoller job und ich überlass es lieber denen, die das wirklich können und hau von hnten drauf oder halte die tapferen recken bei der stange.


----------



## Freelancer (11. Mai 2010)

Ich tanke mit dk^^


----------



## Dachs_Hell (11. Mai 2010)

Ich tanke und das gerne... und viel......

Habe erst mit nem Pala angefangen aber irgendwann die Lust an Weihe, kloppen, Weihe verloren und habe mir den Druiden genommen...

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Dalvengyr&cn=F%C3%A2ialy

Tja dieser ist nun mein Main.. und es macht einfach Spass, und zur Abwechslung wird im PvP gehealt.

Grüße an alle Tankenden Bären!


----------



## Chregi (11. Mai 2010)

ich werd einen spielen ^^ is in planung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 brauch nur noch genügend marken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (11. Mai 2010)

naja spiele tanks eigentlich aus überzeugung ...
einen pala auf 80/ dudu auf 71 dk wird mit cata erst tank (farmfaul) 

als tank haste eig innerhalb von sekunden ne grp (non hero/hero/raid)
find ich eig ganz praktisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und eigentlich kann jeder idiot tanken (zeige auf dds die immer als erster in ne mobgrp rennen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derbert (11. Mai 2010)

also ich hab es mal eine zeit lang probiert, als palatank... aber ich hatte nie wirklich erfahrung/erfolg damit...
und das bekam ich auch immer zu spüren. Ich wurde sofort fertig gemacht, dass ich scheiße equipt sei und ich keinen skill hätte.
wie soll ich skill bekommen, wenn die merken dass ich schlecht bin und sofort gekickt werde und mir keiner hilft.... nja jetzt spiel ich eig 
immer dd oder manchmal heal, aber das ganz selten.


----------



## Marram (11. Mai 2010)

Hmm, also ich spiele von den 4 möglichen Tankklassen nur den Druiden nicht übermässig oft als Tank, weil ich mit dem immer Heiler war und das auch mit dem am liebsten mache... Aber sowohl mit Pala, als auch mit DK, als auch mit dem Krieger tanke ich in heros fast nur... mit dem Krieger tanke ich sogar generell ausschliesslich... und ich find es entspannt, weil man selbst das Tempo vorgeben kann und einfach mal bestimmen kann, dass auch Leute, die sich nicht sooo toll auskennen, nicht zurückbleiben oder eben man auch, wenn die Gruppe stimmt, Vollgas geben kann...

Des weiteren muss ich sagen, dass man als Tank mitnichten hinten im dmg-meter sein muss, auch als Krieger nicht seit dem letzten Patch... Ich bin mit meinen drei Primär-Tanks regelmässig in random heros auf Platz 1 und nur ganz ganz selten mal letzter... Gerade Pala-Tanks sind dahingehend eigentlich eine Unverschämtheit, denn mit denen ist es nur sehr selten nötig, dass man das Facerollen lassen muss... so oder so geh ich aus den allerwenigsten Heros mit weniger als 3k dps raus, in der Regel jedoch deutlich mehr, und das, obwohl der noch nie ICC oder PdK von innen gesehen hat... Und wohlgemerkt, das hat m. E. weniger mit Skill zu tun, denn ein Prot-Pala spielt sich wirklich von selbst...

Ich frag mich hier nun: Welche Ursachen hat das alles? Mit dem von Blizz öfter genannten Problem, dass der Schaden und damit die Aggro der Tanks zu wenig über das Equip skalieren? Oder einfach auch damit, dass man so DDs locken kann, sich als Tank zum Ekel des Monats zu posen, weil man die DDs abhängen kann und dann flamen kann? gut, letzteres ist natürlich nicht die Absicht, aber es ist ein unangenehmer Beieffekt... So hab ich mit meinen DDs oder Heilern schon diverse Tanks (i. d. R. Palas) auf ignore, weil die nichts besseres zu tun hatten als den DDs, die ihre Arbeit weder schlecht machten, noch dass sie Fehler gemacht hätten, vorzuhalten, wie schlecht sie wären... Zitat: "Ihr seid meinen SdM gar nicht wert!"

Hier aber mal meine Vermutung, woher der Tankmangel rührt: der Übergang vom "Ich hab noch nie getankt!" zum "Joah, Entspannung, Hasis, ich pass auf euch auf!" ist einfach ein größerer Schritt als er angenehm ist... sowohl skilltechnisch als auch equiptechnisch... brauchbar Tanken als solches ist nicht schwer, aber man muss es ebenso üben wie brauchbaren Schaden zu machen und Schaden machen kannst du in aller Ruhe üben, während der Typ da vorn sich verdreschen lässt... Aber Tanken ÜBEN, das resultiert schnell in Wipes und kostet Zeit und Nerven und du hast nie die Ruhe, die du dir als DD gönnen kannst! Und beim Equip das gleiche... DD-Equip, das kann einfach mit der Zeit kommen, aber Tank-Equip, das muss, bevor du wirklich loslegen kannst, schon sehr ordentlich sein, denn alle verlassen sich darauf, dass der Tank einiges einstecken kann...

Aber ich bin mir ehrlichgesagt nicht sicher, ob sich das unbedingt ändern muss, denn ehrlichgesagt hab ich etwas Sorge, wenn mit der Zeit wirklich jeder Idiot alles tanken kann, denn grad in der Tankposition kann ich gut und gerne auf (noch mehr) Leute verzichten, die es nötig haben, in einem Spiel den Schwanzersatz zu suchen...


----------



## Bob Toady (11. Mai 2010)

Jetzt muss ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben.... Ich spiele jetzt über 2 Jahre WOW und mein MAIN ist ein Schutz-Krieger. Urgl... werden jetzt wieder alle schreien... macht nicht den schaden wie ein Pala.... zieht nicht aggro wie ein DK... stimmt vieleicht... ich klicke mich halt dann mehr durch die botanik und halte die aggro genauso. B-) 

Mein zweiter 80er ist ein DK und mein Pala wird auch bald 80. Alles Tanks. Die restlichen twinks sind Heiler weil das dröge drauf einschlagen einfach nix ist. DD kann jeder. Tank und Heiler will gelernt sein.

Und jetzt her mit den flames.


----------



## ach was solls. (11. Mai 2010)

Lvl mir nen Druiden hoch ..


----------



## hawayboy8 (11. Mai 2010)

einfache antwort?
mein main ist magier.
und mein twink (paladin) wird als heiler genötigt.
gut, tank ist er b. aber b equip mit twink ist eh schrott. vor allem da ich meinen twink kaum spiele. er wird als tank net gebraucht. also erst recht kein grund


----------



## Soramac (11. Mai 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Meinung:
> Tanken in Wow macht einfach nur relativ wenig Spass im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen.
> Und wer mag schon etwas spielen das keinen Spass macht?
> 
> Vom Krieger war ich zu Wow Release schon arg enttäuscht. Mittlerweile ist es etwas besser aber auch nur begrenzt.



Tanken macht Spass, auch wenn Ich schon lange Zeit keiner mehr war. Aber mit einer gescheiten Gruppe, bei der du siehst, sie spielt anstaendig und es zuegig voran geht, macht das schon wirklich Spass.


----------



## Fearforfun (11. Mai 2010)

Ich Spiele Tank allerdings nahezu nur Gildenintern da man als Tank sowieso für jeden Idioten der Gruppe aufpassen muss, hab recht lange DD gespielt und Heiler und ich muss sagen das ich aktuell das Tanken einfach am schwersten finde.

Weder bei DD's noch Heilern merkt man so extrem fehler in der Spielweise und viele Bosse sind aktuell fast nur Tank encounter zB. Marrowgar überlegt mal i-wer ganz tolles ist auf die Idee gekommen das sich alle in den Boss reinstellen sollen damit nur noch die Tanks laufen müssen die sehr schnell umkippen sobald sie auch nur auseinander stehen, ist zwar effektiv aber macht halt den ganzen Bosskampf nur für die Tanks anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Laxera (11. Mai 2010)

hm...ich will die option in der umfrage haben:

ja ich spiele einen tank (als twink, mein main ist und bleibt nun mal eleschami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - mit dual auf heilung) - ja genau einen pala tank um genau zu sein (hat mitlerweile 3 teile aus dem T9 - heute kommt wenn ich glück habe nummer 4)

mfg Lax
ps: wollte früher net den tank machen weil ich mich net getraut habe, ich gebe es zu (ist der schwierigste job in wow, neben heilen (welcher aber einfacher wird wenn der tank gut ist und tanken wird einfacher wenn der heiler was auf dem kasten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arethor (11. Mai 2010)

ich tanke einfach nicht,weil 1. schamie und priest nicht tanken können und 2. ich begnadeter heiler bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DaScAn (11. Mai 2010)

Deacon1980 schrieb:


> [...]
> Einige haben scheinbar nur die Antwortmöglichkeiten gelesen und waren dann leicht verwirrt.
> 
> *"Ich spiele aber Tank" ... Wieder eine Umfrage mit griff ins Klo"* ====> Beste Antwort : *Ich spiele keinen Tank weil ... Ich einen Tank spiele.* (Boahhh, was musst ich eben lachen) Sorry
> ...



Ist jetzt BITTE nicht auf dich bezogen lieber TE. Nur.
Wenn ich eine Umfrage erstelle muss ich doch einkalkulieren das sich hier auch welche melden die doch Tanks sind und es gerne sind (wie Ich).

Zu meiner Antwort

*"Ich spiele aber Tank" ... Wieder eine Umfrage mit griff ins Klo"

*Zu meiner Antwort wurde natürlich etwas weggelassen.
Ich kritisierte lediglich (wahrscheinlich im falschen Ton das gebe ich zu) das die Option für DOCHTANKS fehlte.

Alles im allem aber muss ich sagen das dieser Threath hier so der erste ist wo nicht übelst rumgeflamed wird.
Danke für den TE der eine Umfrage erstellt hat wo echt mal ordentlich miteinander kommuniziert wird.


----------



## piddybundy (11. Mai 2010)

Ich Tanke nicht,weil ich mich seit einem Jahr als Casual sehe und diese Aufgabe den Profis überlassen möchte.Aber ich hab da ne Idee:Warum sollte Blizz nicht mal einführen ,daß eine potentielle Tanklasse mal wenigstens 1x in einer Ini getankt haben sollte um 80 zu werden.Das gleiche auch für Heals.Um die Leute auf den Geschmack zu bringen .Und um zu verhindern ,daß die Leute erst in den Hero´s  damit anfangen.Ausserdem bin ich der Meinung,daß DD´s oft zu faul sind Verantwortung zu übernehmen .Es sind vielleicht nur 5 - 10 % ,aber die wiegen schwer....


----------



## Mitsu (11. Mai 2010)

Ich spiel Tank und mir macht es Spaß :3 einer der wichtigsten Rollen in einer Grp oder Raid :3 große Verantwortung :3

Dazu kam ich eig nur weil ich nur dämliche Tanks in grp hatte, bis ich selbst die Zügel in die Hand genommen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiele nen Bärchen, keine Pala xD Sollte ja auch noch etwas herausfordernd sein =)


----------



## Rygel (11. Mai 2010)

zu den seligen BC-zeiten gab es immer tank- UND heilermangel in meinem umfeld. für mich klang der heilerjob wie der bessere (denn ich hatte keine lust mich tankmäßig über die bosse zu informieren), und den mache ich bis heute gern. ich bilde mir auch ein dass der tank in einer gruppe den schwersten job hat. als DD holze ich fröhlich mit drauf, als heiler gurke ich hinter den anderen hinterher und heile hier und da mal ein wenig.

heutzutage ist es ja glücklicherweise so leicht wie nie den tankfreudigen anfängern den einstieg zu machen: 55 level des DKs bekommt man geschenkt und in den heroischen instanzen wird einem ohne viel aufwand ordentliches equip (über marken) hinterher geschmissen.


----------



## Seryma (11. Mai 2010)

ich bin kein tank MEHR, weil ich versehentlich mein equip verkauft hab -.-

naja... heal macht genauso spaß... Pala's 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benwingert (11. Mai 2010)

ich tanke aber ich kann mri vorstellen warum viele das nicht tun. 
1. ich-pull-alles-selbst-dds
2. heiler mit ragnaros (ja ragnaros der 60er melee hammer)
3. nervige innis (fear, immer die selbe inni, massenpulls etc.)

ich hab auch ne zeit nich getankt wegen der oben genannten gründe


----------



## Sparti (11. Mai 2010)

Ist doch ganz klar warum keiner wirklich Tanken will, es ist zuviel Verantwortung und man muß schauen welcher DD Aggro zieht und GLEICHZEITIG sich mit 5-6 mobs beschaftigen das ist für viele einfach zuviel und artet in Stress aus.

Ich bin Tank und ich steh dazu, als Tank kann man immer spass haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (11. Mai 2010)

ich hab dualspec tank und tanke immer in herodailies, da man 

1. fast immer nur gimp tanks bekommt und
2. wesentlich schneller drin ist

gehört zwar net zum thema aber fands wichtig das mal zu sagen^^


----------



## NarYethz (11. Mai 2010)

hab auch n krieger, mit dem ich hin und wieder tanke, schaff aber den sprung von pdk10 auf icc10 nich, weil nie das zeug dropt, pdk25 mich die leute net mitnehmen, weil ich nur pdk10 gear hab und icc10 is das dann ähnlich.. unter nem gearscore von 5,5k wird man icc10 halt nich mitgenommen.. schade^^
(und ja, bei pdk25 is es ähnlich.. wuuuunderbare 5,2k GS minimum *hurray*)
gruß


----------



## orkman (11. Mai 2010)

dd's haben meistens keine zeit und kein hirn ... immer nur nach vorne prischen und mist bauen ...
ansonsten hohe repp kosten und zeitverlust weil der dd net warten konnte und ich ihn sterben lasse ^^
immer hoehere anforderungen ... bei nem dd is es teils egal wieviel dmg er macht da in ner 5er gruppe noch 2 andere sind die ihn kompensieren koennen ... es gibt aber nur einen tank in der gruppe ... wenn sein equip net top is , wird gemeckert und man stirbt oft ( siehe reppkosten ^^)
war off/deff krieger
heal/deff pala
mage und wl
hab wegen solchen leuten aufgehoert und vergnuege mich jetzt mit aion ^^

mfg


----------



## Ukmâsmú (11. Mai 2010)

das schlimsmte am tanken sind die dds die keinen schaden machen.... und man genau weiß das man selbst etwa 4 mal so viel macht wie diese bewegungslegasteniker und keyboardturner... aber als tank hat man die ini schon durch au mit napdds bevor mal als dd die ini betreten hat, daher tank ich noch


----------



## pingu77 (11. Mai 2010)

Also ich muss sagen, ich habe nen 80er Mage, is immer des selbe, Damage, Damage, Damage, 80er Druide Heiler, schon etwas anspruchsvoller, aber doch irgendwie langweilig.
Darum spiele ich jetzt nen Tank. Mir macht es einfach Spass und is ne riesen Abwechslung. Da wird man auch mal gefordert usw. selbst wenn mal nicht alles klappt macht es mir einfach nur Spass.

Und der oben genannte Grund "Weil es immer das selbe ist" - Erst denken, dann Antworten: Es ist auch bei DDs // Heilern immer das selbe.


----------



## Dokagero (11. Mai 2010)

Tereos schrieb:


> oder ein DD selber pullt weils ihm zu langsam ist



Das sind dann die ersten die ich steben lasse. Und wenn er leavt? Kein Problem, DDs sind gleich ersetzt^^


----------



## pingu77 (11. Mai 2010)

Hab mir auch schon n Makro gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann wissen die DDs gleich bescheid dass ICH der einzige bin der Pullt, dass sie antanken lassen sollen usw.
Klappt ganz gut so.


----------



## wolfracht (11. Mai 2010)

Hi, also ich hab selbst 2 Jahre getankt und nach Ulduar dann damit aufgehört.
Einfach deswegen, weil es mich nichtmehr reizt und deshalb ist mein Krieger nun ein heldenhafter Furor.


----------



## Kagaru (11. Mai 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> ich hab dualspec tank und tanke immer in herodailies, da man
> 
> 1. fast immer nur gimp tanks bekommt und
> 2. wesentlich schneller drin ist
> ...



Nach deiner Antwort kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen dass du Tanken kannst .

Man bekommt fast nur Gimps? Solche aussagen sind einer der Gründe warum es Tankmangel gibt .

Wenn ein Tank halt mal nicht soder schnelle ist , dann macht langsamer .
Wenn er kein gutes gear hat ? Dann mehr CC bzw aufpassen mit der Aggro ... oder haben die meisten schon vergessen was cc ist bzw. rücksichtnahme .

Soll kein mimimi werden , aber musste schon seit langem (erst recht seitdem es GS gibt) bemerken , das kaum noch rücksicht genommen wird auf Spieler .

Tank in RnD hero mit 4600er Gs , Aussagen der grp: Omg das kann ja was werden .
Das ganze Gs geschaue nimmt euch die tolleranz und pushed euch nurnoch in eurem eigenen egoismus und itemgeilheit .
(wenn sich jemand angesprochen fühlt , dann hat es den richtigen getroffen)

lg


----------



## Blutzicke (11. Mai 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Seitdem sich die Mehrzahl der Randomspieler verhält, wie sie sich nunmal verhält, seitdem ist für uns der Spaß mit diesen Randomgruppen verloren gegangen. Natürlich sind nicht alle so, natürlich findet man auch nette Spieler unter ihnen. Doch leider sind diese spätestens seit Einführung des Randomtools in der Minderheit. Daher also keine Randomgruppen und Randomraids mehr für uns.



Für mich als DD auch, denn du hast dank der Anonymisierung durch diesen Dungeonfinder fast nur noch assiges Verhalten unter den Leuten - egal ob Tank, Heiler und DD. Mit der letzten Marke, die ich brauchte, war für mich sofort Schluß mit Hero-Inis. Das tut man sich doch nicht freiwillig länger an als nötig. Raiden gehe ich fast nur mit der Gilde (25er) oder ner Stammgruppe(10er) und da fallen Marken für Saronit massenhaft an und selbst das brauche ich nicht mehr. Die Leute in Dungeonfinder-Gruppen verhalten sich fast immer genauso primitiv, wie die Gruppen in den BGs es schon zum BC-Zeiten getan haben. Und die Kugel muß ich mir nicht geben.. auch nicht als DD. Ich bin ganz stark dafür, daß dieser blöde Finder wieder abgeschafft wird und die Leute mit den Spieler die Heros bestreiten müssen, die sie evtl. morgen noch auf ihrem Server wiedersehen. Dadurch ist die Hemmschwelle für Du-mußt-ein-Schwein-sein wesentlich höher, weil man doch mit Konsequenzen (geächtet, kein (Random)Raidinvites, Gildenkick, Flames in /2 etc) für sein Handeln rechnen muß.


----------



## copap (11. Mai 2010)

direkt abschaffen würd ich den dungeon finder nicht, da er vorteilhaft für spieler unter level 80 ist wie ich finde


----------



## Tontaube (12. Mai 2010)

Habe einen 80er Tank/DD/Heil-Pala, einen 80er Tank/DD-Krieger, einen 80er DK der nebenbei (wenn ich ihn mal spiele) Tankequip sammelt, wenn was abfällt, und einen 80er Heildruiden mit demnächst wieder folgendem Tankspecc. 

Schurke 71 und Magier 74 dümpeln so rum. Und warum?

Weil sie nicht tanken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Das zum Thema warum wir denn keine Tanks spielen würden..?!?)


Aber Blutzicke hat nicht ganz Unrecht. Teilweise benehmen sich die Gruppenmitglieder unter aller Sau, denken sie wären Gott weiss wer, verlassen einfach (wenn sie alle Marken für Teil XYZ haben) wortlos die Gruppe und/oder haben wahrscheinlich ihre Tastatur wochenlang nicht zum schreiben benutzt. 
Wenn mal ein "Hi" kommt kullern mir Freudentränen über die Wange...


----------



## Gerti (12. Mai 2010)

Mitsu schrieb:


> Ich spiel Tank und mir macht es Spaß :3 einer der wichtigsten Rollen in einer Grp oder Raid :3 große Verantwortung :3



Wo hat der Tank mehr verantwortung als DD? (Trage DEINE Antwort ein)
Hier die Beispiele: (allesammt auf 10/25er Heroic bezogen)
Marrogar:
Deathwisper:
Gunship Battle
Saurfang:
Rotface:
Festergut:
Prof:
Council:
Bloodqueen:
Deamwalker:
Sindragosa:
LichKing:

Also, wenn ich es ausfüllen würde, hätte meist die Healer die schweren Aufgaben, dann die DD und am einfachsten hätten es die Tanks.
Also sage mir, wo haben die Tanks wirklich richtig viel Verantwortung? Wo haben Tanks es schwerer als andere?!


----------



## Tai Guy (13. Mai 2010)

Heiligs blechle, alle 14 Seiten gelesen. und ... ich muss mit vielen übereinstimmen. Die leute in Random Gruppen benehmen sich wie Dreck.
Beispiel: instant invite für meinen Pala Tank, ich fang an zu buffen, der erste Depp schreit gogogo. Meine antwort: Mach mal halblang, lass mich buffen und dann sehn wir weiter was passiert. Bei dem was folgte habe ich schon fast damit gerechnet, das dieser jemand einen Herzinfarkt bekommt, der Gruppen chat war voll mit gespame und gehetze (keine beleidigungen). Sowas kam natürlicher öfter vor, das gehetze.

Beleidigungen kamen bislang sehr sehr selten vor, einfach weil ich, wie ich mal sagen darf, ein guter Tank bin. 90% voll mit Ausweichen, Parieren, Blocken, fast 40k lp mit eigenen buffs, keiner der sich beschwert. Es ist nur das Gehetze, das mir so auf den Sack geht. 

Ich habe dem abhilfe geschaffen, indem ich 2 Makros angefertigt habe (es sind 2, weil der Text recht lang ist), welche folgendermaßen lauten:

1. NUR der Tank pullt
2. Der Tank hat auf die Verfassung der Spieler, insbesondere des Heilers zu achten (Mana)
3. Sollte jemand Sonderwünsche wie alle Bosse/ Bosse auslassen oder Erfolge haben, so bin ich gerne bereit, diesen zu entsprechen. Wer mit meiner Vorgehensweise unzufrieden ist, dem ist freigestellt um einen Kick aus der gruppe zu bitten, um unnötige weitere Wartezeit zu vermeiden.

Oft genug erlebe ich, wie eine Minute nach dieser Nachricht jemand die Gruppe verlässt, weil er sich wohl ein gogogo gehetze erhofft hat. Und, was vielleicht schlimmer ist, ich tanke eine Ini im schnitt innerhalb von 15 Minuten größtenteils leer. Es geht also schon schnell, aber ich kann und werde es nicht zulassen, das ein (meist) DD am rumhetzen und pullen ist, nach gut dünken, während der Heiler Mana am reggen ist oder ein DD afk ist. Und mir ist es da egal, ob ich diesen DD gerade brauche oder nicht. Er ist Teil der Gruppe, folglich wird gewartet.

Und für die Neuanfänger, auch wenn es überheblich klingt, egal wie sehr euch jemand anflamet wegen equip oder Borgehensweise oder LP, scheißt drauf. Ihr seid nicht auf diese DDs angewiesen, denn an der nächsten Ecke steht die nächste Gruppe, die einen Tank braucht. Und es werden sich immer wieder Leute mit Gedult finden lassen, die mehr Verständnis für eure Situation haben.

Davon mal abgesehn: Vor Wochen habe ich durch dieses gehetze wieder Spaß an meinem alten Hunter gefunden. Vor allem in Inis, denn ich sehe mich in einer Position, da ich den Tank unterstützen kann. Pullt er eine Mobgruppe, kann ich damit rechnen, das irgendein DD (meist Gnomen Magier) noch vor dem antanken in dieser gruppe verschwindet und alles raus haut, was Aggro produzieren könnte. Irreführung auf den Tank, Salve, und fast alles ist unter Kontrolle. Sollte ich mal auf irgendeine Weise Aggro auf mich ziehen hab ich Totstellen. Man kann durchaus mit einem Tank arbeiten, statt gegen ihn. Instanzen sind nunmal Gruppen aufgaben, die man GEMEINSAM bewältigen muss. Wer mit Zusammenarbeit nicht zurecht kommt, der sollte sich entweder aus Inis/Raids draussen halten oder etwas anderes spielen. 

Ich spiele meinen Tank sehr sehr gerne. Und ich weiß, das ich über den DDs stehe, denn ohne mich sind sie im Normalfall Tod. Und Tanken ist nicht wirklich eine Faceroll aufgabe, es gehört schon mehr dazu, stupide seine Tasten zu drücken. Und bevor jemand sagt, ich sei Vermessen: Ohne diese Einstellung würde es einen Tank weniger geben, der am Tag mehrere male sich in den browser einstellt.

Gebt nicht auf, jeder findet seinen Weg.


----------



## Ferasmina (13. Mai 2010)

Habe Warri- Pala- und DK-Tank aus Leidenschaft. Warum viele lieber nicht tanken?

Da gibt's wohl verschiedene Gründe. Manche meinen wohl, wir sind die Arschloch-Klasse. Die, die an allem Schuld sind, wenn's mal nicht so läuft. Und wer möchte schon an allem Schuld sein?

Ausserdem kann man als Tank nichtmal per Autoshot -> AFK sich in Ruhe nen Kaffee machen. Habe das Gefühl, das ist ein ganz starkes Argument für ZU viele Leute.

Denke auch, dass Tanken am schwierigsten ist und somit weniger damit zurechtkommen als mit allem anderen. Ich hab schon alles gemacht, und wenn ich mal vergleiche, wie konzentriert ich als Heal (oder gar als DD) mich durch die Mobs durchprügle, denke ich schon, dass gerade ein vernünftiger Tank die meiste Arbeit macht.

Dazu die Tankklassen:

Defwarri. Wer rennt schon mit nem bekloppten Schild rum, wemm man doch so schön 2 2-Händer gekreuzt auf dem Rücken mit sich rumschleppen kann?

Protpala. Schon gehört? Palas können mittlerweile DMG fahren. Reaktion: Protpala -> Retripala. Weil macht mehr Puff und Peng!

DK-Tank. Nice, kein Schild tragen und sogar vergleichsweise viel dps für'n Tank. Moment. Viel dps? Dann doch lieber als lustiger Unholy-DD mit Ghul! Yeah!

Bär. Hm. Interessant. Aber wenn schon fett und haarig, dann doch lieber so ne lustige Eule! Habe gehört die fahren bis zu 23k dps! Juhu!


... so stell ich mir die Überlegungen vor :0


----------



## Fearforfun (13. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Wo hat der Tank mehr verantwortung als DD? (Trage DEINE Antwort ein)
> Hier die Beispiele: (allesammt auf 10/25er Heroic bezogen)
> Marrogar:
> Deathwisper:
> ...






Marrogar: Die Meisten Taktiken beruhen mitlerweile darauf das sich alle reinstellen und nur die tanks laufen müssen wie die blöden... was müssen heiler hier denn anderes machen als DD's oder Tank's generell die Heiler sollen nur Heilen die DD's schaden machen die Tanks aggro aufbauen nur schwer wenn man am dauer rennen ist. und wirklich bei schlechten eq der Tanks oder Heiler keine sekunde auseinander stehen darf.

 
Deathwisper:Heiler---> Heilen Entfluchen, DD's ---> Schaden machen und... jetz wirds schwer, auf kommando mit schaden auf Boss aufhören, Tanks müssen im 25er jeweils blitzschnell 3 Mobs antanken die dazu später (6 sek) noch gegen ihre meele angrife oder cast (DK,Pala) immun werden was das antanken nicht grad erleichtert, dazu kommt das Boss unterbrechen; aus dem D&D ziehen und sich abspotten sowie wegen des Debuff's eine Wahnsinns aggro auf den Boss zu fahren.

Gunship Battle Wer hat hier schon viel zu tun? Trozdem haben die Tanks immer noch die meisten aufgaben richtiges rüberspringen ansagen und die mob gruppen antanken Heiler schlafen hier fast ein, DD's müssen wenigstens noch auf kommando rüber und dmg machen sowie kannonen bedienen.


Saurfang: Also ich muss als Dk Tank in der richtigen reihenfolge nahezu sofort nach dem mal abspotten, die Blutbestien die meistens sofort danach erscheinen festektten darf keine fähigkeit machen die auch nur aoe aggro macht ( Besonders lustig als Pala mit Weihe, oder noch Besser Dk den ohne Herzstoß ist der Haupt aggro angriff flöten...); die Heiler müssen hier zwar besonders zum schluss etwas mehr heilen aber es gibt immer einen der eigene Fehler ausbügeln kann, dazu kommt das man heiler spielt weil man Heilen soll. Großartiges movement für Heiler? neee gibts nicht. Wir Tanks dürfen unsere Rolle spielen ( Aggro aufbauen) und dazu spotten movement etc.


Rotface: Naja wohl der Tank ancounter wenn man die Blase tanken muss, was müssen die Heiler bitte hier machen außer den debuff richtig abzulegen wenn sie ihn denn überhaupt bekommen, und es gilt wieder wenn der Tank einen fehler macht kann ihn keiner ausbügeln, beim Heiler schon, zugegeben der boss Tank ist hier sehr chillig.


Festergut: Okay hier werden Heiler wohl etwas mehr belastet wegen Sporen etc. dazu viel schaden, aber auch wir tanks müssen bei 3 Stappeln alles geben was wir haben damit mein ich bei mir zeitlich genau abgestimmte cd reihenfolge sowie auf Bosschläge getimter Todestoß.


Prof: Was machen Heiler? Heilen und von Rechts nach links laufen. Was machen Tanks naja Boss tank muss den Prof immerhin noch aus den flaschen ziehen und von rechts nach links, der andere Tank muss die kontrolle über die abbo übernehmen und komplett seinen spielstiel ändern auch wenn die zugegebnermaßen nach ein paar tagen übung relativ leicht ist, dafür müssen wir in phase zwei ziehen und spotten wie bekloppt. Ich würd sogar soweit gehen und sagen hier sind besonders die DD's gefordert da hier in phase 3 und auf die Add's viel schaden muss.


Council: Naja ich denk am schwersteb hats der der den kerl mit den kugel tanken muss und soll ich euch mal sagen wer das macht? Nen DD. Dann würd ich sagen müssen Tanks noch ein wenig arbeiten. heiler können eig. brain afk gehen solange sie weiterheilen.


Bloodqueen:Hmm schwer zu sagen der boss ist zugegeben eher nen gruppen entcounter als Tank allein muss man nicht viel beachten.


Deamwalker:  Der einzige boss meiner meinung nach wo Heiler erleben wie es uns Tanks bei nahezu jedem boss geht, da man nicht einfach nur stupid seine rolle spielen muss, jedoch finde ich die aufgabe für den Tank nur minimal leichter wer hier mal zum schluss die Riesiegen mobwellen angetankt hat weiß was ich mein.


Sindragosa:Hmm naja ähnlich wie bloodqueen phase 1 ist wieder zum großteil Tank aber wenn sie am boden bleibt müssen alle an einem Strang ziehen. Wobei es die Tanks jedoch am schwersten haben mit den eisblöcken und sich am meisten beilen müssen wer schonmal neun stapen von dem debuff hatte weiß was ich mein ( 54 K Frostatem).


LichKing: Wohl für alle anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Tazmal (13. Mai 2010)

95% der dds machen dmg bevor du einmal draufgehauen hast und fragen dann wie scheiße du eigentlich als tank bist.

Muss man sich sowas antun?

Ich war Tank und Heal mit druide aber wurde so enorm geflamed das ich nun eule bin ...


----------



## BinaufBlaue (13. Mai 2010)

Tank ist viel zu hektisch für mich. Wenn ich mit Cata mit WOW anfange ( Vieleicht ). Dann würd ich eher einen Jäger spielen wollen. Er ist sehr Chillig brauchst nur hinten stehen und ein paar knöpfe drücken.


----------



## Yakk Trisco (13. Mai 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> 95% der dds machen dmg bevor du einmal draufgehauen hast und fragen dann wie scheiße du eigentlich als tank bist.
> 
> Muss man sich sowas antun?
> 
> Ich war Tank und Heal mit druide aber wurde so enorm geflamed das ich nun eule bin ...




Das kenne ich exakt auch so!

Mittlerweile denken sich zu viele "Ach den Spieler X oder Y seh' ich eh nie wieder" und bevor auffällt das ich als DD zu wenig Damage mache, würg' ich mal kurz dem Tank (der ist eh immer Schuld) oder dem Heiler eine rein. Dungeon-Browser-Ini zu Ende, zack weg ... kann mich eh keine mehr belangen.

Ich habe anfangs als Krieger-Tank oder Heal-DuDu den Dungeon-Browser gejoint, perma nur geflamt worden! Nicht weil ich zu schlecht bin, sondern weil ich noch zur alten Garde gehöre die darauf achten das alle gereggt sind keiner OOM ist usw. (natürlich nicht bei jedem Trashmob *g*). Zack ging es den meisten schon nicht schnell genug und "mowlten" rum. Mittlerweile sind die ganzen schönen und teils anspruchsvollen 5er 80er Instanzen zu Speedruns verkommen, schade um die gute ausgedachten Instanzen. Es gibt mittlerweile schon solche Vertreter die verlassen eine Gruppe mitten im Kampf weil es ihnen zu langsam geht oder mowlen rum WENN MAN LOOTET (weil es Zeit kostet) ...

Was ist das Ergebnis des ganzen? Nun "join" ich als Eule oder Waffen/Furor-Krieger und das ist erheblich "flame"-freier und wesentlich angenehmer!


----------



## Spankey (13. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele einen Tank, ok ok, ich spiele 4 Tanks...

Krieger, Paladin, Todesritter und mein Druidentank ist grad im aufbau (76)

Ich behaupte auch von mir, dass ich ein guter Tank bin.


Viele trauen sich nicht an den Tank, weil eben eine gute Übersicht des geschehens erforderlich ist. 
Ausserdem sollte man eben eine gute Auffassungsgabe haben um sich auf neue Situationen schnell einstellen zu können.


----------



## Sharka84 (13. Mai 2010)

Deacon1980 schrieb:


> Ok, ihr werdet nimmer an erster Stelle im DamageMeter sein, aber warum können das andere überhaubt ? Weil ihr ihnen die Mob´s vom Arsch haltet. Ihr könnt dafür sorgen das manche halt nicht instant im Dreck liegen. Es wird nicht immer klappen, aber scheiß drauf.



das stimmt so nun auch wieder nicht ^^ hab es schon oft genug erlebt das ich mit meinem tank trotz alle dem im dmg meter 1 oder 2 bin sowohl als 80er als auch jetzt bei meinem neuen kleinen krieger, den ich auch als tank lvl ohne die acc klamotten bin ich trozdem vor den imba dds mit kompletten acc zeug die sich dann auf ihren dmg freuen und in die röhre schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoora (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo ihr lieben,
meine Erfahrungen als Tank sind mehr positiver Natur. Habe lange Zeit als Bärchen mein Fell zum ausklopfen hingehalten, danach eine lange Zeit als Heal geschwitz, wenn der Tank mal wieder so richtig die Hucke voll bekam. Habe dann vor nicht allzu langer Zeit eine Kriegerin und zum direkt vergleich eine Paldinin getwinkt. Mein Fazit ist, Tanken macht einfach spaß. 
Lasst euch nicht von der gogo Fraktion verrückt machen. Wie schon einige vor mir hier sagten, ihr gebt das Tempo an, und wem es nicht gefällt der soll sich doch einen anderen Tank suchen! Aber bevor es zu unschönen Ausschreitungen in den Random Gruppen kommt, wirkt oft ein Satz wunder: Ich spotte nur für den Heal, wenn er Healagroo hat, die DDs haben Omen^^ Dies wird natürlich nicht zu 100% von mir umgesetzt, aber als Warnschuß vor den Bug der DDs hilft es wunder.

Wünsch euch allen noch einen schönen Tag

Eure Thoora


----------



## Bergerdos (13. Mai 2010)

Irgendwie schizophren, die Tanks meckern zum einen daß die DD draufhauen bevor der Tank am Mob ist, auf der anderen Seite sagen sie daß sie als Tank oft erster oder zweiter im Dmg sind....
Ganz einfache Sache, wenn ihr erster oder zweiter im Dmg seid dann haben die DD antanken lassen ! Seid doch froh darüber.
Der Tank stürmt an und haut 2-3 AE-Effekte raus bevor der erste DD dmg macht ... z.B. Weihe tickt, Tod und Verfall tickt, Herzstoß .... Wenn der Tank T9+ hat sind nach den 3 Schlägen/Ticks die Mobs schon auf 70% Leben runter, wenn der DD bis dahin gewartet hat und dann erst reinrotzt dann hat der Tank einen ziemlichen dmg-Vorsprung den der DD erstmal aufholen muss. 
Wenn der Tank bei einer gut ausgerüsteten Gruppe erster im DMG ist hat daseigendlich immer folgenden Grund:

Der Tank hält sich für unsterblich und pullt 4 Gruppe gleichzeitig. Ein guter DD weiß dass wenn er jetzt sofort mit Flächenschaden anfängt sofort von 2-3 Mobs Aggro hat, also wartet er oder macht langsam oder versucht den Caster-Mob vom Heiler loszureissen den der Tank gar nicht sieht weil er ja viiiel zu Imba ist als dass ihm ein Mob entkommt.
Der Tank hat seinen AE-Effekt durchgehend auf 10 Mobs und macht dementsprechend Dmg was ihn im Recount hochbringt .... was ihn aber zu einem schlechten Tank macht.

Mein Main ist Heiler und Tank, mein meistgespielter Twink ein Arcan-Magier, ich war mit dem Druiden noch nie auf Platz Eins im Dmg und mit meinem Magier war ich auch noch nie unter dem Tank.


----------



## Fearforfun (13. Mai 2010)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Irgendwie schizophren, die Tanks meckern zum einen daß die DD draufhauen bevor der Tank am Mob ist, auf der anderen Seite sagen sie daß sie als Tank oft erster oder zweiter im Dmg sind....
> Ganz einfache Sache, wenn ihr erster oder zweiter im Dmg seid dann haben die DD antanken lassen ! Seid doch froh darüber.
> Der Tank stürmt an und haut 2-3 AE-Effekte raus bevor der erste DD dmg macht ... z.B. Weihe tickt, Tod und Verfall tickt, Herzstoß .... Wenn der Tank T9+ hat sind nach den 3 Schlägen/Ticks die Mobs schon auf 70% Leben runter, wenn der DD bis dahin gewartet hat und dann erst reinrotzt dann hat der Tank einen ziemlichen dmg-Vorsprung den der DD erstmal aufholen muss.
> Wenn der Tank bei einer gut ausgerüsteten Gruppe erster im DMG ist hat daseigendlich immer folgenden Grund:
> ...


Das ist so nich richtig, wenn DD's einen antanken lassen sollten sie trozdem noch nen riesen vorsprung haben es ist normalerweise nen unterschied wie zwischen himmel und erde im schaden, da ändert antanken nomalerweise nichts.


----------



## Tai Guy (13. Mai 2010)

Erster oder zweiter im Recount bin ich nur, wenn die Gruppe voll ist mit relativ frischen 80er Chars.
Als Pala Tank habe ich als AoE nur meine Weihe, bei Untoten noch ne kleine extra Fähigkeit, die aber eben nur bei Untoten funktioniert, mein Schild macht auf Maximal 4 Mobs Schaden. Große Gruppen pullen geht kaum, weil die DDs exakt das im vorneherein verhindern durch direktes drauf los holzen. Und selbst wenn es mal klappt verliere ich die Aggro nur dann bei den großen Gruppen, wenn sich doch wer entscheidet lieber single Traget Attacken zu machen. Was bedeutet, das ich nur kleinere Gruppen pulle. Macht dich das, deiner Aussage nach, nun zu einem schlechten oder guten Tank?


----------



## ch.b. (13. Mai 2010)

ich zocken einen tank genau genommen pala und das seit bc 
wo man noch nicht ganze raids mit palas füllen konnte weil es plötzlich so viele geworden sind
und davon min 80% ohne ahnung von ihrer klasse aber das ist ein anderes thema

und ich zocke meinen tank weil es mehr herausforderung ist als einfach nur draufzukloppen
weil es mit einigen dds die man eig kicken möchte aber mit denen es erst richtig spannend wird (die kerle die einem nur die zeit geben ihr soulfire bzw ihren pyroschlag zu überholen)
ein richtig spannendes rennen um die aggro ist 
weil es schwieriger ist die ganze grp zu überblicken, das mana, die cds (als raidleader), den aggroaufbau in schwindelige höhen zu treiben UND gleichzeitig zu schauen dass niemand i-was was stehengeblieben ist pullt von den adds des ot aggro zieht oder sonst i-was dummes macht als einfach nur healzauber zu spammen
weil es spaßmacht spottend durch die grp zu hopsen weil gewisse dds wieder nicht mit aoe auf meine weihe warten konnten und so alles über healer die versuchen die entsprechenden dds am leben zu halten und anderen die einfach nur helfen wollen sich durch die grp schnetzelt
und weil man alles in der hand hat legt nen raidboss ohne tank - wird schwierig


das ist NICHT ironisch gemeint mir macht das wirklich spaß


----------



## Hortensie (13. Mai 2010)

Ich würde schon mal ganz gerne einen Tank spielen.

Aber ich denke mir mal, ich bin einfach nicht gut genug dafür. Als DD muss ich nur warten, bis angetankt ist, dann haue ich drauf.

 Mache ich zuviel Schaden, gehe ich es halt langsamer an. Das ist, meistens, alles was von nem DDler verlangt wird.

Schuld ist der Druck, unter dem Tanks, meinerMeinung nach, zu stehen scheinen. Die Gogogo Rufer sind es, die mich abschrecken. 


Ps: Drückt mir die Daumen, denn ich will es doch mal versuchen......WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN.......ARRRRRG!!!!!!!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. Mai 2010)

Hortensie schrieb:


> Ich würde schon mal ganz gerne einen Tank spielen.
> 
> Aber ich denke mir mal, ich bin einfach nicht gut genug dafür. Als DD muss ich nur warten, bis angetankt ist, dann haue ich drauf.
> 
> ...



volles sign ^^

deswegen spiele ich auch kein TANK xD


----------



## sykee (13. Mai 2010)

es felht die option " ich spiele tank " =(


----------



## Gerti (14. Mai 2010)

Fearforfun schrieb:


> Marrogar: Die Meisten Taktiken beruhen mitlerweile darauf das sich alle reinstellen und nur die tanks laufen müssen wie die blöden... was müssen heiler hier denn anderes machen als DD's oder Tank's generell die Heiler sollen nur Heilen die DD's schaden machen die Tanks aggro aufbauen nur schwer wenn man am dauer rennen ist. und wirklich bei schlechten eq der Tanks oder Heiler keine sekunde auseinander stehen darf.


Tanks können quasi an einer Stelle rumgammeln und die DD müssen aufpassen, dass sie beim Wirbeln verteilt stehen, jedoch nicht so verteilt. Man muss sie ja immer noch von den stacheln runter schießen können.
Und Feuer+Stachel+Wirbeln ist ziemlich tötlich. Die Healer müssen den ganzen Mist heilen, DD müssen die Leute (vorallem während dem Wirbeln wieder von den Stacheln holen) und der Tank kann quasi an einer Stelle stehen. Das ab und zu mach nach rechts oder links laufen ist nicht wirklich schwer.



> Deathwisper:Heiler---> Heilen Entfluchen, DD's ---> Schaden machen und... jetz wirds schwer, auf kommando mit schaden auf Boss aufhören, Tanks müssen im 25er jeweils blitzschnell 3 Mobs antanken die dazu später (6 sek) noch gegen ihre meele angrife oder cast (DK,Pala) immun werden was das antanken nicht grad erleichtert, dazu kommt das Boss unterbrechen; aus dem D&D ziehen und sich abspotten sowie wegen des Debuff's eine Wahnsinns aggro auf den Boss zu fahren.


Irgendwie ist hier nicht mit abspotten viel... Außerdem Tankt man nur die Melees an, den rest können ruhig Schurken etc tanken.
Aber ich muss dir recht geben, einer der wenigen Bosse, die einen Tank fordern. Aber auch DD, da sie in P2 extremst(!!) auf ihre Aggro achten müssen.



> Saurfang: Also ich muss als Dk Tank in der richtigen reihenfolge nahezu sofort nach dem mal abspotten, die Blutbestien die meistens sofort danach erscheinen festektten darf keine fähigkeit machen die auch nur aoe aggro macht ( Besonders lustig als Pala mit Weihe, oder noch Besser Dk den ohne Herzstoß ist der Haupt aggro angriff flöten...); die Heiler müssen hier zwar besonders zum schluss etwas mehr heilen aber es gibt immer einen der eigene Fehler ausbügeln kann, dazu kommt das man heiler spielt weil man Heilen soll. Großartiges movement für Heiler? neee gibts nicht. Wir Tanks dürfen unsere Rolle spielen ( Aggro aufbauen) und dazu spotten movement etc.


Naja, eine Fähigkeit wegzulassen für ca 5-1ßsec ist nicht so die schwierigkeit. Viel interessanter ist es, die Adds so fix umzu pusten, dass sie einen DD nicht hauen, weil sonst ist man ganz schnell ein Onehit.



> Rotface: Naja wohl der Tank ancounter wenn man die Blase tanken muss, was müssen die Heiler bitte hier machen außer den debuff richtig abzulegen wenn sie ihn denn überhaupt bekommen, und es gilt wieder wenn der Tank einen fehler macht kann ihn keiner ausbügeln, beim Heiler schon, zugegeben der boss Tank ist hier sehr chillig.


Der Tank für die Blubs muss nicht zwingend ein Tank sein, ich habs auch schonmal als Hexer gemacht. Boss ist echt öde. Und doch, wenn der Kiter stirbt haben schon des öfteren mal Hunter fix übernommen. Und das Kiten ist einfacher, weil du weder auf das Kotzen noch auf die Krankheit und das special Ding da ausm Hero achten muss.



> Festergut: Okay hier werden Heiler wohl etwas mehr belastet wegen Sporen etc. dazu viel schaden, aber auch wir tanks müssen bei 3 Stappeln alles geben was wir haben damit mein ich bei mir zeitlich genau abgestimmte cd reihenfolge sowie auf Bosschläge getimter Todestoß.


Ich finde, DD (und Healer) haben es bei weitem schwerer, vor allem Kombinationen von Spore+Schleim, der angeflogen kommt am Sammelpunkt führt schon schnell zu Verwirrung.
AlsTank stehst du an einer stelle und zündest einmal zu angegebener Zeit einen CD und spottest 1 oder 2 Mal. laaangweilig



> Prof: Was machen Heiler? Heilen und von Rechts nach links laufen. Was machen Tanks naja Boss tank muss den Prof immerhin noch aus den flaschen ziehen und von rechts nach links, der andere Tank muss die kontrolle über die abbo übernehmen und komplett seinen spielstiel ändern auch wenn die zugegebnermaßen nach ein paar tagen übung relativ leicht ist, dafür müssen wir in phase zwei ziehen und spotten wie bekloppt. Ich würd sogar soweit gehen und sagen hier sind besonders die DD's gefordert da hier in phase 3 und auf die Add's viel schaden muss.


Naja, die DD müssen die scheiß(!!) Krankheit weiter geben und die 2 Blubs, welche Spawnen umhauen. Der Tank macht es quasi so wie im Normalmode.



> Council: Naja ich denk am schwersteb hats der der den kerl mit den kugel tanken muss und soll ich euch mal sagen wer das macht? Nen DD. Dann würd ich sagen müssen Tanks noch ein wenig arbeiten. heiler können eig. brain afk gehen solange sie weiterheilen.


Naja, wenn man nicht den Caster tankt muss man als Tank quasi garnichts machen.



> Bloodqueen:Hmm schwer zu sagen der boss ist zugegeben eher nen gruppen entcounter als Tank allein muss man nicht viel beachten.


Als Tank stehst du eindeutig nur rum und kloppst stupide auf den Boss. 



> Deamwalker: Der einzige boss meiner meinung nach wo Heiler erleben wie es uns Tanks bei nahezu jedem boss geht, da man nicht einfach nur stupid seine rolle spielen muss, jedoch finde ich die aufgabe für den Tank nur minimal leichter wer hier mal zum schluss die Riesiegen mobwellen angetankt hat weiß was ich mein.


Hier muss finde ich jeder zeigen, was er kann. Tanks müssen schnell antanken, DD schnell und gezielt DMG machen und Healer gut Healen (zumindest der, welcher oben bleibt). Die anderen müssen sich halbwegs mit den Kugeln absprechen.


----------



## Slox (14. Mai 2010)

Also momentan bin ich dabei, einen Paladin hochzuspielen, der auf 80 Heiler und Tank werden soll,
allerdings habe ich momentan Heilung und Retri geskillt, weil mein Bruder, der diesen mit mir hochspielt 
ebenfalls einen Paladin hat und er bereits Tank ist. Dann können wir beim Questen als 2x Retri rumrennen, 
wenn wir aber lust auf eine Ini haben, sind wir schon Tank + Heal. Auf 80 wird dann bei mir der Retri-Specc verlernt
und durch den Tankspecc ausgetauscht, dann habe ich die 2 Speccs die fast immer gesucht werden auf einem Char 
vereint, der dann imba Roxxor Equip bekommt.


----------



## Kerasus (14. Mai 2010)

Ich Spiele meinen Dk/Frost Tank mit leidenschaft.

Aber was mir in den 5 Heros aufgefallen ist.
Man kann es keinem recht machen.

Beispiele:

Bin mit einer Gruppe unterwegs der Heiler hat kein Mana ich will warten ,da schreit der Heiler GOGogo ich sag schon an wenn ich Mana brauche.

Eine Ini später 

Bin mit einer Gruppe unterwegs der Heiler hat keine Mana ich denke mir ok du hast aus deiner letzten Ini. gelernt wenn der Heiler Mana braucht meldet er sich (war ein anderer Heiler als in der ersten Ini.)ich bekomme als Antwort Tank kannst du nicht auf den HEiler achten der hat wenig Mana.

Genauso verhält es sich mit den DDler die in den meisten Fällen die schlimmsten sind.(meiner Meinung).

Wenn mann mal zischen zwei Gruppen 30 sec. Pause macht egal wofür auch immer (sei es nen Kippschen anzustecken oder man sagt kurz AFK Tel. oder was weiß ich) . Kann man sicher sein das irgend ein DDler Pullt.
Und man kann sicher sein das genau dieser sich danach beschwert das der Tank nicht Tanken kann. (Da hat er recht um Tanken zu können muss mann an der Tastatur sein).

Jedem sollte klar sein das der Tank der Leiter der Gruppe ist und wer sich nicht unterortnen möchte (oder kann) sollte selber Tank spielen dann könnt ihr das Tempo vorgeben.

In diesem Sinne 

Der Kerasus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnarak (14. Mai 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Tank seit einigen Wochen eingemottet.
> 
> Diesen Wettbewerb "Wer kommt am schnellsten durch ne Innie" mag ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Genau das hat mich auch bewogen nach 4 Jahren das Tanken (zumindest  RND) einzustellen. Der Dank für den Tankschwund gebührt genau diesen beschriebenen DDs.


----------



## kinziggangster (14. Mai 2010)

ich hab 1 tank char, und einen der tankchar wird, is momentan 58...


----------



## Tomratz (14. Mai 2010)

Darerus93 schrieb:


> Schöne Umfrage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wegen einem Wipe und dem darauf folgenden geflame solltest du die Flinte nicht gleich ins Korn werfen.
Du kannst ja über den Dungeonsucher auch direkt Inis anwählen, also such dir für die ersten Gehversuche einfach mal
Burg oder Nexxus aus, da ist es wesentlich leichter als HdB, obwohl die ja nicht unbedingt die schwerste ist.

Also Mut gefasst, weiter probiert und am besten noch den Heiler deines Vertrauens mitgenommen, dann wird das schon
und plötzlich macht dir das tanken dann doch Spaß.

Ich hab meinen Tankadin jetzt auf 66 und freu mich direkt schon auf das geflame in den Nordendinis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SanjiCard (14. Mai 2010)

Naja ich war lange Zeit Tank, wollte zu BC dann aber was völlig anderes machen und wurde dann statt Nachtelf Krieger Blutelf Paladin. Ich wollte nämlich Heiler werden und ich fand von Platte zu Platte ist kein schwerer umstieg. Heiler hat mir dann im Endeffekt sogut gefallen das ich kein Interesse mehr am Tanken hatte. Nur heute ab und an mal nutze ich die Tankklamotten die in meinem (erst Naxx, dann Ulduar, dann PDK dann) Eiskroneraid keiner mehr braucht und Tank ein paar Runden mit meinem Paladin. Der alten Zeiten willen...

Ich hätte diese Entwicklung von vorne rein kommen sehen sollen denn noch mehr als ich auch in Ego-Shootern oder reinen Teamspielen alá BC2 der erste bin der reinstürmt und das Feuer auf sich zieht derjenige der die anderen wieder aufsammelt wenn es sie auf den Boden gehauen hat. Bin wohl einfach... naja sozial wäre gelogen... ;P 

...allerdings befindet sich momentan ein unscheinbarer Untoter Krieger im Hafen der Vergeltung dem ich mit Hilfe von nehm Freund schon ein paar Tankitems aus Karazhan organisieren konnte. ;D Wer weiß...


----------



## Baltusrol (14. Mai 2010)

Moin,

also ich bin nicht wirklichlich dem "tanken" abgeneigt.

"Tanken" kann Spass machen und es ist sicher eine der schnellsten Möglichkeiten in die Daily´s oder Weekly´s zu kommen.


Allerdings beschränke ich meine Tank-Einsätze in rnd-Hero´s auf Gruppe mit oder für Freunde wo ich davon ausgehen kann
keine Chaoten in der Gruppe dabei zu haben.

In Raids, z.B. Archavons Kammer oder ICC tanke ich allerdings gerne da die meisten dort doch ihr Hirn eingeschaltet haben
und der Jobs als Tank fast langweilig ist.

Prinzipiell würde ich auch sagen das zwar die Ausrüstungsfrage für Tanks mir die größte Herausforderung ist da hier meist
übertriebene Anforderungen an GS und unbuffed HP gestellt werden. Ob hier ein Tank wirklich seinen Job beherrscht steht 
meist nicht zu Debatte. Wie, keine 50K unbuffed und GS unter 6K und du willst ICC 10er tanken? KKTHXBYE ist da noch die 
netteste Anwort.

Wenn man die Grundanforderungen dann aber erfüllt ist tanken i.d.R. ein super easy Job. Man holt sich die Mobs, bekommt
entsprechenden Support von Jäger und/oder Schurken und wartet dann auf so spannende Kommandos wie Spot oder
beachtet seine Addon´s und Trinkets die man als nächstes auslösen kann.

Zu BC Zeiten war das noch etwas anders - in WotLK aber eher langweilig.

Deswegen ein "Jein" von mir da ich mich nicht wirklich um den langweiligsten Job reisse den WoW aktuell zu bieten hat.

Cheers


----------



## Trig (14. Mai 2010)

Tai schrieb:


> Es ist nur das Gehetze, das mir so auf den Sack geht.
> 
> Makros:
> 1. NUR der Tank pullt
> ...


Guten Morgen,

eigentlich könnte man Deinen ganzen Post zitieren, denn ich würde fast allem direkt zustimmen. Der für mich wichtigste Punkt hab ich mal drin gelassen, das Gehetze! Das wort trifft es sehr gut, immer dieser Möchtegernstress, der aufgebaut wird und nix bringt. 
Deine Makros sind sehr fein, mit Deiner Erlaubnis würde ich diese kopieren und in meine Rota einbauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal zu dem Ganzen hier. Wenn ich lese wie sich manche User hier abmühen sich und ihre Funktion in der Wichtigkeit und im Ansehen nach oben zu schieben und schreiben wird mir ganz anders. Die Tanks sind die wichtigsten, Heilen ist am anspruchsvollsten und die D² sehen am besten aus, oder wie? Das Spiel ist nur im Teamplay meisterbar und das ist der Grund warum wir (=ich) es spiele. Finde es toll mit mehreren Leuten im TS zu quatschen und gemeinsam Aufgaben zu erledigen. Wenn dabei jemand mal ne leichtere Aufgabe bekommt (wie z.B. ich als Tank bei Fauldarm) dann ist das halt so. Dafür bin ich dann bei der Lady am rennen und spottten. Das ist ein Geben und Nehmen (wie im wahren Leben).

Wenn wir mal die Wichtigkeiten kurz sortieren:
Tank: Ohne diese/n fallen alle anderen um
Heiler: Ohne diese/n fallten alle anderen um
D²: Ohne diese fällt der Boss nicht um

Ist doch ganz easy, wenn wir nicht gemeinsam an einem Strang ziehen... Ergebnis bekannt! Nur bedenklich, dass schon in Foren wegen Wichtigkeitsverstärkung "auf harte Weise diskutiert" wird. Ihr wisst was ich meine....

Ohne unsere D² und unsere Heiler geh ich nirgens wohin, bin von denen abhängig, wie gut, das sie von mir abhängig sind. Gute Situation... nennt man auch Win/Win.

Schönes Wochenende euch allen


----------



## iniciar (14. Mai 2010)

Ein wirklich sehr interessanter Thread. Mein erster Char war zu Klassikzeiten ein Zwergenkrieger mit Tankskillung, aber ohne eine 40h WoW Woche hat man keine Chance gehabt irgendwelchen Kontent zu sehen, deshalbhabe ich irgendwann den Dienst quittiert. Angefangen habe ich erst wieder mit BC, diesmal als Magier, der hat mir viel Spaß gemacht, aber ich verlor irgendwie schnell die Lust an dem DD und bin auf einen Priester umgestiegen und damit ins Heilgewerbe eingestiegen. Es war wirklich nett mal alle drei Rollen im Spiel kennenzulernen und das Ende vom Lied ist ich habe wieder einen Kriegertank und möchte ihn wirklich nicht mehr hergeben es macht einfach Spaß und ist "anspruchsvoll", gerade als Kriegertank Gruppen zu kontrollieren (siehe HdR) erfordert ne Menge Tastenklopperei, zumindest bei mir. 

Dennoch habe viel Respekt vor DDs die ihre Klasse beherrschen wollen und auch das letzte Pünktchen DPS aus ihrem Char kitzeln wollen, vor Heilern sowieso. Vieles was ich von Beleidigungen und Beschimpfungen gehört habe ich nur vereinzelt mitbekommen. Aber ich sehe viele der Probleme momentan in der Spielmechanik. Die Chars sind zu stark mit entsprechendem Equip und in den Inis hat CC (eine wichtige Rolle der DDs) und Aggrokontrolle komplett an Bedeutung verloren, auch wegen dem wahnsinnigen Heal- und Damageoutput. Ich habe Hoffnung, dass ich das ändert und die Gruppe wieder als Gruppe funktioniert und die DDs mit CC wieder mehr Verantwortung bekommen.

so long

iniciar

PS: In einer Ini hat sich ein Heiler einfach geweigert DDs zu heilen, einzige Voraussetzung: die Mobs keinen AE gemacht haben, das hat auch funktioniert und es ist niemand aus der Gruppe gegangen...ein sehr spaßiger Run, wenn auch an zwei Stellen schmerzhaft für die DDs!

PPS: Spielt Tanks und habt Spaß am meistern der Rolle!


----------



## Lythisyora (14. Mai 2010)

Ich tanke nur noch selten, weil mir da zuviel Aufmerksamkeit seitens der Gruppe entgegen gebracht wird. Man hat nicht immer nur gute Tage & wenn dann mal so ein schlechter Tag kommt, ist es schlimmer als Tank Mist zu bauen, als als DD. Das Problem hierbei ist, dass man mittlerweile beim kleinsten Fehler angepflaumt wird. Ich bin ein recht höflicher & geduldiger Mensch, aber eben nur Casualplayer. Noch dazu ist mein Tank nicht mein Main & ich will auch nicht allzu viel Zeit an einen Twink verschwenden. Ich würde mich also zB nie in Raidinstanzen wagen, weil man dort heutzutage am besten gleich alles können muss & bereits das beste Equip haben sollte. Ich verstehe, dass man als Tank oder Heiler meistens besser equippt sein muss als die DDs, aber mit den heutigen Voraussetzungen hat man es wirklich nicht leicht. 
Und dann diese Unkoordiniertheit in Randomraids: 
Ich frage: Kanns losgehen? 
Raidleiter antwortet: Ja 
3 andere Raidmitglieder sagen nein. 
Na was denn nun? Läuft man dann los, weil man auf den Raidleiter hört, ists falsch weil der Rest dann meckert. Läuft man nicht los, meckert der Raidleiter. 

Also Fazit:
Mein Tank verstaubt gerade, weil man sich als DD eher Fehler erlauben kann, als als Tank. Und da niemand perfekt ist & man manchmal nun mal Fehler macht, spiele ich lieber meine DDs^^
Ich bin nicht der beste Tank, aber für 5er Inzen hats immer gereicht^^ 

Lernen darf man in WoW nicht mehr, Können ist gefragt^^


----------



## Minorjiel (14. Mai 2010)

Lythisyora schrieb:


> Lernen darf man in WoW nicht mehr, Können ist gefragt^^



Ohja, der Spruch ist einfach nur wahr!


----------



## RollMyFace (14. Mai 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Boah ne du, habe gerade ne 1/2 Seite über tanken etc. geschrieben und alle Klassen schön erklärt...
> Dann kam ich auf diese scheiss Taste und dank Win.7 ist nun alles gelöscht...
> Nun hab ich kb mehr - bin off, gleich kommt Fringe.
> Evtl. schreib ich morgen nochmal alles.
> Da könnter euch dann den Arsch ablachen.



CTRL + Z ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (14. Mai 2010)

Warum ich keinen Tank spiele?
Mein IQ ist über 120 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spaß beiseite..
ich spiele selber tank, hat aber ne weile gedauert bis
ich mich dazu entschieden hab einen zu erstellen.
grund dafür war einfach den stress denn man sich als tank aussetzen muss


----------



## Bitialis (14. Mai 2010)

Mein Tank ist nun auch seit 6 Tagen 80..
Mir wurde das Healen zu langweilig (Priest) darum hab ich mir meinen 67er Pala getranst und den hochgezockt =)
Ich hab meinen Spaß am Tanken, Heros gehen inzwischen alle ohne große Probleme (außer HdR da brauch ich nen guten Healer).
Bin auch wirklich zufrieden mit allem, macht spaß, der Char equipt sich fast von alleine..
Früher ging es nicht innerhalb von 6 Tagen Full-Epic zu sein und besseres Equip zu haben als alles zusammen in Naxx 25 ungefähr..
Es wurde einfach vercasualisiert, was einerseits gut andererseits weniger gut ist (aber das Thema wurde ja genug durchgekaut).
Mein GS glaub ich liegt iwie bei 4,8k oder so.. 

Gestern wollt ich dann mal PDK 10 gehen, war auch in Grp. jedenfalls kamen dann ein Krieger und ein DK rein, welche beide ebenfalls Tank waren.
Gut dachte ich mir, logge ich halt mal auf meinen Priest um und heil. (3 Healer... Ja wofür auch immer, aber ich sollte es schon bald erfahren).
Gerade der Healschami hat es mir iwie angetan.. Kommt in die Grp. meinte sofort Achievements posten usw.. (Also dachte ich mir "Das muss ein Super Heiler sein wenn er schon so ist".. Falsch gedacht..) Wir gerade erst in PDK und an Boss nr. 1.. so jetz fängt die Tortour an =)
Kobolde?! Was ist das? Müssen sich wohl die DDs gedacht haben. Genauso wie die 2 restlichen Healer wohl nicht ihre Knöpfe gefunden haben oder lediglich ihren Kopf auf die Tastatur gehaun haben weil ja jede Taste ein wichtiger Spell ist.. 
Es kam wie es kommen sollte.. Wir schaffen zwar den 1. noch so knapp (mit 3 Toten), aber dann bei den 2 Würmern wars vorbei..

Kaum ein Wipe, kommt vom lieben Herrn Schami.. "Was ist das denn bitte" (so in der Art ka). Ich war wirklich verleitet mal den Heal Recount zu posten, aber darauf stütz ich mich nicht also lies ich es..
Hab mir natürlich für mich selbst gedacht, dass er sich doch mal selbst an seine Nase fassen muss. Wenn scho bei Boss 1 60% effektiver Heal von dem Healer mit dem schlechtesten Equip (ich) kommt, dann braucht er sich nicht beschweren weil Leute sterben..

Naja eig. gings ums Tanken aber das wollte ich ja grundsätzlich auch tun =)

Um nochma aufs Thema zu kommen: "Ich finde Tanken spitze! Macht Spaß, ist nicht langweilig und man wird gebraucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"


----------



## RollMyFace (14. Mai 2010)

Hortensie schrieb:


> Ich würde schon mal ganz gerne einen Tank spielen.
> 
> Aber ich denke mir mal, ich bin einfach nicht gut genug dafür. Als DD muss ich nur warten, bis angetankt ist, dann haue ich drauf.
> 
> ...



du setzt Kommas auch nur aus Spass oder :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## evalux (14. Mai 2010)

Ich war Tank, bin Tank und werde immer Tank sein.

Nur WoW spiel ich nicht mehr, denn....



Lythisyora schrieb:


> Lernen darf man in WoW nicht mehr, Können ist gefragt^^



.....und ich "kanns" nich. Nich gut genug sein = nich können.

Sorry, aber in WoW gehts um nix, aber das haben die meisten noch nicht kapiert. Ich hab ne Arbeit, ich muss mir den Stress nicht antun.


----------



## Bitialis (14. Mai 2010)

Natürlch gehts in WoW um nichts.. Es geht um lilane oder orange Items..
Ich spiel das Spiel ja auch nicht um der beste zu sein, sondern weils mir Spaß macht.
Ich mach mir weder beim Tanken noch bei iwas anderen Stress..
Wenn ich mich iwo in WoW reinstressen würde, wüsste ich das ich aufhören sollte.. 
Aber ich Spiele nur aus Spaß zum Spiel, wegen Leuten die ich auch im echten Leben kenne und weil man frei ist in seinen Entscheidungen..
Gehe natürlich auch jeden Tag meiner Arbeit nach usw. aber Abends dann mal Spielen und mit Kumpels quatschen und seinen Spaß zusammen in Heros / 10er Raids haben is doch ein guter Abschluss für einen Tag..

Finde es wirklich schlimm wie einige Ex-SUCHTIS jetz einen auf Moralapostel machen und so tun, als wären die aktuellen Zocker alle blöd, weil sie nicht deren Meinung vertreten, warum sie aufgehört haben....


----------



## Threisch (14. Mai 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Hab 3 80er mit denen ich Tank. Sprich 1/3 meiner 80er sind Tanks(wenn auch nur als sec. Skillung)
> 
> Es fehlt in der Umfrage: Ich tanke.




Warum spielt ihr KEINEN Tank ^^ geht auch nur die etwas an


Wie mich z.B 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nun.. ich weiss es nicht, irgendwie passt mir der gedanke nicht einfach nur Mobs an sich zu ziehen,
Was? Natürlich ist das schwer =/ aber ich mache halt DMG ^^ und ab und zu Heal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (14. Mai 2010)

Mein "dickes Fell" hinsichtlich eine Rnd zu tanken ist mittlerweile noch dünner als früher geworden.

[rant]
Kürzlich wurde mein Schamane 80 ... und ist ja Ele/Heal.

Als Heal/Ele ausgerüstet.. Marken/neue Inis.

Dann mal ab auf Seelenschmiede HC als heal. Soweit kein Ding.

Bronjahm down -> Tank+DD needen auf die Axt. Beide leaven (waren andre Server, also beide nur deshalb da).
--> tolle Show, warten auf Tank.

Dazwischen gabs noch mal ein "tank-afk-ohne-ansage" und einen "hoppala" pull der in einem Wipe endete. 
War glaub ich nicht der einzige, aber ich verdränge Details gerade.

Verschlinger: Ich frag noch: 
"Kennt jeder den Boss? Dmg stop und so"?
DD: "Stop?"
Tank pullt.

Keine Zeit zum Tippen von wegen "Gespiegelte Seele! Dmg stop!" schreiben mehr.
Ich bekam die gespiegelte Seele als Heal. Seh noch die Magierspiegelbilder inkl. Magier max-dps fahren und kipp in unter 2 Sekunden aus den Latschen. Thx.
Daraufhin platzt mir die Hutschnur (war ja eh schon Chaosrun) und hör noch vom Tank: "Na, Dich selber heilen nicht vergessen" ... was ich mir nicht weiter antun wollte und aus der Grp bin. 

Darum mach ich nur noch DD. Fall ich aus, hol ich mir n Tee und die anderen 2 dürfen rumhüpfen.
Und ich brauch mir keine Failsprüche der Art anhören.
Das war beileibe der mieseste Run der letzten Wochen, aber naja 
[/rant]

Das hört sich nach OT an, aber aus denselben Gründen tank ich nur noch für Freunde Rnd. 
Alle Tanks haben entweder n DD Spec oder überspringen die Daily hc. 

Trauerspiel und ein Teufelskreis.

Um noch eine Lanze für die DDs die was können zu brechen:
Jeder DD, der überdurchschnittlichen Schaden fährt UND Zauber unterbricht/entflucht/entgiftet/Magie bannt/den Tank hochschießt/etcetcetc (alles nutzen was die Klasse bietet) hat meinen vollen Respekt.
Die Holzmichel, die nur 1-2-2-2-1-2-2-2 olololol kennen, haben den nicht.


----------



## evalux (14. Mai 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Finde es wirklich schlimm wie einige Ex-SUCHTIS jetz einen auf Moralapostel machen und so tun, als wären die aktuellen Zocker alle blöd, weil sie nicht deren Meinung vertreten, warum sie aufgehört haben....



Nich alle, aber die meisten sind blöd genug, WoW so zu spielen als ob's nen Job wäre. Als ob ne Meisterschaft oder Geld oder Liga-Zugehörigkeit eine Rolle spielen würden.

Und es hat nix mit Moral zu tun, wenn denen das so Spass macht, mir aber nicht. Wenn man hört und liest und mitkriegt, wie oft in WoW gemeckert wird und Leute ausrasten, weil etwas ein paar Sekunden zu langsam geht oder irgendwer "seinen Job nich richtig macht", dann fragt man sich, wo man in WoW überhaupt noch so Spass haben kann, wie wir ihn früher zuhauf hatten.

Wenn du noch stressfreien Spass hast, ist doch OK, ich hab ihn halt nicht mehr. Und tendenziell hat's sich, meiner Ansicht nach, in WoW nur verschlechtert.


----------



## Rambojack (14. Mai 2010)

also meine Meinung ist:
Je früher man anfängt zu tanken, desto mehr lernt man ja und desto einfacher wird es später
ich hab z.B. bei mein Mainchara (Pala, geht am einfachsten) mit tanken mit lvl 10 schon angefangen und war begeistert von sowas ^^ mit 80 tanke ich immernoch gern

vondaher, jeder das seine ob er tanken mag oder nicht, bleibt den überlassen

MfG


----------



## Bragaz (14. Mai 2010)

Auf meinem Server merke ich nichts von tankmangel (in meiner gilde sind ausser mir noch min. 15 andere tanks bzw. tanktwinks) man findet als dd recht schnell ne grp und als tank eigentlich auch... bei uns gibts eher heilermangel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turandar (14. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele mir grad nen prot pala hoch , mit retri spec fürs leveln.
atm ist mein pala lv77 und ich hab vor ihn bis cata zumindest mit T10 4er und ~251er gear auszustatten.
mein main ist ele/heal/pvp ele shami und ich habe begonnen mir einen tank hochzuspielen weil ich es eben gehasst habe immer auf einen zu warten (auch als heal dauerts manchmal echt lange).

seit scherbenwelt hab ich jetzt alle rnd inis getankt, und ich bin (jaja pala halt xP) zu 90% erster im dmg meter beim gesamtschaden, beim dps mindestens 2ter (und auch da oft erster).
ich habe inzwischen unglaublich viele schlechte erfahrungen mit dds gemacht, viele spielen dd einfach nur weil sie zu doof sind zum heilen und tanken (und das sage ich als dd main , heal und pvp sind second spec die ich wechsle). 

Das schöne am DD : man hat keine verantwortung (hoffe das kommt mit der nötigen crowd control durch dds wieder ins spiel sobald cataclysm da ist). darum denken dds anscheinend sie dürften tank und heal soweit strapazieren wie es geht - solange sie leben sind sie sicher, dass sie alles richtig gemacht haben. egal ob sie mit nem multishot 2 addgrps pullen, sich dann totstellen und ich als pala erstmal mit allen meinen cds und jeglichen spots auf cooldown es gerade so schaffe den wipe zu verhindern (wenn der heal mitzieht...).

genau aus solchen gründen macht tanken manchmal einfach keinen spaß. es gibt zu viele honks, die denken sie wüssten alles besser. 'Pull ma schnella! ich schlahf glaich ain! n00b tank!' ...der heal ist in solchen fällen dann oom und trinkt grad, der dd zu doof um seine augen zu benutzen. alternativ gibt es auchnoch heals, die sich beschweren wenn man zu schnell pullt. 'ich hab nur 1/3 mana man! du weisst schon, dass du stirbzt wänn ich dich nich' haile!!' ...sowas kommt dann bei den entsprechenden trotteln nach jeder 2ten addgrp. als pala tanke ich wegen göttlicher bitte meistens so schnell es geht, natürlich unter berücksichtigung der gegnerzahl die ich aushalten kann.

das problem ist, dass man irgendwann auch beginnt an sich selbst zu zweifeln, egal wie genau man weiss, dass man eigentlich alles richtig gemacht hat. als tank ist man immer im fokus der beobachtung der mitspieler. man ist sozusagen der dienstleister innerhalb der grp, die anderen dürfen sich gut unterhalten fühlen und ihren spaß haben bzw mit bananen schmeißen und flamen. mit einem guten/schlechten tank steht und fällt die grp. und genau diese verantwortung ist als tank mehr als anstrengend (speziell wenn man nicht das über gear am start hat und doch noch vom rest der grp abhängig ist).

und genau darum wollen imho viele keinen tank spielen. es ist anstrengend immer im mittelpunkt zu stehen und kritisch betrachtet zu werden. ich gebe mal zwei seehr negative beispiele für bekloppte dds:

Unholy DK , immer letzter im recount , aber immer an meiner aggro dran. ich wundere mich (nach der ersten addgrp beim pull musste ich direkt zurückspotten) und bemerke, dass ich zorn nach dem umspeccen vergessen habe. denke: ah, nächstes mal dran denken- gut - weiter. mit zorn hab ich die aggro solide , auch wenn der DK in meinem omen trotz neidrigstem dmg am nähsten an mir dran ist. kurz vor dem endboss der ini (war ahn'kahet glaub ich) seh ich mir den dk mal genauer an. zm trinkets, schwere rüssi mit int, FROST PRÄSENZ (!)... joa da hatte ich meine erklärung. er wusste nicht wie man die präsenz wechset btw - nach der erklärung fand er blut immernoch schnelchter als frost , hab dann nach dem boss geleavt ohne das thema nochma anzusprechen.

Mage (frost ist ja zum leveln gut , war aber arkan soweit ichs in erinnerung hab) - ich buffe durch (hatte nach der 7ten rnd ini in folge nichtmehr genug mats um die ganze grp groß zu buffen, buffe also für 10min). der mage postet : ey du noob buff mir großen sdk. ich ignorier ihn. pulle, tanke, alles super. der mage schreit weiter nach großem sdk. flamed mich. beginnt plötzlich einen boss zu pullen um mir etwas heimzuzahlen wovon ich ehrlich kaum begreife was daran ein streitpunkt sein könnte. ich tanke den boss solange wie der mage invis ist , schreib den jäger meiner grp an pls den mage aufzuschießen und sich danach totzustellen. 
ergebnis: 1 toter vollidiot , 1 heiler der von göttlichem eingreifen betroffen ist und mich danach rezzen kann , ein jäger im totstellen , eine katze die invis ist (und dank des skills keine repkosten für mich).
zu unser aller trauer hat der mage dann unsere gruppe verlassen , votekick ist was feines.

trotzdem zehrt sowas an den nerven - dd spielen ist nunmal entspannter, und heilen ist in rnd inis so brutal anspruchslos (kann man sich drüber streiten obs nicht auch in den hohen raid inis noch anspruchslos ist^^, ja ich heile selbst), dass tanken nunmal im vergleich der drecksjob ist ;P 

Ich tanke , weil ich die ganzen noobtanks auf die ich hier nicht eingegangen bin nichtmehr aushalten konnte. diese halten eine gruppe nämlich noch deutlich mehr auf als ein chronisch oom gehender heal oder dds ohne durchblick.


----------



## Mondenkynd (14. Mai 2010)

Mein Def-Warri wächsten jeden Tag um paar Lvl (z.Zt. 49) und ich habe mit angewöhnt, wenn jemand außer dem Tank pullt diesen sterben zu lassen und die Healer sehen das eigentlich genau so und geben diesem auch keinen Heal, ja, ich selber spiele auch mehrere DDs und ich halte mich auch zurück bis der Tank dran ist, es geht alles wenn man nur will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raxon22 (14. Mai 2010)

Ich spiel einen tankadin und mir macht es 
viel spass :-)


----------



## Bigsteven (14. Mai 2010)

Habe schon lange einen Warri-Tank, aber irgendwie schaffen es die DDs immer, rumzuhetzen und zu nörgeln (kannst kein aggro halten oder was ?). Das ödet mächtig an. Wenn ich aber das hier so lese, sollte man eben einfach die Nasen in den Untergang laufen lassen und sein Programm abspulen. Ich werde wieder mehr tanken. Auch wenns die anderen nervt, hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Ephorion (14. Mai 2010)

Wer will schon das Opfer sein, dem auf die Fresse geschlagen wird?


----------



## Rampadur (14. Mai 2010)

Was ein Blödsinn, ich bin erster im Damagemeter. Wenigstens in 5er Inis. 4,5k DPS in Def/off/Arena-Gear. Critimmunität durch 50% Abhärtung und 50% Verteidigungswertung. Und Rüstungsdurchschlag über offgear.
Das reicht für knapp 40k Leben in 5ern. Und ordentlich wumms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. L2P sag ich da nur.


----------



## Nanimo (14. Mai 2010)

ich tanke nicht da mir blizz keinen 80er dk oder krieger geben will und auf meinen pala als tank hab ich keine lust da heile ich lieber.

leveln ist nach dem 8 char oder so extrem langweilig!


----------



## Fearforfun (14. Mai 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Tanks können quasi an einer Stelle rumgammeln und die DD müssen aufpassen, dass sie beim Wirbeln verteilt stehen, jedoch nicht so verteilt. Man muss sie ja immer noch von den stacheln runter schießen können.
> Und Feuer+Stachel+Wirbeln ist ziemlich tötlich. Die Healer müssen den ganzen Mist heilen, DD müssen die Leute (vorallem während dem Wirbeln wieder von den Stacheln holen) und der Tank kann quasi an einer Stelle stehen. Das ab und zu mach nach rechts oder links laufen ist nicht wirklich schwer.




Stimmt es ist ja nicht so das nicht so gut equipte Tanks oder im 25er Hardmode der Tank instant tot ist wenn er alleine da steht....

Und heiler müssen massiv heilen.... na und? Das ist Klassenrolle dafür müssen Tanks massiv Aggro aufbauen und DD's massiv schaden machen, das hat nichts mit schwierigkeit zu tun, ich glaube du unterschätzt sehr sehr stark, dass man als tank nicht einfach seine mass Bedrohungsrota spammt und durch Eq hoft das man nicht über den Jordan geschickt wird ein kampf sieht bei mir eher so aus:




zB. Fauldarm 25er (Noch ohne Buff, da war der noch recht hart als Tank):

Okay ich übernehm bei 2 Stack's, jetzt muss schnell aggro her damit Tank 2, mich nicht mit seinen 90% Buff noch überholt (Wipe) oder wir auf seinen schaden verzichten müssen, also erstmal 2x Eisige Berührung wegen aggro Push jetz schnell noch seuche drauf, dann Heartstrike/Heartstrike. Gut Aggro ist hoffentlich sicher.

Jetz kommen 3 Stacks, schnell Krankheiten erneuern, und dann die ersten beiden Hiebe mit 2x Todestoß (2 x 15% Heal) abfangen, darauf sofort ( Jetzt passt es zeitlich) avoid Trinket + Vampirblut, jetz muss sich !sofort! wieder um die aggro gekümmert werden also 2x Heartstrike und Bloodtap für noch nen Icy Touch.

Dummerweise weiß ich jetz kommen die Sporen die leute müssen laufen also schnell Eisige Gegenwehr dann 2x schläge mit Todestoß abfangen ( was sich bedeutend leichter anhört als es ist da die mistsau verdammt schnell zu schlägt und man zu früh sich von 100% auf 100% hochheilt und zu spät haben einen die Heiler schon wieder oben oder der Boss tot) dabei die ganze Zeit den Lebensbalken im auge behalten und über den shortcut für Ghulopferung und Runenheilung mit den fingern schweben.






Das ist jetz mal nen beispiel wie nen Kampf als Tank wirklich aussieht nicht "Ich such mir eine max aggro rota und fahr die..." such wenn es leider Tanks gibt die so spielen.

Sicher gibt es auch als Heiler schwere momente aber der unterschied ist einfach wenn DU versagst gibt es noch 4-5 andere die das für dich ausbügeln wenn der Tank versagt wars das und man weiß auch sofort wer schuld war.


----------



## Hortensie (14. Mai 2010)

RollMyFace schrieb:


> du setzt Kommas auch nur aus Spass oder :
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja, sind doch genug Kommas über. Die meisten setzen überhaupt kein Komma, da dachte ich, es sind ja genug da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tibu (14. Mai 2010)

Ich für meinen Teil hatte fast ein ganzes Jahr bei meinem Paladin die Schutzskillung als 2. Spezi. Allerdings mehr Schlecht als Recht...obwohl, fast alles, was ich damals getankt habe, hat ohne Wipes überlebt. Aber trotzdem nicht mein Fall. Ich bin reinen Herzens dazu auserkoren, die untoten Horden von Arthas zu zerhäkseln, nicht um anderen für Spaß zu sorgen.

Aktuell bin ich dabei, meinem 80er Druiden zuerst das Feral-DD und dann das Tank Eq(Hals, Ringe, Trinkets, Umhang) zu erfarmen. Sobald das getan ist, sockel ich alles um und werde zum Vollzeitbären. Ich hab zwar seit den WotLK NH Inis nich mehr getankt - so n dreckiger Ich-spamme-nur-Lichtblitz-und-sonst-nix-Paladin hat sich da aber mal kräftig beschwert. Komisch. Der war von Lv30 (das 1. Mal getankt) bis Lv72 der erste, der das getan hat. Und bevor ich das passende Eq habe, werd ich auch nicht versuchen zu tanken. Da nehm ich die Wartezeit gerne in Kauf.


----------

